# Feint Whispers Chapter #6: A Modest Proposal



## jasamcarl (Jul 23, 2003)

Three days pass as the fall retreats in anticipation to the coming of winter. That Cold Mother will be especially unforgiving of Duvik's Pass this year, for the town's storage of grain and wheat can be expected to dwindle owing to the refusal of the Lords of the Yellow Valley to sell their produce. Knowledge of the coming war has found its way through even the most distant corner of the South it seems, and the deadly games have begun...

But the folk of the Pass do not stand still in the face of these developments. Defenses continue to be prepared under the supervision of Sheriff Whiteclove and Jericho, who is referred to endearingly by the people as 'the dark finger'. What surplus foodstuffs are available are horded into the public storage building near the center of town.

As everyone readies to defend their bodies, many begin to fortify their souls. Prayers to any number of gods can be heard from the large Miner's wards, the men there having increasing time on their hands as the metals they create no longer have a market in the Yellow Valley. Not surprisingly, most of these begin to pay visits to Father Samuel’s chapel in order to give homage to Telmor, but increasingly many begin to look to Bhartus as the dwarf's adventuring notoriety increases; and while most of these are human, they are very much receptive to Moradin owing to the association of Dwarves with mining and stonework; this reputation is bolstered by the presence of the Crownshields, a small dwarven clan of some 30 or so members who comprise the entire population of stout folk within Duvik's Pass and count some of the most elite blacksmiths and fine potters in the city amongst their numbers. They begin to invite Bhartus to dinner as a pretense to engorge themselves in tankards of homemade Dwarven ale and to flaunt various pieces of armor or vases they have created, symbols of their devotion to the Dwarf Father as well as their prowess.

On the afternoon of the fourth day after having returned from the Order of the Risen Star, guards come out in search of each member of the Fist; Jericho and Tarowyn while they are managing the town's militia, Norri while he is skulking around in an(apparently) vain attempt to find fellow thieves amongst the parochial citizenry of the Pass, Whitney while she is deep in her studies, and Bhartus while he is seeing to the spiritual and physical health of the people....

Sheriff Whiteclove asks that you meet him in the tavern that he had commandeered as his headquarters after the sacking of his magistrate's office.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 23, 2003)

Whitney arrives ealier than the appointed time, her appearence a mix of her usual neat self and the innattentive sense of detail she acquires during long periods of study in books. Her outfit is quite well pressed and arranged, but her hair isn't quite perfect and there is a spot of ink on her ear where must have scracted it while writing. 

(She's got endurance the feat..so she does a lot of all nighters)

She sips a glass of invigorating tea while she waits for things to start up, but keeps quiet, while her familiar Mist prowls the Inn for attention and snacks.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 23, 2003)

Seeing Whitney there, Tarowyn strides over and makes small talk until the rest of the Fist arrive, "Looks as if you've pulled an all-nighter... it wasn't with _the dark finger_ was it?" 

At the sight of Whitney's flustered look, the elf breaks out in a wide grin, "Just kidding. How did the crass one take it when you turned him down? He won't talk with me about it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2003)

_Jericho arrives in full military regalia, i.e. his ebon spiky enchanted chainmail, and his enchanted shield with his standard upon it, a stylized fist with a dark middle finger, raised in defiance.  His blade nicely kept, and sharp, he enters with a bearing of slight arrogance, and a stern visage, broken a sly grin upon his lips, he removes his helm, and takes a seat.  Outside his white mare, Saladin rests fitfully sipping water, and munching on dried oats.

Jericho speaks to Sherrif Whiteclove,_ "Sherrif, the men, are poised, some a are a little green, but the majority seem to have the resolve to do what is needed.  I have little concern for their skill, just their resolve."

_Jericho pauses and then continues,_ "Supplies will be slim though, we will need to enforce a hard ration, to make the supplies last.  But I do not think you called us here to talk, strategems, what is that the Fist can provide for you, good sir."


----------



## Krug (Jul 23, 2003)

Bhartus blesses the craftsmen and their work. "Moradin guide your hammers and the forge. The perfection of your work reflect the state of your heart," says the dwarf. 

When he takes his leave to join the Fist, he calls upon the leaders of the dwarven clan. "I take your leave. The Great Forge has called me again to no doubt test my mettle. Peace be to you and remember the ways of Moradin, for it is from his hammer and anvil that we arise." The dwarf priest bows.

As Bhartus enters the tavern he notes the others are here, including Jericho.  _At least I wll be able to get a drink before we go... _


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *As Bhartus enters the tavern he notes the others are here, including Jericho.  At least I wll be able to get a drink before we go...  *




"Welcome, Bhartus," _Jericho smacks the serving wench on her bottom,_ "Fetch us some stout ale, and be quick about it lass," _he tossed her a gold for her troubles, and looked to Whitney,_ "You look well, besides the smudge on yer ear, it hardly befouls your studious beauty, me darling lovely."

_Jericho took a drought of ale down his throat in healthy gulps, smirking,_ "The one thing I will not miss about D'or, in me lands, ale and spirits is all but outlawed... such a pity."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 24, 2003)

Norri's presence is realised when he pulls up a chair to sit on.

"What mischief we gettin' up to now, eh?" he asks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 24, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Norri's presence is realised when he pulls up a chair to sit on.
> 
> "What mischief we gettin' up to now, eh?" he asks. *




_Jericho chuckles upon the site of the wee man,_ "Da wee man is here, welcome little one, you want a pint?  Get the wee man a pint!"

_Jericho chuckles, amused by the site of the halfling, and how small he is._


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 24, 2003)

The tavern lobby is mostly empty. Whiteclove sits at one of the circular serving tables. As each member of the Fist arrives, he gives a short greeting.

He responds to Jericho, "I'm sure these are all good men, Jericho, but there are but I'm afraid such virtue will not compensate the fact that there are but a scant 600 who are in any condition to put up a fight, and most of those are untrained and are likely to wield little more than a mining pick or shovel...so little to defend the Crown's southern possessions against the thousands of mercenaries and humanoid allies of the Valley Lords...."

When the entire party is present, he continues, now standing... "As many of you may know, our merchants have been unable to exchange our metals for the yields of the Valley's lands that make up the majority of the town's diet. This is an extreme blow against the Pass...but it gets worse. Reports from those merchants give truth to my suspicion that the Great Houses are about to take more 'active' steps to bring harm to my jurisdiction. The Bersk, Nathos, and Aporos are all gathering their forces to march against us. Their full strength will not be prepared for at least a month if my experience tells me anything, but they will surely attempt to take Duvik's Pass before then with what troops they have; the Pass has strategic importance, being the only way for the Valley to access the North. They will want to have the town before winter sets in so as to link up with the Usurper before his army clashes with the King's...."

"That is where the Fists come in, though this time, the most minor of fingers will be the one that presses the hardest.." He looks with a vague smile to Whitney. From the kitchen door emerges a dark haired, brown-eyed beauty, a woman standing some five and a half feet. She wears dark boots visible under her most unlady-like green breeches held tight to her body with a sturdy brown belt. A black cloak with its hood down hangs on her shoulders; the glistening of a blade can be detected under the cloak. She smiles at Whitney and gives a short, deep bow, "Milady.."



_Whitney: You recognize the woman as Kyrie Ebonblade, who you have not seen since you began your journey._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 24, 2003)

"Lady Kyrie why are you here?" she asks with a look of suprise. "Is it my father? Is he well? His letters spoke of no illness." Mist pounces up on table and looks at the new stranger as her mistress looks worried at the arrival.

Blinks for a second, then it hits her. Whiteclove knows of her linage. "Oh.. no." sighs. "So, how does my father play into all this?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 25, 2003)

Norri looks at the shady newcomer and speculates whether he and her would be in similiar professions.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *"That is where the Fists come in, though this time, the most minor of fingers will be the one that presses the hardest.." He looks with a vague smile to Whitney. From the kitchen door emerges a dark haired, brown-eyed beauty, a woman standing some five and a half feet. She wears dark boots visible under her most unlady-like green breeches held tight to her body with a sturdy brown belt. A black cloak with its hood down hangs on her shoulders; the glistening of a blade can be detected under the cloak. She smiles at Whitney and gives a short, deep bow, "Milady.."*




_Jericho grins looking at the new lady in his life, his leer is long and piercing,_ "Lady Kyrie, I am most pleased to make ye acquaintance, aye, very pleased..."

_Jericho offers her a seat,_ "Please sit, drink from our cups, so what is it that we must do Sherrif Whiteclove, or is this dark lovely going enlighten us,"_ he continues with a slight roguish grin._


----------



## Mirth (Jul 25, 2003)

Tarowyn is intrigued to learn that their quiet little mage is more than she's cracked up to be. When Jericho sets in with his leering machismo, the elf just rolls his eyes and thinks, _Here we go again..._ 

The archer then decides to wait and see what the new arrival has to say.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 25, 2003)

Whitney cringes over her cup as Jericho's words roll across the table. _Please Lord and Lady, don't let this turn up like the fiasco with Lord Dunbluss. I don't think the tavern owner would like the destruction of his business _

"So, lady Ebonblade, what can we do for you?" looks to Jericho with a _'Stop that'_ look. Mist's look is of _'I cant belive you're such a dullard'_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"So, lady Ebonblade, what can we do for you?" looks to Jericho with a 'Stop that' look. Mist's look is of 'I cant belive you're such a dullard' *




_Jericho grins even wider at that look, as he smirks, and turns his longing leer from Whitney, to Lady Ebonblade,_ "I don't know which pretty is the prettiest... hmmm... what say you elfy?"


----------



## Krug (Jul 25, 2003)

"Could we dispense with comparing the beauties and let the Lady speak her will?" says Bhartus.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"Could we dispense with comparing the beauties and let the Lady speak her will?" says Bhartus. *




_Jericho shrugged, and continued to leer, and not so much listen but at least he was quiet, as he took his long hearty draughts of spirits.  His large muscular frame, increased by his armor, putting a strain on the poor tavern's chairs._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 25, 2003)

"Well, as you most likely know, Lady Ebonblade these are the other members of the hand." figets neverously with her wineglass as she introduces everyone in turn. "I am sure that you saw the letters that I sent father over the last few months."


----------



## Mirth (Jul 25, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *...these are the other members of the hand...*




"I think she meant to say the fist..." Tarowyn says as he puts a steadying hand on Whitney's arm. Standing, he extends that hand in greeting towards the new woman, "...The Fist of Duvik, as it were. I am Tarowyn Coldoak."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 25, 2003)

Norri stands up on his seat and leans across the table to reach Lady Ebonblade, offering to shake her hand as well.

"Jus' call me Norri," he says with a sly grin.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I think she meant to say the fist..." Tarowyn says as he puts a steadying hand on Whitney's arm. Standing, he extends that hand in greeting towards the new woman, "...The Fist of Duvik, as it were. I am Tarowyn Coldoak." *




_Jericho nods, gesturing to his shield's symbol,_ "I am Jericho Ibn al Sufaed, pure born D'orite, of noble breeding, and Middle Finger of the Fist.  I am the leader of this ragtag band."


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 26, 2003)

The Lady takes each offered hand in turn, a wry smile on her face and grace in her movement. 

Sir Whiteclove seems less amused. He scowls, "Despite the presumption, I will give a formal introduction. This is the Lady Kylie Ebonblade, Castellan and advisor to the Lord Severus Gellen, Commander of the Army of Northern Hoator."

The Lady hops up to sit on the tavern bar, "Thank you, sir knight..." She gives a short bow with a slight tinge of irony, "Yes, Whitney, I have been privy to the exploits of the Fist. Both your Father and the King are pleased that you keep such competent company...." She winks at Jericho, "But as to the reason I am disturbing the fading peace of your town...As the sheriff explained, Duvik's Pass has obvious importance for the coming war, and yet it will not be able to stand against the strength of the Valley unless it finds allies, specifically those that are within close proximity. The best hope for that would be the Evenwoods, who I am told has had a touchy history with Duvik's Pass..." 

ooc: (Chapter#3: Festival of the Falling: Darvin Evenwood was fraimed by the Doppelganger for the murder of the Aporos)

She continues, "The elder Evenwood has not declared one way or the other in the contest for the crown. Being one of the four great Valley Lords, having him on our side would bring the war to the lands of the Aporos and their allies and thus hopefully distract them from the taking of Duvik's Pass."

She looks to Whitney with almost predatory eyes, her attractive smile creeping across her face almost menacingly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 26, 2003)

"Kyrie, you've got that look again." looks at her intenlty. "The same one you had just before you floored Lord Sammel. And you're directing it at me."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2003)

_Jericho catches the wink, and a wide smile splits his face, as he nods after her statement,_ "So are you saying we need to ally ourselves with the Elder Evenwood?  Sounds simple enough, we did foil that doppleganger from framing his house, and name.  But that does not explain your role in this, what is that the Fist can do in this endeavor?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 26, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho catches the wink, and a wide smile splits his face, as he nods after her statement, "So are you saying we need to ally ourselves with the Elder Evenwood?  Sounds simple enough, we did foil that doppleganger from framing his house, and name.  But that does not explain your role in this, what is that the Fist can do in this endeavor?" *




She looks to Jericho, "Not as easy as you would seem to think, D'orite. I believe you might have been the one who bloodied the Lord's eldest son unconscious with that cleaver of yours.." She motions with her head towards the thick, enchanted blade of Jericho's bastard sword.

She looks back to Whitney, "But its difficult for any man to hold a grudge when doing so would deny him the oppurtunity to aquire what he dreams of most. For someone like Lord Evenwood, who has much power but a relativly new name, the legitimacy that comes with marrying a son to an old, strong house would constitute such a prize. Now, the King's throne is at stake, and as such, he would be more than willing to offer a daughter to even the Evenwoods; unfortunatly, he is too young and has busying himself with so many crusades in the East that he couldn't spare the seed for a son, let alone 'waste' it on a daughter as of yet. But fortunatly for the Hoator's second greatest family has a daughter to spare for the heir Darven Evenwood. And so I conclude...."

Her smile is very much dastardly, "Lady Whitney, on behalf of His Majesty and your Lordly father, I would like to offer you the long deprived Gellen name, and throw in Evenwood while we are at it..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 26, 2003)

"I.." her slender hand shakes as she finishes her wine, puts it down and snakes out for the nearest drink. (Norri's pint) and downs it shakily. "Father cannot be serious.. I'm not a legitimate Gellen.. surely the King wouldn't go as far as to publically acknowledge my lineage, I mean this region is pivotal, but my father is .. well the commander of the north." Her hand shakes and her voice drops. "and.. well.. I had hoped to earn a title on my efforts, not my lieage. It was the one thing mother left me.. freedom to live by my own rules." nibbles her lips. "I suppose Lady Kyrie, you've got a writ from my father most likely?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2003)

_Jericho furrows his brow,_ "Wait a minute ye father is Lord Gellen?  Your real nobility, and ye wants to marry me darling lovely off to some half-wit Evenwood fop, ye if this is a joke, it is in bad taste.  Is this the only way to assure the the favor of the Evenwood house?'

_Jericho grumbles, his hand gripping his mug one bit too tightly, as it cracks under his grips,_ "You seem to be enjoying this Lady Ebonblade, what is your stake in this?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 26, 2003)

"Jericho.." Whitney glances at him, "Please, if this is truly a command of my father and my king, it is difficult enough to contance it, I don't need your boistrous explosions at my father's castellan." sighs. 'If it truly the will of the king... I fear I might have to do so."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KaintheSeeker_
> "I.." her slender hand shakes as she finishes her wine, puts it down and snakes out for the nearest drink. (Norri's pint) and downs it shakily.




Seeing Whitney down his drink in one go Norri is surprised and impressed.

"Hehe," he chuckles and orders another two drinks, one for him and another for Whitney should she require it, if she doesn't though he has no qualms with having it for himself.

"Life can be a btch for you noble types, marryin' peoples you've never met 'n' all that," Norri comments, "Guess that's one thing I'll never have to worry about happening to me."

Norri lowers his head for a moment as he examines something on the table.

[whisper]"You can count on the rest of the Fist supporting you, no matter what choice you make here,"[/whisper] he mentions discreetly to Whitney before lifting his head.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *"Jericho.." Whitney glances at him, "Please, if this is truly a command of my father and my king, it is difficult enough to contance it, I don't need your boistrous explosions at my father's castellan." sighs. 'If it truly the will of the king... I fear I might have to do so." *




_Jericho grumbles, and leans back in his chair, glaring around the room,_ "I don't like it one bit, Whitney, and I be not being boisterous, but I keep my claim, and some Evewnwood pup, is not laying a hand on ye."

_Jericho grumbles, and then drinks his draught, glaring,_ "What other dire news ye got, Lady Ebonblade?"


----------



## Mirth (Jul 27, 2003)

"Well there is certainly more to you than meets the eye, Whitney. Is there anything else you've been keeping from us?" The groups senses a certain coldness in Tarowyn's voice, but are well aware of his hatred of dishonesty. "Nevertheless, I would much rather deal with the Evenwoods than those damned Aporos."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 27, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"Well there is certainly more to you than meets the eye, Whitney. Is there anything else you've been keeping from us?" The groups senses a certain coldness in Tarowyn's voice, but are well aware of his hatred of dishonesty. "Nevertheless, I would much rather deal with the Evenwoods than those damned Aporos." *




_Jericho raised a brow, glancing to Tarowyn, thinking of his own deception, and his pedigree.  While Whitney had simply kept the truth from light, he had blatantly lied to his family, with the aid of his brother, and faked his own death to avoid the fate of merchantdom.  He could see that Whitney, was already uncomfortable enough, without more placed on top of her,_ "Elfy, be still, let her be, her deception if any, is her own choice.  We all have our secrets, for it is only human, or elven, or whatever.  She has a right to her privacy, leave it at that."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 27, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"Well there is certainly more to you than meets the eye, Whitney. Is there anything else you've been keeping from us?" The groups senses a certain coldness in Tarowyn's voice, but are well aware of his hatred of dishonesty. "Nevertheless, I would much rather deal with the Evenwoods than those damned Aporos." *




"I was born out of marriage, Tarowyn, unacknolwledged or perhaps even wanted. I took the name I was due,Del Noir - of the Black- if you knew anything of the name it would have been a hint as to my heritage." frowns as she speaks coldly. "I thought my actions, not my antecedents, would have shown my true worth. I surely didn't expect such.. actions from one I thought a freind." sighs and makes ready to leave. "But.. if you do not wish to be known to be allied with a bastard I can always return to my rooms, I suddenly have much to think of."


----------



## Mirth (Jul 27, 2003)

"Ah Jericho, you're right," Tarowyn says, the coldness in his demeanor softening. 

Turning to Whitney, the elf apologizes, "Sorry about that. If you know me at all, you know that I couldn't care one whit about your heritage. It's simply that my past has been plagued by lies and deceit, something I was not expecting from within the Fist. Now that your problem is out in the open, however, it has become our problem and the Fist will protect you and carry you through it."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"Ah Jericho, you're right," Tarowyn says, the coldness in his demeanor softening.
> 
> Turning to Whitney, the elf apologizes, "Sorry about that. If you know me at all, you know that I couldn't care one whit about your heritage. It's simply that my past has been plagued by lies and deceit, something I was not expecting from within the Fist. Now that your problem is out in the open, however, it has become our problem and the Fist will protect you and carry you through it." *




Whitney nods, but doesn't speak, the hurt of Tarowyn's comments clear in her eyes and Mist's look of disqust as she walks over to confort her mistress.


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2003)

"Stay Whitney. You have proven yourself time and again able, and the dwarves only care about their friends, not their origins or history," says Bhartus.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Whitney nods, but doesn't speak, the hurt of Tarowyn's comments clear in her eyes and Mist's look of disqust as she walks over to confort her mistress. *




_Jericho nods to Tarowyn, and gives Whitney a genuine sympathetic glance, then focuses on the discussion at hand,_ "Is there anything else we need to know Lady Ebonblade."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 28, 2003)

[whisper]"Hehe, well, guess I won't be talking 'bout my own past any time soon,"[/whisper] Norri says to Whitney, while once again studying a spot on the table, [whisper]"Don't get upset now, old Tarowyn's a bit touchy about secrets 'n' all, and I know what it feels like to be rejected by a parent..."[/whisper]

Norri sighs before lifting his head again, giving Whitney a brief smile and a pat on the arm. He picks up his ale in both hands and takes a swig.



> _Originally posted by Tokiwong_
> "Is there anything else we need to know Lady Ebonblade."




"Yeah, if we're all here the rest of us must come in somewhere," Norri adds.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jericho furrows his brow, "Wait a minute ye father is Lord Gellen?  Your real nobility, and ye wants to marry me darling lovely off to some half-wit Evenwood fop, ye if this is a joke, it is in bad taste.  Is this the only way to assure the the favor of the Evenwood house?'
> 
> Jericho grumbles, his hand gripping his mug one bit too tightly, as it cracks under his grips, "You seem to be enjoying this Lady Ebonblade, what is your stake in this?" *




The Lady continues, "Ah..this group isn't as close as I imagined given Whitney's notes on your exploits. So many secrets.....And if you knew Whitney as well as you wished you could, D'orite, you would know that she has always been clawing for her father's recognition, though perhaps not under these circumstances."

She hops down from the bar, "But enough of this pratter and revelation. We shall depart tommorow for Evenwood Castle to bring this proposal to the most arrogant Lord. Here's hoping for you, Lady Whitney, that the son doesn't carry his father's grudge, especially given that it was young Darven who suffered from the black brute's blade.." She looks to Jericho briefly, "I assume the vaunted 'Fist' would be willing to escort her; it is only fitting that a Lady have a company of strong men to look after her noble for. The Crown and the Lord Gellen will see that you are all rewarded."

The Sheriff speaks up, gruff after all the sentimentalism, "The common paths are most likely be watched upon by servants of the Southern Lords, so don't expect a peaceful journey if you take the most direct path; the rebels are most likely expecting an attempt at such an alliance. The size the dowry that King Hedrick and Lord Gellen collected in the name of 'love' and alliance might attract the mercenaries and bandits as well."

The Lady Ebonblade lay a parchment on the bar, "An official declaration rendering the Lady Whitney legitmate. Congratulations, Whitney Gellen. Now I am off to see to the preperations for the wagon. I would suggest everyone dress to look less...'adventurous'...we wouldn't like to bring attention to ourselves."

She looks down at Norri, "Not a problem for you I imagine." She winks in his direction, letting her pearly white teeth into view before suddenly turning, her cloaks wooshing as she does so, and departs out the back of the tavern.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 29, 2003)

Whitney stares at the writ for a long time, her face showing her confusion. Finally she picks it up and sighs. "A noblewoman.." she wilts into her seat and tosses it onto the table. "I wanted title and recognition, that is true enough, but not for the sole purpose of being a .. asset to offer some reclitant lord who fails to serve to his oaths." drums her fingers on the table. "I wanted to do deeds and learn magics that my father woujld be forced to recognize my worth, and publicly annonce that I was his daughter."

She sits back and drinks a lot more deeply than you are used to see her drink from her pint.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2003)

_Jericho speaks up,_ "Well ye got recognized, I imagine that.  And I think it would be best, that we take to this task, immediately, despite the reservations about the table..."

_He pauses glancing from party member to party member,_ "I don't like this plan, I can say that, for more reasons then I care to number, but we have to use the utmost subtlety I suppose.  The choice I suppose is to take the most direct route, or have our resident woodsmen, er elfy, lead the way, in a more circuitous route."


----------



## Mirth (Jul 29, 2003)

"We could infiltrate the compound using more duplicitous means," Tarowyn suggests. "For instance, we could all disguise ourselves as Whitney's handmaidens... Bhartus being the token eunuch, of course, since he'd have a hard time passing as a lady-in-waiting."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 29, 2003)

"Hmm, disguises eh? Heh, might be able to get away with dressin' me up like a human kid or sumthin'," Norri suggests.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 29, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"We could infiltrate the compound using more duplicitous means," Tarowyn suggests. "For instance, we could all disguise ourselves as Whitney's handmaidens... Bhartus being the token eunuch, of course, since he'd have a hard time passing as a lady-in-waiting." *




_Jericho grimaces,_ "I be not wearing no frilly dress for anyone, I can be the lovely ladies, male escort, and guard, if need be, but I don't look good in a dress, long story.  No questions..."


----------



## Krug (Jul 29, 2003)

"Well no way I'm getting into a dress. i know your race delights in cross-dressing, but us dwarves certainly aren't. And no questions about whether dwarven women have beards or not!" replies Bhartus.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 29, 2003)

ooc: All I need is  1)a descicion on whether you are going to go by the trail or off the beaten path and 2) which of you, if any, are going in disguise and what those disguises will be. Then we can proceed.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 29, 2003)

"I.. think perhaps we should go as a typical adventuring part, not the .. " She gives a grimace. ".. bridal party" gets up. "I'll be in my rooms.. reading this." picks up the annoncement like it was a warrant for her execution, without another word she retreats to her rooms.


----------



## Mirth (Jul 30, 2003)

"Well we certainly won't get by sneaking in," Tarowyn replies, rolling his eyes at Bhartus, "not with you and Jericho clanging around in your armor like a racoon that's got loose in the kitchen. Any other ideas?"


----------



## Krug (Jul 30, 2003)

"I say we take the most direct route," says Bhartus, "and no disguises."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 30, 2003)

"My vote's to avoid the majority of conflict and go via the less travelled route, no complaints if I'm out-voted though," Norri says.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"My vote's to avoid the majority of conflict and go via the less travelled route, no complaints if I'm out-voted though," Norri says. *




_Jericho muses for a moment,_ "I say we take the route less traveled, elfy you know the wilderness, we stay away from the roads, make our way, and hopefully avoid any resistance, but we all know, trouble seems to follow us."

_He sighs,_ "Norri, I agree with ye, but there is merit to being direct, our journey would most likely be shorter, and I am not the most stealthy, I like me armor, it protects me well.  If I had to vote though I would vote for the wilderness, and a compromise, no disguises, we just do what we must do."


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 31, 2003)

Sir Whiteclove speaks up, "If you don't follow the trail, I dare say your options open up. You can either approach Evenwood Lands from the north by heading east and through the foothills or from the south through fields and grasslands. I'll leave that to you lot; it seems fate has pushed you into a stream of events that would drown a humble backwater magistrate such as I..." The sheriff smiles, "...for which I am happy. I am off to see to the mundane aspects of the town's events.  In the morning, I will provision you with a map, Tarowyn. Gods will be with you all." He strides out of the tavern, into the market square.

_ooc: your choices are...duh duh DUH....to travel by foothills....or by fields (plains)._


----------



## Mirth (Aug 1, 2003)

"The plains may be easier to traverse," Tarowyn says to the others after the sherriff has left, "but the hills offer us more cover. Something I think we might need..." the elf looks at Jericho and Bhartus.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *"The plains may be easier to traverse," Tarowyn says to the others after the sherriff has left, "but the hills offer us more cover. Something I think we might need..." the elf looks at Jericho and Bhartus. *




_Jericho nods, and thinks for a moment,_ "I say the foothills, if I had my vote."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 1, 2003)

"Goin' may be a wee bit difficult, but foothills sound good to me," Norri agrees.


----------



## Krug (Aug 1, 2003)

"The hills it be then!" says Bhartus, glad that it's resolved.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 3, 2003)

"Somebody want to go tell Whitney what our plan is?" Tarowyn asks of the rest of the group. "I would, but I have a feeling she doesn't want to see me right now."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 3, 2003)

"I'll go," Norri volunteers, "Unless you want to bear her the news Jericho."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *"I'll go," Norri volunteers, "Unless you want to bear her the news Jericho." *




_Jericho stands, grumbling,_ "Be still Norri, and drink your pint, I will handle this."

_Jericho heads for her room, and walks up to the door, he knocks on it loudly before entering,_ "Whitney, it be best if ye know we will be taking a route through the foothills, and stay away from the main road, anhd hopefully arrive with little incident.  I doubt that will happen, knowing our luck, but that is our plan, and course of action.  Be ready to leave by the morning."

_Jericho paused,_ "And I wish to express my deepest sympathy for the fate thrust upon you, Whitney.  Although I know what you may be feeling, know that in the end, you must live your life, and not the life your parents wish you to lead.  These choices are never easy, but I am sure you will make the right decision when the time comes."

_Jericho waits in the doorway, for a moment._


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 3, 2003)

ooc: apologize for the delays. interviews and such. I'll post later tonight.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 3, 2003)

Whitney speaks though the door. "I appreciate your thougths Jericho, but I must obey the dictates of my king and my father.. however odorous they might be." a deep sigh is heard through the door. "Perhaps my.. bethrothed will balk at the idea of wedding the illegititmate daughter of the Gellen line. In which case I am  back to where I started."

Whitney sits back and sighs. -Fat chance of that.. turn down the hand of the daughter of one of the five most powerful nobles in the land? Not likely to happen.-

"I'll be packed and ready to leave in the morrow."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Whitney speaks though the door. "I appreciate your thougths Jericho, but I must obey the dictates of my king and my father.. however odorous they might be." a deep sigh is heard through the door. "Perhaps my.. bethrothed will balk at the idea of wedding the illegititmate daughter of the Gellen line. In which case I am  back to where I started."
> 
> Whitney sits back and sighs. -Fat chance of that.. turn down the hand of the daughter of one of the five most powerful nobles in the land? Not likely to happen.-
> 
> "I'll be packed and ready to leave in the morrow." *




_Jericho growls, and punches the door,_ "There is nothing worse then weakness, you not some king or your father should live your life.  It is your least attractive trait, milady," _he turns and returns to the foyer._

"She will be ready, if there is nothing else, then I suggest we disperse, and meet here in the morn," _Jericho finishes._


----------



## Krug (Aug 4, 2003)

_I'm away for business until the 12th or so, so please autopilot Bhartus until then. _


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong_
> "She will be ready, if there is nothing else, then I suggest we disperse, and meet here in the morn," Jericho finishes.




Norri nods and finishes his drink.

_I wonder if I could cook up an ingenious plan to save Whitney from her fate at the hands of boredom, better think quick._

"Sleep well all," he says, and heads back to his room to try to do some thinking.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 6, 2003)

OOC: Jeez...I'm sorry guys. I will post later this week. The game is still on, I promise. LSATs on saturday, so wish me luck if you don't hate me.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 6, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *OOC: Jeez...I'm sorry guys. I will post later this week. The game is still on, I promise. LSATs on saturday, so wish me luck if you don't hate me.  *




_OOC: No prob, Carl Luck and all that, brotha._


----------



## Mirth (Aug 8, 2003)

_OOC: Just a friendly BUMP to keep this thread on the front page _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 9, 2003)

Whitney sits on her bed, her feet up as she looks through her journals and spell books, a lap desk in her lap. Several different outfits lie on the chairs nearby and Mist lies beside her as she looks over the last few letters in her pile.

-Well mother, it seems that you were right. Father would finally see me as another asset to use. I wonder if my future husband will let me continue my studies.-


----------



## Mirth (Aug 11, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *OOC: Just a friendly BUMP to keep this thread on the front page  *




_Ditto  BTW, hope you did well on the LSATs Carl._


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 12, 2003)

The morning's light creeps through the wooden, planked walls of buildings as the Fists stand next to the wagon team and restless Saladin, ready to depart. Little activity has arisen in the town in this early hour, and only the movement of small patrols of guards can be seen in the market square. The Lady Ebonblade sits atop her own light warhorse, covered in her black cloak, a devious smile perpetually on her face.

The Sheriff, fully armored, hands a parchment to Tarowyn, "This should get you through the hills; a good descicion by the lot of you, as Aporos scouts are rarely seen that far north. But don't expect the three day journey to be easy; while there are few of the short, swarthy southerners, giant-kin are rife through the higher terrain along with wolves and every other manner of savage beast. Yet you can be sure that I am still regretful of my inability to see the Pass' magical mistress wed." He turns to Whitney and gives a deep bow, "My Lady."

He then stands back to allow the party to depart.


_ooc: I'm back!!! Role call time..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 12, 2003)

"Sherriff, it was quite kind of you in the past days. I hope that we will again be able to talk and I hope I might even be able to see you again." shakes his hand before mounting up.

As she slips into the saddle she looks over to Lady Ebonblade. "Kyrie.. why are you grinning, I fail to see anything remotely amusing about this situation." (spoken quietly so that only the castellan hear her)


----------



## Mirth (Aug 12, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The Sheriff, fully armored, hands a parchment to Tarowyn, "This should get you through the hills..."*




"My thanks, Sheriff," Tarowyn says as he takes the map and secrets it away. Turning to the rest of the group, the elf says, "Let's not tarry."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 12, 2003)

_Jericho nods, getting atop Saladin, and moving to the front of the party,_ "Tarowyn lead the way, Norri and Bhartus should bring up the rear, and Whitney stick to the middle, if Lady Ebonblade is to join us, then she will flank you, you know her best as it is."

_Jericho nods to Tarowyn._


----------



## Krug (Aug 12, 2003)

Bhartus takes his place at the rear. He's eager to get going. 
"And keep your hands where I can see them," he says to Norri.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Krug_
> "And keep your hands where I can see them," he says to Norri.




Norri smiles and rolls his eyes.

"Again I must insist that you need not worry, these hands are reserved for those who deserve them," he says, holding them up in clear view, "I wouldn't even think of taking any of my friends' things. Anyway, what would I do with a warhammer?"


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

_OOC: el BUMParino_


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 14, 2003)

The Lady Ebonblade trots her horse next to Whitney, "It's just that this bears such a striking resemblance to old times. How little things change," she looks up and down Whitney's well formed body, ". Well, most things."

The party sets out. The wagon team, hauling bags full of what sounds like valuable things creep forward. The morning fog retreats from the Sun's noon intensity, as the terrain grows increasingly rugged and barren. By the time the group breaks from the southern end of the pass and bears east into the foothills, the speed of horse and wagon is already reduced by the steep rises and difficult descents posed by the hills.

By two ours past noon, the party has ascended what seems to be the steepest hill yet.

_Tarowyn, Norri, Whitney: You each see at the bottom of the hill on the opposite side from which you ascended two yellow-skinned ogres, brandishing their large clubs, beginning the move up the steep slope towards you. Only one appears to have caught sight of the party. The downward slope is about 120ft and the party has the high ground. [ooc: the three of you can each take a partial action.]_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 14, 2003)

"Ogres!" Norri calls to the others as he unshoulders his crossbow and prepares to fire on them as soon as possible.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 14, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Tarowyn: You see at the bottom of the hill on the opposite side from which you ascended two yellow-skinned ogres, brandishing their large clubs, beginning the move up the steep slope towards you. Only one appears to have caught sight of the party. The downward slope is about 120ft and the party has the high ground. [ooc: you can take a partial action.] *




"Take cover!" Tarowyn says as he kneels down and draws back his bowstring, preparing to pepper both ogres with his arrows. _At least we're uphill from them..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 14, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *The Lady Ebonblade trots her horse next to Whitney, "It's just that this bears such a striking resemblance to old times. How little things change," she looks up and down Whitney's well formed body, ". Well, most things."*



*

"And what do you mean by that Kyrie?" Whitney asks quietly as she shifts uncortablely at the look. "You'd think I was one of your prized mares with a look like that."




			The party sets out. The wagon team, hauling bags full of what sounds like valuable things creep forward. The morning fog retreats from the Sun's noon intensity, as the terrain grows increasingly rugged and barren. By the time the group breaks from the southern end of the pass and bears east into the foothills, the speed of horse and wagon is already reduced by the steep rises and difficult descents posed by the hills.

By two ours past noon, the party has ascended what seems to be the steepest hill yet.

Tarowyn, Norri, Whitney: You each see at the bottom of the hill on the opposite side from which you ascended two yellow-skinned ogres, brandishing their large clubs, beginning the move up the steep slope towards you. Only one appears to have caught sight of the party. The downward slope is about 120ft and the party has the high ground. [ooc: the three of you can each take a partial action.]

Click to expand...


*
Whitney pulls a scroll from her hip making ready to cast it when she can. "I'm going to entangle them with magics, everyone make ready to cast missiles at them.


----------



## Krug (Aug 15, 2003)

Bhartus casts _Bull Strength's_ on Jericho. After that he will ready his crossbow to fire at the Ogres.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 15, 2003)

As Whitney pulls out the scroll, the aware Ogre grunts something to its companion and rushes up the hill, but its hide armor and the steepness of the slope has a noticable effect on its speed, the beast struggling over the first 15ft of the thinly grassed ground.

_Initiative: Whitney, Ogres(2), Kyrie, Jericho, Tarowyn, Norri, Bhartus.  One ogre is 105ft down the slope, the other 120ft._ 

The party stands at the top of th hill in the following formation:

T(kneeling)
J
W K
B  N


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 15, 2003)

_Jericho grins, and waits for Whitney to cast her spell, before he ushers Saladin down the hill towards the ogres bellowing a fierce D'orite battlecry, waving his bastard sword, and bringing his shield to bear!_

*OOC:*_ Hold Action till after Whitney casts her spell, and then charging towards the closest ogre to do some damage!_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 15, 2003)

Whitney finishes reading the scroll and releases the spell as the scroll burns away into nothingness, casting the glowing threads of power towards the Orges.


(down to one Web scroll  )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 15, 2003)

Norri moves forward a little and fires his crossbow past Jericho to the closest oncoming ogre.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 15, 2003)

The creatures are only partially entangled in the magical strands, further slowing their movement. The ogre which spotted the party is just able to struggle free of the webbing, moving up and forward another 5ft. The other stubbornly attempts to thrash through the mass of magical strands towards its companion, inching forward 10ft.

Kyrie begins to sing a song about mice and wolves.

_Each of you feel your courage and strength rising. [+1 on attack and damage roles]_ 

Jericho charges the ascending ogre, the clop of Saladin's feet on the rocks and dirt echoing through the midday calm, the Sun's light glinting off of the D'orites black armor. When the warrior is within 10ft of the ogre, the creature suddenly brings its large club sideways towards Jericho's chest with its incredible reach, an unhealthy *crunch* arising from beneath the chainmail. Jericho, Kyrie's music echoing through his ear, closes with the monster and responds with a slash to the arm holding the club, a bloody dripping scar formed out of the yellow-brown skin.

_Jericho takes 20._ 

_Tarowyn is up. The ascending ogre is now 20ft up the hill, just outside the radius of Whitney's web. The other is 10ft up the hill (110ft from the party), near the center of the web._


----------



## Krug (Aug 15, 2003)

"Dang it.. the silly Dorite!" says Bhartus, as he makes his way to Jaricho to cast a Cure Moderate Wounds spell.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 16, 2003)

If Tarowyn can get a clear shot at the ogre on Jericho, he fire two arrows at him, otherwise he'll shoot at the webbed ogre farther down the slope.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 16, 2003)

Tarowyn and Norri fire off their projectiles. The large size of the ogre attacking Jericho give the two the path neccessary to lay three shafts into the creature's shoulder as Norri's bolt just barely misses its head.

Bhartus rushes down the hill side toward's Saladin's rear. The miraculous ability of the dwarf to keep his balance on the steep slope must be Moradin's work. 

_Whitney is up._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 16, 2003)

Whitney moves with a smooth florish and a few words of power that allow her to sling a handful of mystic missiles at Orge that Jericho has engaged.


OOC: Magic Missle on the wounded Orge.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 16, 2003)

Whitney's magical darts erupt against the ogre's hide armor, Jericho's armor glissening with eldtrich light. The ogre roars, blood flowing from various parts of its body. As its companion finds itself unable to make headway in the webbing, the giant makes a desperate swing at Jericho that manages to just bounce off his black chainmail.

Still singing, the Lady ebonblade moves 5ft while withdrawing a shortbow from her cloak and lets off an arrow than pierces the shoulder of Jericho's enemy. The ogre's large form is swaying slightly....

_Jericho is up._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 17, 2003)

_Jericho will focus on the wounded ogre, and try to position himself to cleave the next ogre, if he can, trying to also protect Bhartus from any hamr,_ "Ha ha ha, you think that hurt, well try this!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 17, 2003)

With that, Jericho's blade slices through the ogre's neck, a fountain of blood erupting from the wound. A thud is heard as its body collapses and rolls down the side of the mountain and into the magical webbing.

_Tarowyn is up. One ogre remaining 110ft down the hill and 10ft from Jericho in the midst of the webbing._


----------



## Mirth (Aug 18, 2003)

_And focus..._ Tarowyn lets two arrows fly towards the ensnarled ogre, one sure shot towards the body and one more flashy shot towards the head. _Gotta keep up with that D'orite..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 18, 2003)

The arrows skim through the webbing and, thanks to the elf's uncanny aim, appear to lodge into the ogre's torso, the shaft protruding from its armor, and, in an even more astounding fashion, the other lops off the beast's ear. The brute screams something in and unknown tongue.


_Norri is up. Just the one, still ensnared, ogre left._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 18, 2003)

Norri calmly reloads and fires at remaining ogre.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 18, 2003)

_Jericho grins, at the Ogre, as he ushers Saladin forward, and tries to smash his blade into its skull, rearing his arm back to make a powerful attack!

*OOC:* Power Attack +3 to damage, -3 to Strike_


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 18, 2003)

Norri's bolt makes its way through the webbing and pierces the ogre's chest.

Jericho is momentarily encapsulated in holy white light after the hurried Bhartus touches his leg before the D'orite adavances on the remaining giant.

_Jericho regains 10._ 

_Whitney is up._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 18, 2003)

Whitney unlimbers her crossbow and aims at the remaining orge to take a shot at it before Jericho gets too close.


(Readies her Crossbow and if possible takes a shot)


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 20, 2003)

As Whitney readies her crossbow, the remaining ogre struggles to raise himself above the webbing, ascending another 5ft, only to be meet with one of Kyrie's bolt's in its neck, which it grabs with its large hand, gasping for breath. 

Jericho and Saladin descend down the slope, leaving the stout but helpful dwarf where he stands on the hillside. The ogre makes an incredibly clumsy sideways swing with its club which goes right over Jericho's head. With that, the bastard sword comes down through the skull, splitting it in two. The giant body twitches, and then falls back into the webbing.

_Out of Initiative._


----------



## Krug (Aug 20, 2003)

"One day, D'orite, your charging into battle will grant you a wound that even my healing will not be able to save," says Bhartus.

He casts another CLW on Jericho.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *"One day, D'orite, your charging into battle will grant you a wound that even my healing will not be able to save," says Bhartus.
> *




_Jericho chuckles, and cleans his blade shouldering his shield,_ "Bah, I got plenty of good years left in this life, I may be reckless, but us D'orites know when to retreat.  Or as the dwarves say, attack in the opposite direction."

_Jericho makes his way back to the party, after Bhartus heals him, and has them form up once more, and press on._


----------



## Mirth (Aug 20, 2003)

"Well done, all," Tarowyn says as the last ogre falls. "No doubt these powerful creatures have gathered some loot from other poor souls who were unable to stand up to their might. Norri, your eye for detail is the best, why don't you retrieve what you can from their corpses? We don't want any dangerous objects falling into the wrong hands because of our negligence."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 20, 2003)

_Jericho nods,_ "Get on with it wee man, and bring back some nice trinkets for the cuase.  Elfy keep a lookout, Whitney and Lady Ebonblade, get undressed and dance for us!"

_Jericho laughs outloud,_ "Just stay alert both of you, bah, damn ogres made me all dirty."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 20, 2003)

Whitney rolls her eyes and spurs her horse ahead, mist's tail lashing as it emerges from the mane of hair running down Whiteny's shoulders and back. 

As she rides forward with her Father's cheif servant. "So, are you going to let me into the joke Kyrie? Why the big smile?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 22, 2003)

Norri gives a quick salute and goes about rummaging through the ogres' possessions.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 23, 2003)

Upon inspection of the orge corpses, Norri discovers two small pouches containing a considerable sum of gold totalling some 1300 or so. Unlike the coins that have circulated through Duvik's Pass, these are imprinted with a profil of man in toga, wearing a crown of thorns.

_Norri and Tarowyn: You each recognize the man on the coins as the Emporer of the South, Tacitous III, Tarowyn from his residence in the forests of the Southern Empire, and Norri from his working of the cosmopolitan marketplace of the King's City._ 

_Everyone recieves 266gp._ 

As the party continues on, Kyrie addresses Whitney, "Oh, stop being so suspicous my Lady. Its just ironic that I have always felt like your patron in the Court of Gellen as we were growing up, but now, thanks to this bloody turn of fate, you are to be mine. I've never felt more disposable, trouncing through this barbaric land; incidently, this is also the first time giants have frightened in places other than legend-inspired childhood dreams. Few in the north have experience with these creatures, even member of the lesser variety such as the ones we just disposed of." She smiles again, "Disposed..there is that word again."

ooc: apologize again for the delays. I will continue this post tommorow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2003)

_Jericho listens and pockets the money Norri, returns with, his share of course.  He turns to Kyrie,_ "So ye be seeing, ye in her debt eh?  That is kind of funny, well if run into any more giants, they won't stand a chance agaionst the Fist.  Lead on elfy, we have an appointment to keep!"

_Jericho urges Saladin onward, motioning for Kyrie to come beside him,_ "Thanks for ye wonderful songs back in the fight, ye voice was very uplifting.  So tell me what do you plan to do once this whole mess is resolved?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 23, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *
> As the party continues on, Kyrie addresses Whitney, "Oh, stop being so suspicous my Lady. Its just ironic that I have always felt like your patron in the Court of Gellen as we were growing up, but now, thanks to this bloody turn of fate, you are to be mine. I've never felt more disposable, trouncing through this barbaric land; incidently, this is also the first time giants have frightened in places other than legend-inspired childhood dreams. Few in the north have experience with these creatures, even member of the lesser variety such as the ones we just disposed of." She smiles again, "Disposed..there is that word again."
> 
> ooc: apologize again for the delays. I will continue this post tommorow. *




Whitney turns her horse so that she falls in beside Kyrie. "Disposed? Kyrie.. you're my father's Castellan.. his right hand, surely you cannot mean that you are .. not anymore?" looks confused.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 23, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Norri and Tarowyn: You each recognize the man on the coins as the Emporer of the South, Tacitous III, Tarowyn from his residence in the forests of the Southern Empire, and Norri from his working of the cosmopolitan marketplace of the King's City.*




As Tarowyn again takes the lead and moves the group forward, he turns back to the rest, holding up one of the coins, "This gold may hold a greater threat than those ogres, friends. If the south is funding operations here, we might be in for a quite a bit more trouble..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> As Tarowyn again takes the lead and moves the group forward, he turns back to the rest, holding up one of the coins, "This gold may hold a greater threat than those ogres, friends. If the south is funding operations here, we might be in for a quite a bit more trouble..." *




_Jericho grumbles listening to Tarowyn,_ "Aye, there is always someone waiting to profit from conflict.  Perhaps this is a ploy to weaken the North for Southern subjugation, that could make things rather interesting."


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 23, 2003)

_Jericho: Bhartus' prayer mends some of your remaining wounds. You regains 6._ 


Kyrie replies to Jericho and Whitney, urging her horse forward, "You are welcome, brave warrior; fight that well in the this war, and you might be knighted, though you are too polite and probably too much of a D'orite to be a Knight. Lord Gellen hasn't seen fit to formaly dispense with my services as of yet, so I will return to him...duty calls." Turning to Whitney, "I do fear though, my Lady, that I am loosing your father's favour. He is increasingly coming under the King's righteous influence and coordinating your House's policy with Paladin's of Lothar. The King's adherence to the Crusader is half of what has gotten us in this mess, if you ask me. Converting orcs....ha!!! And the Valley Lord's haven't taken the Crown's heavy handedness well either...."

After Tarowyn's revelation, "Very astute, elf. I didn't think your kind had such a grasp on politics..mercenaries usually don't care who their employers are. But yes, generation past, Hoator was subject to the Empire. The Lords of the Valley still hold allegiance to the Emperor of the South. A civil war would do much to increase the Emperor's influence in Northern Som.."

_OOC: Going for a jog. I will post one more update later tonight. I will give Bhartus and Norri a chance to respond if they wish. _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 23, 2003)

Whitney frowns. "I always thought the paladins were too heavy handed and idealistic." shakes her head and mulls over the bits that Kyrie had let on.


----------



## Krug (Aug 24, 2003)

"Converting orcs? That is a trick that will come back and slap the one foolish enough to do so," says Bhartus.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 24, 2003)

Norri simply listens to the others, and keeps an eye out for any friends the ogres may have had.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 24, 2003)

*This woman seems trusting enough....*_

Jericho nods listening to her words,_ "That makes things even more complicated.  This war should be averted, but I doubt we can change the tides of war, the forces at work are already in motion, foolhardy or not, it is coming.  Converting orcs though, I find that funny, I personally convert them with me sword."


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 24, 2003)

The party and wagon continue winding through and over the hills into the night and the next couple of days without incident. One the morning of the third day of the journey, the map leads the group south into heavily wooded lands at a lower elevation. A rough path leads south towards Evenwood castle.

Along the sides of the trail, small green bodies, goblins, punctuate the journey. Some are in groups, some lone, all still. Arrow shafts protrude from the leather armor of many of the corpses. Others have obviously been mauled or sliced by a more 'direct' weapon.

A few hours into the Evenwoods and the party spots a group of riders a mere 40ft down the trail, seemingly emerging from the trees. They are mounted on light warhorses and draped in green capes which cover the glinting of their chainmail underneath. There are five in all, two holding shortbows, the other three longswords. 

One rides ahead of the rest. He is a large human, with flowing bushy red hair covering both head and face. And a mean voice as well, "Halt, travelers!!! On behalf of the Lord Drexel Evenwood, lawful ruler of these forests, I ask that you declare you intentions!!!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 25, 2003)

"Messengers from Lord Gellen, and what happened to the right of the highway. This is still the crown's roadway isn't it?" Whitney asks as she looks around for a possible ambush, half prayign for a battle over the rapidly approaching metting of her her bethrothed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2003)

_Jericho keeps his distance,_ "We are travelers from Duvik, we are passing through, and mean no harm.  These lands are not the safest but the road is well-kept," he gestures to the corpses, "so we ask that we may continue down the road."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 25, 2003)

Norri scrutinizes the riders. His crossbow rests across his lap, should it be needed at short notice.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 25, 2003)

From his position at the front of the group, Tarowyn moves his hand to his bowstring. Without raising his weapon, he keeps an eye on the opposing crossbowmen and lets Jericho and Whitney do the talking.


----------



## Krug (Aug 25, 2003)

"We only desire safe passage. Our only enemies be goblinoids," replies the dwarven priest.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 26, 2003)

The leader of the mounted lets his eyes move from on member of the party to the next. He gives Jericho a stare of barely hidden contempt before allowing his gaze to rest on Whitney, "I am Galvan Evenwood, nephew to the Lord and Marshel of the Forest Levies....my uncle has recieved word of travelers through magical means...what can you lot tell us about that?"

Kyrie swiftly removes a parchment a tosses it to Galvan with a flick of her wrist, "Kyrie Ebonblade, young constable....I assume you can read?" Her now trademark smile is evident.

Galvan quickly skims the contents of the parchment, "Very well...follow us and stay close.." With that he abruptly steers his horse around and begins again south down the trail with his men.


_Everyone: Galvan does not betray any insincerity or overt dishonesty._


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 26, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *From his position at the front of the group, Tarowyn lets the reins of his horse slip as he moves his riding hand to his bowstring. Without raising his weapon, he keeps an eye on the opposing crossbowmen and lets Jericho and Whitney do the talking. *




OOC: Since when have you had a horse, elfie?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2003)

Whitney nods. "I am sure you'll find the message enough for you rneeds constable." smiles politiely. "And we truly don't mean any harm or disconfort to your lord this time." A quick glace at Jericho and away before he can make some comment that is too off color to be salvaged with a silent prayer to her gods that he doesn't irk the obviously distrustful constable.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2003)

_Jericho nods and follows,_ "Well finally, a warm welcome, I could get used to this, keep ye eyes open elfy, for goblins and other choice enemies."

_Jericho risdes relaxed but his hand rests on the hilt of his bastard sword._


----------



## Mirth (Aug 26, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *OOC: Since when have you had a horse, elfie?  *




_OOC: What horse?  _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 26, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: What horse?   *




OOC: Yours of course of course! Snicker.. sorry had to do it.


----------



## Krug (Aug 27, 2003)

Bhartus loads his crossbow and follows behind. "Better not be a trap. Never know whether you can trust an elf." he whispers, before continuing, "Just kidding Taro."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 27, 2003)

Norri smiles and follows along, still wary.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 27, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> From his position at the front of the group, Tarowyn moves his hand to his bowstring. Without raising his weapon, he keeps an eye on the opposing crossbowmen and lets Jericho and Whitney do the talking.




_OOC: I'm serious. What horse are you guys talking about?_

Tarowyn rolls his eyes at the rest of the group and canters ... er ... walks behind the Evenwood escorts.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 28, 2003)

Galvan and his mounted riders escorts the party through the thick woodlands for the rest of the day. By the time dusks settles in, the trees have begun to thin out, the odd hamlet coming into sight every hour or so. When stars are fully visible in the sky, so is the massive tower of Evenwood castle, which rests just where the trees give way to open fields in the south. The keep is massive, with its tower rising hundreds of feet surrounded by a hundred foot high stone wall that creates a circle with a radius of 300ft. Evenly spaced along the outer side of the wall stand large pine trees, the tops of the leaves cutting off where the walls do.

Stable hands come out to meet the party, taking the wagon containing the dowry as well the horses as Galvan leads everyone into the keep. After climbing a circular staircase, the party reaches the top of the tower. The room that greets them is decorates sparsly with the green clothes and silks that seem to be the Evenwood standard; otherwise, the room with its 50ft radius feels cold, the torches seeming to only hint at heat, even as it reveals the barren stone blocks that comprise the floor and walls. On the side of the room opposite the entrance sits a man in a large wooden chair that hugs the wall. He is old, bushy white hair and beard, along with the poor illumination covering his assured wrinkles. He wears a simple green tunic. The handle of his sword rests against the left arm of his throne. Next to him stands a tall blonde man, fully armed and armored in a breastplate. Everyone recognizes him as Darven Evenwood.

Galven speaks, his voice booming in the small room, "My Lord Uncle, I present to you the Lady Whitney and her.....escort."

The old man's voice seems parched but determines as he replies, "Everyone, introduce yourselves and tell me of the deeds that have earned you the trust of crown to carry out so vital a mission." 

_Jericho: The Lord is staring directly into your eyes. You sense obvious resentment._ 

_OOC: Just to put Darven 'The Groom' Evenwood into context, check this out. http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=27468&page=3&pp=40[/I]_


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 28, 2003)

Galvan and his mounted riders escorts the party through the thick woodlands for the rest of the day. By the time dusks settles in, the trees have begun to thin out, the odd hamlet coming into sight every hour or so. When stars are fully visible in the sky, so is the massive tower of Evenwood castle, which rests just where the trees give way to open fields in the south. The keep is massive, with its tower rising hundreds of feet surrounded by a hundred foot high stone wall that creates a circle with a radius of 300ft. Evenly spaced along the outer side of the wall stand large pine trees, the tops of the leaves cutting off where the walls do.

Stable hands come out to meet the party, taking the wagon containing the dowry as well the horses as Galvan leads everyone into the keep. After climbing a circular staircase, the party reaches the top of the tower. The room that greets them is decorates sparsly with the green clothes and silks that seem to be the Evenwood standard; otherwise, the room with its 50ft radius feels cold, the torches seeming to only hint at heat, even as it reveals the barren stone blocks that comprise the floor and walls. On the side of the room opposite the entrance sits a man in a large wooden chair that hugs the wall. He is old, bushy white hair and beard, along with the poor illumination covering his assured wrinkles. He wears a simple green tunic. The handle of his sword rests against the left arm of his throne. Next to him stands a tall blonde man, fully armed and armored in a breastplate. Everyone recognizes him as Darven Evenwood.

Galven speaks, his voice booming in the small room, "My Lord Uncle, I present to you the Lady Whitney and her.....escort."

The old man's voice seems parched but determines as he replies, "Everyone, introduce yourselves and tell me of the deeds that have earned you the trust of crown to carry out so vital a mission." 

_Jericho: The Lord is staring directly into your eyes. You sense obvious resentment._ 

_OOC: Just to put Darven 'The Groom' Evenwood into context, check this out. http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=27468&page=3&pp=40[/I]_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 28, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Galven speaks, his voice booming in the small room, "My Lord Uncle, I present to you the Lady Whitney and her.....escort."
> 
> The old man's voice seems parched but determines as he replies, "Everyone, introduce yourselves and tell me of the deeds that have earned you the trust of crown to carry out so vital a mission."




Whitney pulls her letter of introduction and hands it to Galven and meets the old man's gaze squarely. "I am Lady Whitney Gallen.. I am the daughter of Lord Gallen. I have the trust of the crown by word of my father and right of blood. I was sent to secure an alliance.. as you will see in the letter." waits for the old man to read the letter, nowhere as confindent or calm as her gaze shows.


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Whitney pulls her letter of introduction and hands it to Galven and meets the old man's gaze squarely. "I am Lady Whitney Gallen.. I am the daughter of Lord Gallen. I have the trust of the crown by word of my father and right of blood. I was sent to secure an alliance.. as you will see in the letter." waits for the old man to read the letter, nowhere as confindent or calm as her gaze shows.




_Our Whitney.. negotiating for alliances! Who would have ever thought... nice lady, but I don't understand the wench's affinity for cats. They be ugly fiend-bred animals,_ Bhartus thinks to himself.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 29, 2003)

EDIT: Double post. I'm having difficulty with board refresh.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 29, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> _OOC: Just to put Darven 'The Groom' Evenwood into context, check this out. http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=27468&page=3&pp=40[/I]_



_

 OOC: Didn't it turn out that the Darven that Jericho fought there was a doppelganger? Or was the doppelganger the one that committed the murder as Darven, but Jericho fought the real Darven... I'm so confused  

Tarowyn stands by silent and lets Whitney do the talking at the moment. The situation is tense enough as it is.

 EDIT OOC: Not sure why my regular post is in italics also, since I closed the tags for the OOC post above? Weird.  _


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2003)

_Jericho bows graciously, and spreads his fingers, showing his palms, and dipping his head low, his wild dark hair dropping in front of his eyes.  He stands up and brushes the hair back, and grins,_ "It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance milord, I am sure my reputation precedes me.  But if not, I am Jericho Ibn al Sufaed, loyal protector of Lady Gellen.  We bring you no ill tidings, indeed as our noble born lady has said, we bring good news, we hope to pawn her off to your family, and give us some piece of mind," _he grins winsomely._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 29, 2003)

_Jericho bows graciously, and spreads his fingers, showing his palms, and dipping his head low, his wild dark hair dropping in front of his eyes.  He stands up and brushes the hair back, and grins,_ "It is a pleasure to make your acquaintance milord, I am sure my reputation precedes me.  But if not, I am Jericho Ibn al Sufaed, loyal protector of Lady Gellen.  We bring you no ill tidings, indeed as our noble born lady has said, we bring good news, we hope to pawn her off to your family, and give us some piece of mind," _he grins winsomely._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 30, 2003)

Whitney frowns as she looks over at Jericho with a 'shut up' look. "I think you will find the whole situation outlined in the letter."

-I hope that he has too much ego or the son is too stupid to see the benefit of this union with House Gellan.-


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 31, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Whitney pulls her letter of introduction and hands it to Galven and meets the old man's gaze squarely. "I am Lady Whitney Gallen.. I am the daughter of Lord Gallen. I have the trust of the crown by word of my father and right of blood. I was sent to secure an alliance.. as you will see in the letter." waits for the old man to read the letter, nowhere as confindent or calm as her gaze shows.




The Lord Evenwood looks to the lady. "I could have guessed that, my dear. You can imagine my surprise when I learned that the linchpin to my alliance with the Gellens was one of the freebooters who dishonored my son. Speaking of which, Darven, greet your bride." 

Darven bows to Whitney, "My Lady. I am honored by you and your noble friends. I appreciate your efforts to clear my name as well as the heroism the Fist demonstrated in sparing me a death in flames."

_Darven seems to be pretty agreable, if a bit nervous._ 

The Lord Evenwood again speaks up, "My son is more forgiving than I...." He gives Darven a slightly resentful sideways stare, "The wedding will be held in five days. You must understand the Lady Whitney's betrothel will not be seen as legitimate amongst my vassels unless they are present and, unlike my more 'comfortable' noble kin in the north, we folk of the Evenwood have to make preperations when we leave our villages if we wish not to see our serfs and lands despoiled by goblins, or get lost in the woods...So I bid you all rest..the Lady will have a room in the tower with Darven and I. It would not be proper for a heretic mercenary to live sleep in the tower proper, so the D'orite shall be taken to the barracks. The rest will be housed in servants quarters. Galven, lead them to their quarters."

The old Lord stands and moves to a side door with Darven.

_OOC: This chapter will continue, but I'll hand out xp now. Norri gets 150xp. Eveyone else 133. Next post will pick up the next morning unless someone has plans for the night._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Aug 31, 2003)

Norri paces back and forth in the servant's room he's staying in, wracking his brain for ideas.

"Gotta earn my keep... so now's my chance. Gotta see if old Whitney wants out of this... Jericho would be thankful too, heh... gotta pay her back for the nice cloak somehow anyway," he mumbles, then stops and taps his foot, thinking further, "Humbug. Can't figure out a course of action unless I know what Whitney wants. Meh, guess I'll just have to go and ask her."

"Can you make a little less noise? I'm trying to sleep here!" grumbles the butler he shares the room with.

"Sure Guv'ner, gonna take a walk for a bit, back later," he replies.

"Whatever," the semi-sleeping individual answers.

Norri quietly makes his way out and shuts the door silently behind him.

_Dunno where she's staying, have to find her. Hmm, guards'll probably be in the important peoples' tower. Gotta get the sneak on._

Norri checks his tool kit, cracks his knuckles, and makes his way to where he thinks the tower is.

_Now that I think of it, getting caught could screw absolutely everything up, and I'm not even sure if there's anything to gain. Ha! Go figure..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2003)

_Jericho bows, and turns to head for the barracks, with a wry grin,_ "Best of luck to you lad," _ he says to Darven.  When Jericho gets to the Barracks, he grumbles, sniffing the air, and looking around, not quite sure just what he got into...

*Somehow I must save milady from the clutches of marriage... somehow.*_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 31, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> The Lord Evenwood looks to the lady. "I could have guessed that, my dear. You can imagine my surprise when I learned that the linchpin to my alliance with the Gellens was one of the freebooters who dishonored my son. Speaking of which, Darven, greet your bride."
> 
> Darven bows to Whitney, "My Lady. I am honored by you and your noble friends. I appreciate your efforts to clear my name as well as the heroism the Fist demonstrated in sparing me a death in flames."
> 
> ...



Whitney fumes at Lord Evenwoods attitude. "M'lord.. might I point out that his is a part of my retinue.. and subject to the same rules of hospitality as we all are." looks to Jericho. "If he cannot stay, I fear to prevent further insult to House Gallen.. I must seek an inn or hostel."


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 31, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Whitney fumes at Lord Evenwoods attitude. "M'lord.. might I point out that his is a part of my retinue.. and subject to the same rules of hospitality as we all are." looks to Jericho. "If he cannot stay, I fear to prevent further insult to House Gallen.. I must seek an inn or hostel."




The Lord turns on Whitney, "Ah, the great Gellen speaks. I don't know nor do I care how heretics are dealt with in Duvik's Pass, but my House built its fief through smiting those who would reject Telmor. I am within my rights and the D'orite should be thankful I haven't had him strung for the assualt he made on my boy's honor. Perhaps you can conjure him a room through the use of your witchery." The Lord chuckles and turns back to the door, exiting with Darven.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 31, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> _ OOC: Didn't it turn out that the Darven that Jericho fought there was a doppelganger? Or was the doppelganger the one that committed the murder as Darven, but Jericho fought the real Darven... I'm so confused  _
> 
> Tarowyn stands by silent and lets Whitney do the talking at the moment. The situation is tense enough as it is.
> 
> _ EDIT OOC: Not sure why my regular post is in italics also, since I closed the tags for the OOC post above? Weird.  _




OOC: Jericho fought the real Darven when the party was sent to apprehend him. Later you fought the doppelganger and later still you rescued Darven from the burning office/jail. Or atleast, that is what i recall.


----------



## Krug (Aug 31, 2003)

"Servant's quarters... pah!" mutters the dwarf. The surroundings are bare. Bhartus starts looking around.  He starts praying in order to restore his spells. _I bet that shortie's up to no good already,_ thinks the dwarf. 

"I worry about the D'orite. Hopefully he will keep both tongue and steel in place," Bhartus mutters to Moradin as though his deity were next to him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> OOC: Jericho fought the real Darven when the party was sent to apprehend him. Later you fought the doppelganger and later still you rescued Darven from the burning office/jail. Or atleast, that is what i recall.



_*OOC:* Ahh yes that was interesting times... good times even._

_Jericho sits on his bed in the barracks, and looks about the room with a glare, but then breaks a wide smile for any soldiers in the room. He speaks in a cheerful tone with a rogue's grin,_ "So anyone know how to play some Hava?  I guess ye never been to D'or, if ye got some cards, which I happene to have right here," _he pulls some out, old and worn,_ "I can teach any of ye to play!"

_*OOC:* If any wish to play, Jericho will teach them, and try to get in good with the soldiers, to pass off that he really isn't a bad guy, if they ignore him, then he will not worry about.  Also quick question does D'or have its own language, and does Jericho speak it, his INT is 10, so he just has Common, not sure if that is Common all the way around this world, or what..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 31, 2003)

Whitney fumes as the lord stomps off. "Fine.. " looks to the waiting man. "see me to my room then.." 

After getting settled in her rooms, Whitney paces her rooms and starts working a good long fume. -The gall of that man.. my father chose the others as my honor guard, they have been stout friends.. to do this is an insult to my honor.. and his.- continues to pace and stomp.

An hour later, she stops and smiles wickedly. "That might work." pulls on her cloak and goes in search of Kyrie. As she stops by Kyrie's door and knocks. (Assuming she opens)

"Lady Kyrie.." smiles fully. "Might I come in? I have a few ideas I need to flesh out before I send a message to father about them."


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 1, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Whitney fumes as the lord stomps off. "Fine.. " looks to the waiting man. "see me to my room then.."
> 
> After getting settled in her rooms, Whitney paces her rooms and starts working a good long fume. -The gall of that man.. my father chose the others as my honor guard, they have been stout friends.. to do this is an insult to my honor.. and his.- continues to pace and stomp.
> 
> ...




Upon hearing Whitney's idea, Kyrie lets loose a short, stately giggle, "Ah Whitney, I didn't know you had such a mind for politics. Though it does sound like something both your father and Evenwood would acede to. A title is a title and it would give the Forest Lord an incentive to prosecute the war to the fullest.." She looks directly at Whitney, "And your father has already aknowledged you....how deliciously convenient."....She stands, "Now I will risk life and limb and awaken that hoary old grouch and hand him this proposal....This might take the night to hammer out the details and then a few days to magically send the agreement to the Crown for final approval, so I suggest you return to bed. It would be undignified for a Lady to bargain at this hour and the Lord probably wouldn't deal with you..." She gives a quick smile, and, after adorning herself in leisurly silks, heads out the door.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 1, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Upon hearing Whitney's idea, Kyrie lets loose a short, stately giggle, "Ah Whitney, I didn't know you had such a mind for politics. Though it does sound like something both your father and Evenwood would acede to. A title is a title and it would give the Forest Lord an incentive to prosecute the war to the fullest.." She looks directly at Whitney, "And your father has already aknowledged you....how deliciously convenient."....She stands, "Now I will risk life and limb and awaken that hoary old grouch and hand him this proposal....This might take the night to hammer out the details and then a few days to magically send the agreement to the Crown for final approval, so I suggest you return to bed. It would be undignified for a Lady to bargain at this hour and the Lord probably wouldn't deal with you..." She gives a quick smile, and, after adorning herself in leisurly silks, heads out the door.




Whitney nods and gives Kyrie a quick bow. "Thank you Kyrie.. you were the only one in father's retinue that credited me or mother with having hafl a brain." smiles as she withdraws. "Good dreams Lady Ebonblade."

Heads back to her rooms, and picks up Mist. "Well darling, we might have dodge the ballista bolt this time.. keep your paws crossed okay muffin?" rubs Mist's ears and let her gently purr her contement as she looks over her books.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 1, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _*OOC:* Ahh yes that was interesting times... good times even._
> 
> _Jericho sits on his bed in the barracks, and looks about the room with a glare, but then breaks a wide smile for any soldiers in the room. He speaks in a cheerful tone with a rogue's grin,_ "So anyone know how to play some Hava?  I guess ye never been to D'or, if ye got some cards, which I happene to have right here," _he pulls some out, old and worn,_ "I can teach any of ye to play!"
> 
> _*OOC:* If any wish to play, Jericho will teach them, and try to get in good with the soldiers, to pass off that he really isn't a bad guy, if they ignore him, then he will not worry about.  Also quick question does D'or have its own language, and does Jericho speak it, his INT is 10, so he just has Common, not sure if that is Common all the way around this world, or what..._




The soldiers pass glances to Jericho....one yells out, "Aye, the brown man carries a mean blade. He be needing it to fight off those devil gods of his after hearing the Laugh!!!" Everyone laughs and gathers around Jericho, "Show us this game, mercenary..." The muscular, bruised men watches Jericho as he teaches the game and the barracks see much laughter that night.

_ooc: The legacy of the empire that used to rule most of the world is that everyone is familiar with the Sommite tongue, aka Common. There are three broad dialects/accents; Northern, Southern, and Sand common, of which Jericho speaks the latter. So you can communicate with others, you just have what would be regarded as a funny voice. _


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2003)

_*OOC:* Thanks for the heads up Carl._

_Jericho curls up a smile,_ "Now, you men know how to play, and don’t be thinking we D’orites are godless fools, we just do things differently.  But then again I am a warrior, I worry not about matters of religion.  I worry about the fool trying to run me through on the battlefield, but then again, my blade is sharp, and my foes lay behind me as corpses.  Jericho Ibn al Sufaed, dies on his own terms, but that holds true for all true warriors, yes?”


----------



## Mirth (Sep 1, 2003)

Tarowyn watches Jericho from the doorway of the barracks, chuckling to himself, _Say goodbye to your coins, brave Evenwood lackeys. You've no idea who you're dealing with..._ 

Quietly, the elf secures a bunk near the door and sets his gear upon it, letting the D'orite amuse the others uninterrupted, _Can't let Jericho go it here alone. Someone's got to protect him from himself._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2003)

_Jericho catches sight of Tarowyn, but decides to not draw any attention to the elf, and focuses on the game at hand, smirking at his hava hand, and grinning,_ "Ante up lads, time to pay the sand viper..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 8, 2003)

Norri crouches on top of a rafter as a guard walks by underneath.

_Looks like he doesn't find his job quite riveting._

Once the guard is out of sight Norri takes a breath and drops silently to the floor.

_Just like old times, 'cept there's no big pay off at the end, pity._

He stays close to the wall as he moves, then darts behind a statue when someone opens a door. He stays frozen in an awkard position as a man's head pokes out the door and looks up and down the hallway.

_I wasn't that noisy was I?"_

"All clear," he tells someone in the room with him.

A woman giggles as she steps out.

"See you tomorrow," she says cheerily and kisses him before hurrying off.

Norri recognises the woman as one of the maids he saw earlier that evening. He rolls his eyes. Finally the man shuts his door and Norri is able to continue.

_The things you see when people dunno you're there..._


----------



## Krug (Sep 8, 2003)

Bhartus starts to meditate and pray to Moradin when he hears the D'orites loud laughter. 

_And may you bless that foolish swordsman, though he might not be a devotee, he is a fine fellow. Not much up there, but a good swordsman, nevertheless_, Bhartus prays, as he continues to meditate.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 10, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Norri crouches on top of a rafter as a guard walks by underneath.
> 
> _Looks like he doesn't find his job quite riveting._
> 
> ...




Norri, as you sneek through the keep, you hear two gods muttering, "Yeah, de marshal Galven be hot and ragin' over Darven's marriage. Saw him storming off into the woods earlier leash his anger on more goblins..." the other laughs and with an impish smile, replies, "Well, what do ye expect, if his cousin marrys, Galven can kiss his prayers of being a lord good bye.." They both laugh heartily at that.

Norri is able to make it to Whitney's room unnoticed. It stands high in the keep tower. Large conifer trees can be seen in the distance through a viewing space in the stone wall.

_ooc: consider me back. i reeallly apologize for the delays. we'll get the night's rp and move on by the end of the week, promise. continue..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 10, 2003)

_Hope this is her room._

Norri knocks lightly upon the door.

"Room service," he says when the door is opened, greeting whoever is there with an impish smile.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 11, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> _Hope this is her room._
> 
> Norri knocks lightly upon the door.
> 
> "Room service," he says when the door is opened, greeting whoever is there with an impish smile.




Whitney opens the door, "Good eve, Norri." she says with a calm smile, and you can tell she's been writing again, as there is a spatter of ink on her ear where her quill is tucked. (one of her habits)

Mist makes herself known by slipping around the halfling's feet and purring loudly for attention. 

"Would you care to come in then? I am quessing you've come to talk? I have some tea warming if you like."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KaintheSeeker_
> "Would you care to come in then? I am quessing you've come to talk? I have some tea warming if you like."




"Yes indeedy to all three m'lady," Norri says. 

Norri picks up Mist and carries her into Whitney's room. He gives the cat a rub under the chin and smiles at it.

"Cats are nifty little critters," he says, then his expression becomes serious, "I'm interested in finding out what your opinion of this whole marriage thing is, cos whether you're for or against it there's something you should know.

"Old Galven ain't impressed by this marriage, because if Darven gets you he also gets lordship. So what I'm thinking m'lady is, if the marriage is alright by you, I can keep an eye on Galven and stop him from interferen' none. But on the other hand, if gettin' hitched rubs ya the wrong way, I could make contact with him and we'd have his resources at our disposal to stop this from hapenin'. Sure, the plan'll need plenty more refinement than that but creepin' around doesn't give much opportunity for deep thought. This all sound good thus far?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 11, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Yes indeedy to all three m'lady," Norri says.
> 
> Norri picks up Mist and carries her into Whitney's room. He gives the cat a rub under the chin and smiles at it.
> 
> ...




Whitney smiles. "I confess that the idea of marriage isn't quite appealing Norri,but as a sworn servant of the crown and now a titled member of my family I am bound by duty." sighs as she serves the tea. "I am working on some ideas though. If they go through, Father will most likely see that I am not just someoen to be married off to the first fence-sitting lord in the region." chuckles as she sits down and puts the tray by the two of them. "Of course, as a mage and an acknowledged Gellen I am sure there are many wizards and such that Father might offer my hand to in exchange for loyal service to the crown. Truthfully, we need to find a way to end the uprising sooner or later, or most likely I shall be in a gown in front of a priest for one lord or another." She sips


----------



## Mirth (Sep 12, 2003)

_OOC: I'll be out of town on vacation until Wed. Sept. 18th. Feel free to autopilot my character if need be._


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 13, 2003)

<bump>


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 13, 2003)

"Well," Norri says, and takes a sip of tea, "I guess you're well ahead of me in dealing with this wee difficulty. Seems you've been considering more than just getting married or not, goes to show how much foresight I've got, heh. That said, how can I help?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 13, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Well," Norri says, and takes a sip of tea, "I guess you're well ahead of me in dealing with this wee difficulty. Seems you've been considering more than just getting married or not, goes to show how much foresight I've got, heh. That said, how can I help?"




"Well I lucked out with a thought on how to get out of the marriage, but it's not a sure thing. To gain a link to my family is quite.. compelling to some." sips her tea. "As for the marriage, I had hoped that I would be able to choose on my own some day. As I have no plan to marry as yet.  So, we'll just have to see. What was your plan, Norri? To spirit me away to neutral lands? I know Jericho would mos likely have done something rash."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 14, 2003)

Norri thinks for a moment.

"I was hoping to cause some kind of complication to prevent you getting married off, but also convince this bunch to side with us," he says, gazing at a far wall in thought, "I guess one idea would be to make them think the South has assumed them to have already taken side with the Crown. I mean I could pull some saboteur stunt that stinks of the South, then they'd be convinced to ally without you having to get married. But on the other hand makin' a dash for it is pretty appealing, I'm pretty familiar with that tactic, hehe, and you're guaranteed not to get hitched that way. At least until you choose to do so, that is. 

The saboteur thing isn't guaranteed to prevent you getting married though if done right it'll certainly have them on the side of the crown. Actually... Why don't we pretend to have you kidnapped by agent's of the Usurper fella? Just an idea."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 14, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Norri thinks for a moment.
> 
> "I was hoping to cause some kind of complication to prevent you getting married off, but also convince this bunch to side with us," he says, gazing at a far wall in thought, "I guess one idea would be to make them think the South has assumed them to have already taken side with the Crown. I mean I could pull some saboteur stunt that stinks of the South, then they'd be convinced to ally without you having to get married. But on the other hand makin' a dash for it is pretty appealing, I'm pretty familiar with that tactic, hehe, and you're guaranteed not to get hitched that way. At least until you choose to do so, that is.
> 
> The saboteur thing isn't guaranteed to prevent you getting married though if done right it'll certainly have them on the side of the crown. Actually... Why don't we pretend to have you kidnapped by agent's of the Usurper fella? Just an idea."




Whitney smiles and brushes her hair out of her face, "I don't think that would be wise, Father wouldn't like being made a fool of and his lordship would definitley take is as a chance to string up most of the Hand." shakes her head and pours some more tea for herself. "Besides we need to wait to see how father takes my suggestion."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KaintheSeeker_
> "Besides we need to wait to see how father takes my suggestion."




"Good thinkin' m'lady," Norri finishes his cup of tea, "Seein' as you already got somethin' in the works 'Plan B' can be finalised if its needed. I best be scootin' off back to bed, sleep well now, and thx for the tea and hospitality, eh?" Norri stands and bows before starting back towards his room.


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2003)

_Om_, thought Bhartus, meditating.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 17, 2003)

The night passes as Norri returns to the servant's quarters, Jericho carouses with the Evenwood soldiers and Whitney awaits Kyrie, who fails to return that night with any news of the negotiation. As sunlight pierces through the cracks and openings in the stone towers and garrison, the members of the Fist are woken by court pages, which summon them to the castle's dining hall. 

The five are seated on a table that is elevated by a pavilion adjacent to one of the walls. Armored men, a few probably knights, and the rare dandy are seated on benches at floor-level. Large trays of venison, boar, and steak are placed on the various tables in preparation for the order to feast.

Fifteen minutes pass before the Lord finally enters through the large wooden doors, Kyrie at his side, her arm winded through his. When they reach the center of the pavilion, she takes a seat on the opposite side of the Lord relative to the party. The guards, knights, and nobles, once involved in rousing conversation, fall silent. 

The Lord smiles at the Fist briefly, then looks to his men, his mouth opening to unleash a booming voice, "My vassals, Telmor has smiled on our house today!!! For the Lord of Fate has prompted the crown to acknowledge the service we have rendered to Hoarts and the Gods alike in battling against their enemies!!! No longer are we the mere equals of the tyrannical Vespacites that share this Valley, but have been given dominion over the Yellow Fields. You feast today not at the grace of merely Lord Evenwood, but instead Lord Evenwood, Marshal of the Yellow Valley!!" With that, everyone in the room erupts in wild cheers, which are soon to be equaled only by the rhythmic stomping of feet from the men of arms.... The Lord begins to yell over the noise without discouraging it, "We go to war with faith that any land we conquer is to be Evenwood, whether occupied by tree or wheat!!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 17, 2003)

_Jericho scratches his head, and glances about,_ "Sounds good, another host to aid the crown in this war, of course who is to benfit more is the question eh priest?" _he says to Bhartus over the din of shouting,_ "I can only assume that the lord accepted the offer of marriage?"

_Jericho grimaces glancing to whitney, but then returns to a more approriate reaction._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 17, 2003)

After the outburst from the Evenwood, Tarowyn turns his attention to the food in front of him. _I hope this meal leaves a better taste in my mouth than all the political garbage that our host is spewing has._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 18, 2003)

Norri casts a questioning look to Whitney, but then shrugs and smiles.

_Meh, hopefully everything's under control._


----------



## Krug (Sep 18, 2003)

"Kingdoms do not go to war to benefit citizenry, du.. D'orite," says Bhartus. 

_The Winds of War blow our way again_ thought the dwarf.

_Will be away from 19th to 29th on holiday... please autopilot Bhartus._


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 18, 2003)

The Lord leans down to speak to Whitney, attempting to make himself heard over the celebration, "The Evenwoods and Gellens are free of each other for now, my Lady. We shall see how this war progresses and in what state your father and the King are by the end of this....but for now, and assuming I recieve official confirmation from the King's City, both you and Duvik's Pass are under my protection..."

Kyri looks over to Whitney and winks.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 18, 2003)

Whitney smiles and winks back at Kyrie. To all the ohters of the hand she is clearly very happy with what the news that the lord told her.


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 18, 2003)

The Lord turns back to his household, "Eat now, for tommorow we train!!! Let our deserts be the tears of defeat on the Aporos dogs!" He steps behind Norri, Bhartus, Jericho, and Tarowyn and speaks in their hears, "Heretics or demi-humans, I have been informed of your loyals service to Duvik's Pass. As such, I will allow you to train with my men in preperation for an expedition to that township.." He looks to Bhartus, "My men are warriors of the forest, not of the mountains. I would hope that as a servant of the Stone God, you would see fit to give his blessing prior to battle..." He returns to his high seat and begins a chat with Kyrie....


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 18, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> The Lord turns back to his household, "Eat now, for tommorow we train!!! Let our deserts be the tears of defeat on the Aporos dogs!" He steps behind Norri, Bhartus, Jericho, and Tarowyn and speaks in their hears, "Heretics or demi-humans, I have been informed of your loyals service to Duvik's Pass. As such, I will allow you to train with my men in preperation for an expedition to that township.." He looks to Bhartus, "My men are warriors of the forest, not of the mountains. I would hope that as a servant of the Stone God, you would see fit to give his blessing prior to battle..." He returns to his high seat and begins a chat with Kyrie....



Whiteny looks a bit concerned by the tempo of the conversation, but waits for her chance to talk with him after he's had his say with the others. To those that know her, it is easy to tell that she is ill at ease at the turn of events.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Kyrie looks a bit concerned by the tempo of the conversation, but waits for her chance to talk with him after he's had his say with the others. To those that know her, it is easy to tell that she is ill at ease at the turn of events.



*OOC:*_ I assume you mean Whitney_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2003)

_Jericho listens to the lord speak, and mulls over his words before standing, and raising a toast,_ "I apologize for my boorishness, but I would like to propose a toast to the graciousness of Lord Evenwood, and his feast is only a sample of his generosity."

_Jericho paused briefly,_ "Now I am but a D'orite in these foreign lands, but I see the brotherhood, and the strength of your people, and I am impressed with the strength in your hearts and blades.  With your Lord on the side of the Crown, we cannot fail, and we will know victory.  As I said before I apologize if I speak out of turn, but I propose that we give our gracious Lord Evenwood a toast, a toast to his loyalty, his wealth, and his wisdom.  We salute you Lord Evenwood."

_Jericho raises his cup._


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Jericho listens to the lord speak, and mulls over his words before standing, and raising a toast,_ "I apologize for my boorishness, but I would like to propose a toast to the graciousness of Lord Evenwood, and his feast is only a sample of his generosity."
> 
> _Jericho paused briefly,_ "Now I am but a D'orite in these foreign lands, but I see the brotherhood, and the strength of your people, and I am impressed with the strength in your hearts and blades.  With your Lord on the side of the Crown, we cannot fail, and we will know victory.  As I said before I apologize if I speak out of turn, but I propose that we give our gracious Lord Evenwood a toast, a toast to his loyalty, his wealth, and his wisdom.  We salute you Lord Evenwood."
> 
> _Jericho raises his cup._




Jericho's speech is meet by even more crys from the crowd as commons and courtiers alike raise their mugs, wine bottles and assorted other drinking instruments..."For the Evenwood!!!" echoes through the dining hall.

Everyone rises...with the notable exception of the heavily armed and armored men that are seated nearest the King and his guests. They respond to Jericho's call for a toast with rolls of the eyes, snickering laughter, and whispers to themselves. The various symbols and family crests they wear are obvious markers of their knighthood. One, a blonde, fair skinned man in a tunic with a longsword at his side stands, thrusting his wine glass forward towards Evenwood, "To our liege, whose honor is so great that it can withstand even the praise of a heathen!!!" Laughs erupt from the men in the front row, yet Lord Evenwood does not look amused at that.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 20, 2003)

Whitney frowns at the slur against her friend and Mist gives her classic 'evil eye' look to the knights but calms at her mistresses touch.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 20, 2003)

Norri casts a dark look at the knights yonder.

_Hmm, I think I've been inspired to enforce a vow of poverty upon them, even if they didn't take one._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 20, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Norri casts a dark look at the knights yonder.
> 
> _Hmm, I think I've been inspired to enforce a vow of poverty upon them, even if they didn't take one._



_Jericho glances to the lord first measuring his face, before focusing his gaze on the blonde haired knight, taking the measure of the lord’s lackey.  He finally spoke having taken a seat,_ “Surely if the roles were reversed and you stood on my lands I would not do you the honor to mention nor challenge the strength of your religious convictions, my fair haired nave.  Indeed perhaps I am a heathen, but I have made a pledge to protect the citizens of Duvik’s Pass, my comrades of the Fist, and by extension the Crown.  My blade and loyalty are on your side.”

_Jericho took another drink for a short pause and placed his cup down retaining his rarely used civility,_ “Now with that said, a D’orite does not stand down from any challenge both blunt or subtle.  If you have a grievance to air out gentle nave, then speak it forthright, and let us not tarry.  We have more pressing business, and should try to keep any internal conflicts short, and to the point.  I apologize Lord Evenwood for the outburst, but let it be known that Jericho ibn Al Sufaed is not a man to take a slight lightly.  I bring little to these lands but my name, and renown, and I will not stand for either to be tarnished.” 

_Jericho lifts his cup and tips it to the blonde haired knight, as much a mark of respect as it is a challenge._


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 21, 2003)

The knight becomes flustered upon hearing Jericho's threatening words, his skin turning an even more pale color than it had been before. He scowls for a bit, glances down at his cup, and takes a seat. His fellow knights look angry.

Everyone else in the lower benches, once silent during the concentration, continue with their conversations and begin to lay into their meals. Lord Evenwood looks Jericho up and down a bit before returning to his meal, a sense of his own honor and class the only emotion apparent on his face.

_Norri and Whitney: you can tell that the Lord is somewhat impressed by Jericho's words, but still not at ease with his presence_

_OOC: We can continue to roleplay this out atleast til Krug returns. I don't want to get the party into anything decisive until he can give his input. So carry on... _


----------



## Mirth (Sep 21, 2003)

Tarowyn watches Jericho's defense of his honor and is impressed. Tipping his glass to Jericho, the elf breaks into a rare smile for the D'orite's benefit. _This dinner has gotten decidely better._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2003)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Tarowyn watches Jericho's defense of his honor and is impressed. Tipping his glass to Jericho, the elf breaks into a rare smile for the D'orite's benefit. _This dinner has gotten decidely better._



_Jericho turns to his companions laughing, and being jovial, eating, and of course drinking.  He turns to Tarowyn and whispers to the elf,_ "Mark that nave well, he may cause us trouble yet."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 21, 2003)

Norri claps silently for Jericho's excellent response to the knight.



> _Originally posted by Tokiwong_
> "Mark that nave well, he may cause us trouble yet."




"Already there," Norri says with a wry grin, indicating one of his eyes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2003)

_Jeircho smiles,_ "Ahh wee man you be always two steps ahead of me it seems.  Two tiny wee man steps, but two steps ahead nonetheless."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 21, 2003)

Whitney sips her drink in response to the toast that Jericho offered. -That one will be trouble I am sure of that. He's got that... air about him- She tells herself as Mist bounds off her shoulder to prowl the hall, passing and entwining around the legs of each of the Fist in turn. (Taking great pleasure in lingering for 'proper' affection from Bhartus, Cats' just LOVE to tease those that don't like them... LOL)


Whitney takes a seat and tries to figure how her idea could lead to trouble that she didn't forsee. -Dashed if they should have taught this in school. Politics are the bane of a Mage's life. I wish I had a pinch of mother's grasp of the court.-


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 22, 2003)

_Jericho picks up the gentle familiar and feeds it some fish, from the table, and gives it a gentle petting,_ "There ye be, gentle Mist, a sound meal for a fine little cat.  As pretty as be ye master, though ye be lacking in the curves," _he purrs loud enough for his companions to here._


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 23, 2003)

A servant boy approaches from the front of the pavilion and looks over Norri, Bhartus, and Tarowyn with his big brown eyes, "What type of men be you, sirs? Some type of spirits?"

_Whitney: After considering the proposal, you wonder, should the Evenwoods take control of the valley, what type of authority will they expect over Duvik's Pass?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jasamcarl_
> "What type of men be you, sirs? Some type of spirits?"




"No sirree, we're about as much flesh and blood as you are," Norri says, "I can tell you though, I'm one of the 'wee folk', or better known as a halfling, our stout friend Bhartus is a dwarf, and Tarowyn is one of those noble elf types. But speaking of spirits you wouldn't happen to have more would you?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "No sirree, we're about as much flesh and blood as you are," Norri says, "I can tell you though, I'm one of the 'wee folk', or better known as a halfling, our stout friend Bhartus is a dwarf, and Tarowyn is one of those noble elf types. But speaking of spirits you wouldn't happen to have more would you?"



 "Aye the wee man be too modest, these be the best bunch of heroes I have ever had the pleasure of leading.  We have faced evil orcs, ogres, the dead, and the foul things that walk the earth.  And we still be living that we are, in no small part to these fine heroes.  I had my doubts about the elfy, but he even he be a stalwart ally.  He could take an apple off ye head at a 100 paces he could," _Jericho interrupts._

"The one we call Bhartus be a mighty cleric indeed, Moradin be proud he has a friend like me to drag him into all sorts of trouble!  And the wee man is slicker then oil I tell ye, he could creep into the Hall of the Gods and steel their divinity before they even blinked," _Jericho grins, with his normal roguish smile._


----------



## Mirth (Sep 25, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Tarowyn is one of those noble elf types."




"Elf I am," Tarowyn says as he glances at Norri over the top of wine glass, "but hardly noble. Thanks for the compliment, though."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I had my doubts about the elfy, but he even he be a stalwart ally. He could take an apple off ye head at a 100 paces he could."




"Well..." Tarowyn says, but doesn't dispute the D'orite's claim. "You could do well to learn a bit of ranged warfare yourself, son of Al Sufaed. Although I must admit that the chop-chop-chop-stab-maim-hack technique you've perfected is quite effective."

Looking down at his now empty glass, the elf's eyes blur slightly. "Thish ish good shtuff..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong_
> "And the wee man is slicker then oil I tell ye, he could creep into the Hall of the Gods and steel their divinity before they even blinked,"




"Hehe, ya certainly know how to make a fella feel good about his profession, boss," Norri says with a chuckle, raising his glass to him.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 25, 2003)

Whitney sits in her spot, toying with her drink, quietly contemmplating what she's put in motion. Mist slips out of Jericho's hands and does what cats do. Slink over to those that don't like them, and winds around Bhartus' ankles purring loudly for attention.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 25, 2003)

"Oh come now elfy I carry a short bow but there is nothing like looking a foe in the eye as you cut them down, the evil foes that is," _he turns to Norri, and raises his cup._

"Now you may need to slow down elfy, lest you lose your senses," _he grins._


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 28, 2003)

The boy looks in wonder at the three after hearing the description of some of their deeds, "We be never seein things like that sirs...mostly goblins in the Valley...i'm sure you can take thems easy..." He scurries off to fetch the party their drinks.

Moments later, a man of similiar age to Lord Evenwood, draped in a green robe and with long white flowing hair enters. Others turn their heads as he walks between the benches and up to the front of the pavilion to stand infront of the Lord. The old man nods and the Lord smiles in reply. He then walks out without a word.

The Lord Evenwood looks to both Kyrie and Whitney, "Gellen has sent an affirmative message by arcane means to my old, mute friend their. The Crown has accepted our proposal. I suppose we can keep your wedding dress in storage, my Lady..." He takes a swig of wine in a richly carved wooden cup.


----------



## Mirth (Sep 28, 2003)

"Whatsh thish all meeean?" Tarowyn says to the others in the Fist as the boy puts another glass of wine down before him. The elf downs the glass in one gulp and then lets out a loud belch, "Exshcuusesh meee." The Fist can see his dizzy smile as Tarowyn's head falls forward, banging the tabletop loudly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 29, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> The boy looks in wonder at the three after hearing the description of some of their deeds, "We be never seein things like that sirs...mostly goblins in the Valley...i'm sure you can take thems easy..." He scurries off to fetch the party their drinks.
> 
> Moments later, a man of similiar age to Lord Evenwood, draped in a green robe and with long white flowing hair enters. Others turn their heads as he walks between the benches and up to the front of the pavilion to stand infront of the Lord. The old man nods and the Lord smiles in reply. He then walks out without a word.
> 
> The Lord Evenwood looks to both Kyrie and Whitney, "Gellen has sent an affirmative message by arcane means to my old, mute friend their. The Crown has accepted our proposal. I suppose we can keep your wedding dress in storage, my Lady..." He takes a swig of wine in a richly carved wooden cup.



"I see." bows to Lord Evenwood, "I see, with your permission, I am sure I should check my quarters for.. a message to me from my father." turns to leave, still solemn but quite clearly to the Fists steppign more lively.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2003)

_Jericho takes note and excuses himself to follow, bowing gracefully,_ "Excuse me fellows," _he follows Whitney,_ "Is everything alright, milady?" _he says once they are out of earshot..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 30, 2003)

Whitney turns to looks to Jericho, still walking towards her rooms. "I'm.. quite relieved to be.. a free woman again, and my.. relief might be misconstrued by his lordship." looks back. "I don't wish to do insult to our host."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 30, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Whitney turns to looks to Jericho, still walking towards her rooms. "I'm.. quite relieved to be.. a free woman again, and my.. relief might be misconstrued by his lordship." looks back. "I don't wish to do insult to our host."



_Jericho places a hand on her shoulder,_ "Aye milady, whatever little ploy you tried worked well," _he winks.  He continues to follow her down the hall, walking alongside her,_ "Besides accompanying you to your chambers is a much more pleasant task, then standing amidst the Lord's knights, and such."

_Jericho smiled,_ "I am relieved that you have not married though, your beauty does not belong in such a sheltered place."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 30, 2003)

"That is a kind thought Jerichio." Whitney says as she walks down the hallway. "I thank you for those words, they mean a lot to me." looks over with a smile, a bit more wicked than the quiet mage usually uses. "I'm still not sleeping with you though." laughs lightly. "So, keep your temper, ignore the oafish knights in the hall, and with any luck we'll be away soon enough. Who knows.. maybe father will let me keep the dowry that came with my title." smirks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 1, 2003)

_Jericho nods,_ “You worry too much about frivolous things like dowries, and title, why not be your own person.  A true man would desire you for your assets, not that which can provide them more advantage.  A true man would see the beautiful intelligent creature that you are, and your equally cunning companion,” _ gesturing to Mist._

“Oh I can hold my tongue more so now then before, these lands are different enough from D’or that I have learned to not be so impulsive and rash.  Besides you are not the only one born into nobility and rank,” _he winks, and then bows._

“Milady have a good evening,” _ he takes her hand and gives it a gentle kiss,_ “be well lovely angel.”

_Jericho turns around and returns back to the affair at hand, and takes a seat once more solemn, and serious then before._


----------



## Krug (Oct 2, 2003)

_This wine is rather good_ thinks Bhartus, taking another sip. *HIC* He looks around the table, smiling happily with red cheeks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2003)

_Jericho maintains his composure easing up on the drinks, and making pleasant conversation with the nobles engaging them to see how they feel about the current politcal climate, and the impending war.  He tries to steer clear of topics of religion, and refrains from voicing his own opinions, and tries to basically make himself seem a descent, noble, adventurer allowing his pedigree and breeding to hold sway._


----------



## Mirth (Oct 4, 2003)

Tarowyn comes out of his stupor for a brief moment, mumbling, "I fink imagonna bee thick," before vomiting all over the table in front of him. "Ahh, that feels much better," the elf says with a dopey smile, before falling over backwards in his chair onto the stone floor with a sharp _smack._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 4, 2003)

Whitney ruffles Mist's head as she puts the kettle onto boil and sits back while it comes to a boil. She leans back, undoing her hair as she relaxes with a smile. "So dearling.. you feeling as good as I am?" Mist leaps into her lap and purrs loudly.

_Mommy happy, that good.. shame that she didn't want to say with the big room of food.. Mist was sure that the short one (Bhartus) would have given Mist food after doing an ankle dance or two._ Mist gives a feline grin and finishes her curling dance into her mistress' lap. _ Well Mist will give the short one proper attention another day_



OOC: Figure since bhartus doesn't like cats.. Mist, being a cat, will of course pick up on that.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2003)

_Jericho apologizes immensely for Tarowyn and tries to help him to his chambers, sighing,_ "Aye elfy you need to watch ye spirits... and ye smell horrible!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 4, 2003)

Norri can't help laughing when Tarowyn eats in reverse.

"Lucky bugger, he's able to get drunk amoung strangers. Guess I'm too paranoid for that, but it comes with the profession," he says as Jericho carries the elf away, "On that note though maybe I too should hit the hay."

Norri finishes his drink. He had hardly drank at all that evening, his eyes darting about most of the time, assessing possible threats. He makes his way to his room to get some rest.


----------



## Mirth (Oct 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Jericho apologizes immensely for Tarowyn and tries to help him to his chambers, sighing,_ "Aye elfy you need to watch ye spirits... and ye smell horrible!"




"Mmmmm..." Tarowyn mutters as Jericho and Norri drag him out of the hall.

_OOC: BUMP_


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 13, 2003)

As Jericho attempts to lead the drunken Elf out to the Hall, Darven Evenwood, fully armed and armored in his platemail, pushes the heavy wooden doors into the party. Everyone in the room grows silent the heir to the Evenwood brushes past the drunken elf and his cohorts without giving a notice. He marches up to the pavilion, standing directly below his father who leans down with his ear turned outward.

After the young blonde knight whispers a few apparently eagre words, the old lord stands, his voice echoing through the feast hall, "Vassels of my house, it seems that one of my most trusted men and skilled rangers was found dead early in the morning in the light woods that surrounds this castle. The bear he had been sent to vanquish had been responsible for the deaths of several woodsmen and now it seems has made the Laugh ring in poor Owens' ears. My nephew is in the deep woods submerged in the foul blood of goblins..Which of you who seeks favor and honor in my house wishes to avenge me for the lost lives of my servants!?"

_ooc: i'm back..sorry, had to settle into a new job..unless i give the word, always assume I will eventually post again. again, I apologize._


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2003)

_Jericho settles Tarowyn against the wall,_ "Stay here elfy," _he whispered and walked back to the room, with a gentleman's manner, a D'orite manner, but manners nonetheless._

"If you will have me Lord Evenwood, if you will have me, then I will assist in aiding youmin avenging the lives of your loyal servants," _Jericho smirked,_ "I am sure the Fist will aid in any way they can."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tokiwong_
> "I am sure the Fist will aid in any way they can."




Norri gives a smile and a bow.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Jericho settles Tarowyn against the wall,_ "Stay here elfy," _he whispered and walked back to the room, with a gentleman's manner, a D'orite manner, but manners nonetheless._
> 
> "If you will have me Lord Evenwood, if you will have me, then I will assist in aiding youmin avenging the lives of your loyal servants," _Jericho smirked,_ "I am sure the Fist will aid in any way they can."




In response to the D'orite's offer, general murmering arises from the ranks of servants and nobles, while the sound coming from the ranks of knights can best be described as snickering. One of them belts out, "Its fitting that a beast should eat a beast. Maybe then the bear will cease feeding on good, devout men!!" Laughter arises, but subsides after and sharp stare from the Lord Evenwood.

He looks to Jericho, then Norri, then Tarowyn, Bhartus, and finally Jericho again, "Very well. Have your cohorts meet Darven in the stables on the morrow and he will lead you out to the sight of the attacks..." He turns again to Tarowyn briefly, "I would make certain the elf is in a more appropriate state in the morning if he wishes to live long of enough to see we mortals taken to the realm of dust.."

ooc: ok, consider this a call out to all my players; need to make certain everyone is with me.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 14, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> In response to the D'orite's offer, general murmering arises from the ranks of servants and nobles, while the sound coming from the ranks of knights can best be described as snickering. One of them belts out, "Its fitting that a beast should eat a beast. Maybe then the bear will cease feeding on good, devout men!!" Laughter arises, but subsides after and sharp stare from the Lord Evenwood.
> 
> He looks to Jericho, then Norri, then Tarowyn, Bhartus, and finally Jericho again, "Very well. Have your cohorts meet Darven in the stables on the morrow and he will lead you out to the sight of the attacks..." He turns again to Tarowyn briefly, "I would make certain the elf is in a more appropriate state in the morning if he wishes to live long of enough to see we mortals taken to the realm of dust.."
> 
> ooc: ok, consider this a call out to all my players; need to make certain everyone is with me.




OOC: Whitny is holed up in her room fyi


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 14, 2003)

_Jericho listens to the words and nods,_ “We will all be ready by the morning, Norri let Whitney know that she must be ready for a hunt in the morning, while I attend to the elf.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 15, 2003)

Norri gives a quick salute.

"On it, boss," he says, and makes haste to inform Whitney of their next escapade.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 15, 2003)

OOC: Just waiting on Krug and Mirth, assuming that weren't completly put off by my absence.


----------



## Krug (Oct 17, 2003)

Bhartus finds the joke not very funny, but chuckles slightly.

_Here... apologies. Work's been crazy and hard drive problems... _


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 18, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> Bhartus finds the joke not very funny, but chuckles slightly.
> 
> _Here... apologies. Work's been crazy and hard drive problems... _




OOC: Good deal. Now where is my elf?


----------



## Mirth (Oct 19, 2003)

_OOC: Just wanted to post that I'm still here. Real Life took control of me in unexpected ways for the last few days, I'll try to post something tomorrow or Monday..._


----------



## Mirth (Oct 21, 2003)

Tarowyn wakes briefly as Jericho drops him unceremoniously into his bunk at the barracks. "You weally arrr thee bestus pal, you bloodthirsty dustbunny," the elf mumbles before passing out. 

_OOC: Here and ready to go. I'm sure T will have quite the hangover in the morn _


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 21, 2003)

The day passes and recedes into night, the life of the castle humming along as one can presume it usually does. Soldiers train in the courtyard and the surrounding fields, cooks and servants move through the stone halls of the primary keep, and resident knights and courtiers move amongst each other, whispering some gossip or formulating some plan to advance their station.

When light again creeps through the leaves of the forest and the open spaces of Castle Evenwood, each member of the party is uncerimoneously roused from their beds. After using you alloted time to dress and equip, you are lead outside the large castle walls in the light brush, guided by Darven Evenwood and a few select guards. The brush gives way to trees and after about an hour, around mid-morning, you come upon a small clearing. The area is non-descript with the exception of what appears to be dried blood layered over the leaves and undersoil. 

Darven speaks up for the first time in the morning, "We moved the body yesterday afternoon. Its probably been little less than a day since our ranger was slain, so, assuming any of you have any familiarity with the woods, this would be the logical place to start in your seach for the beast..." He frowns and looks to Jericho, "Don't come back without the bear's head D'orite. You gambled your honor when you accepted my father's challenge and you didn't come in with many chips to play considering our earlier run-in...In times of strife, few hold out patience to foreign mercenaries..." He turns to Whitney and bows, "My lady..." He and his men then depart, returning the way they came.

[/I]Tarowyn: You catch sight of the bear tracks, its large paws making it visible even in the relativly firm woodland soil. They lead deeper into the woods away from the castle._

ooc: Whitney and Jericho, let me know if you are bringing your mounts._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 22, 2003)

Norri's hair is askew from how he slept, and he still looks half asleep. He yawns quietly and stretches, blinking a couple of times before starting to wander around and look for anything of interest.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 22, 2003)

Whitney is looking much happier to be back in her typcial road clothing with Mist perched within her hood as she leads her horse out. "Let's be away.. " glacnes to the collected group as they meet where they break off riding iwth the fist. She seems very happy to be out and about all told.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 22, 2003)

_Jericho nods with a beguiling smirk,_ "Aye, elfy if ye can manage perhaps you could put your skills to work and see if you can glean anything from these surroundings."

*OOC:*_ Saladin will be stabled for now._


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 24, 2003)

OOC: Waiting on Mirth and Krug....


----------



## Mirth (Oct 25, 2003)

Tarowyn rubs his eyes and yawns. Squinting, he notices the bear tracks and turns to the others. "These seem fresh. Let's see what comes of them."


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 27, 2003)

ooc: da!! I have the next post ready, then i read the news on the enworld page...Ok, I want to keep this game going. Toki, is your sight still up? Would you mind terribly if we moved Feint Whispers there?


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 28, 2003)

Fall leaves crunch under feet and hooves as the party makes its way into the forest. The canopy is not oppressive, allowing the forest floor to be illuminated various degrees of shading. A couple of hours pass without incident as the tracks turn onto a crude trail that leads farther north. The foliage becomes more dense and the shadows more abundent.

_Tarowyn: Some three hours after the party begins its march, you start to notice another pair of tracks, much smaller and abviously belonging to a humanoid. Just then you also catch sight of a large creature clutches to a branch of a tree some 60ft up the trail on the right side; it is large and black and has mulitple legs, much like a giant spider. About 40ft off the trail to the right of the tree in which the spider is hiding, another creature is hunches behind some bushes on the forest floor. The revolting creature resembles a cross between a gangly human and a revolting spider. It has long slender arms and legs protruding from a rounded, fleshy body. It has a spider's head with a pair of bolbous, black eyes._

_Bhartus: 60ft up the trail on the left side, you spot what appears to be a giant, black spider clinging to a tree branch about 10ft off the ground._

_Jericho and Whitney: 70ft up the trail on the left side, you both spot a large black mass hiding in a trees folliage. It's difficult to make it out entirely, but it appears to be a large, black spider. On the opposite side of the trail, you see another one clining to the lower branches of a anothe tree._

_Norri: You spot three giant spiders hiding in three different trees some 60ft up the trail._

_Everyone gets to take a standard action._

_Initiative: Tarowyn, Bhartus, Jericho, Large Monstrous Spiders(4), Whitney, Norri and Ettercap._

OOC: I'm assuming standard formation, namely

T
J
W
B N

Four spiders clinging to the trees about 10ft off the ground and 60ft ahead of the party and the ettercap about 40ft off to the left(east) side of the trail like so:

S   S

S   S             E


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 28, 2003)

OOC: Ok, there is a possibility we won't see enworld for a while after the next couple of days, so if the worst comes to worst, we will move to Tokiwong's site here....


http://artificial-evil.net/Forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=23

I will copy the last two pages of posts there as well as whatever is posted in the next two days. We can start there if no one objects. If so or you think the game has lost its luster, please email me here: jasamcarl@hotmail.com

I would like to get through the next two chapters with the party intact atleast, but no pressure.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Oct 28, 2003)

"Three spiders!" Norri yells, pointing them out before bringing his crossbow to bear.

He loads and fires at the one with the least concealment from foliage.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 28, 2003)

_Jericho nods to Norri, and moves forward ten feet drawing his sword and shield, and staying ready in case any get close.  But is willing to wait for the spiders to come to him._


----------



## Mirth (Oct 29, 2003)

Hearing that the others have seen the enemy, Tarowyn drops to one knee and sends two arrows flying towards the human/spider montstrosity in the distance.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 29, 2003)

Whitney pulls back on her reins and tries to get out o fthe way of those behind her, so to let them move forward then looks for a likely target as she points her finger at a target and chants rapidly.


_Magic Missile on the nearest spider in the first rank._


----------



## Krug (Oct 29, 2003)

Bhartus fires a shot from his crossbow at the spider he sees. _Can spiders hear? Would Moradin's hammer have any effect on them?_ he wonders.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 31, 2003)

As the party becomes aware of the dangers creeping in the woods, Tarowyn turns right and with a deft hand knotches and lets loose two arrows from his bow. They sail through the air into some bushes, landing with the now familiar sound of flesh being punctured followed by a blood-curtling noise, a strange combination of hisses, shrieks, and clicks.

Bhartus knotches and fires off a bolt from his crossbow. Despite the cover afforded by the trees foliage, the projectile finds its marks and a loud hiss erupts from the giant black arachnid, faint scars appearing in its carapice.

As Jericho advances up the trail, the four large spiders crawl down the tree trunk to the forest ground. They are greeted with a barrage of arcane energy eminating from Whitney's hand, two bolts colliding with one of two farther spiders.

Norri fumbles with his crossbow, leading to his bolt going far wide of the spider wounded by Bhartus. Just as the halfling's ill-fated attack is launched, two human sized creatures, spiderlike in their features, arise from their hiding space on the forest floor some 40ft to the right of the spiders; one has two arrow shafts protruding from its cracked skin. Moving in a gangly gait, they push through the brush towards the party, unleashing fluid from what passes for their mouths. The strange projectiles fly towards Jericho, once missing near the ground, the other, unleashed by the unwounded creature, covering the D'orite sticking to his black armor, binding him to the ground.

_Tarowyn is up. The spiders are grounded but otherwise still in the same 'squares' where they started; two are wounded. The two ettercaps are 45ft diagonal and two the right of the party; one has been wounded._

_OOC: Krug, by the rules, there is nothing stopping the spiders from hearing. Someone correct me if i'm missing something._


----------



## Krug (Oct 31, 2003)

Bhartus casts a _Sound Burst_ trying to catch the two ettercaps and then the spiders, aiming to place as many of them as possible in the spell's radius.

"NOW HEAR THIS!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 31, 2003)

_Jericho will continue to stand his ground, and wait for the anything to come into range before he strikes, ready for any wayward attacker!_

*OOC:*_ Am I pinned or something just trying to get a grasp of what Jericho can or cannot do, if he must he will struggle his way out... blast where are my sword-chucks when I need them!_


----------



## Mirth (Oct 31, 2003)

Wary of the danger that the ettercaps pose, Tarowyn aims at the one he wounded before but then sees Jericho entangled. Calling out over his shoulder, the elf shouts, "Whitney, Bhartus! Get Jericho out of that mess! I'll cover you." The archer will fire on any enemy advancing on the D'orite and those trying to help him.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 1, 2003)

Whitney spurs her horse around, chanting as her hands spark with minature lightning as she  cups her hand and tosses an orb of electrical sparks at the wounded ettercap. "Jericho.. you need help?"


OOC: LEsser Electircal Orb at the wounded ettercap.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 1, 2003)

Norri will try to help Jericho out of the webbing if possible, but otherwise will fire another crossbow bolt at whichever opponent is the most injured.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 3, 2003)

White light erupts from the trail ground between the four spiders, nearly shaking the creatures off their respective eight legs; however, despite the intense pitch of the holy noise, none of the monsters seems to have lost their composure. They proceed to scurry down the trail towards Jericho; everyone can hear the clacking of their mandables as they approach. 

Tarowyn unleashes two arrows at one of two closest spiders. One goes wide, but the other, lands dead center in the grouping of the large insect's eyes, causing it to collapse on its abdomen and thorax, legs parted (Critical). 

The continue on towards the D'orite, who swings at the leader with his bastard sword, tearing a wicked wound through  the exoskeleton of its thorax, leaving it barely standing. The spiders surround Jericho, their legs born raised in a threatening posture.

Meanwhile, Whitney tosses two balls of arcane electricity at the wounded ettercap which is advancing on the bulk of the party. One of the orbs strikes a tree-trunk, leaving a burnt scar, the other barely seering the ettercap's armor. Norri turns on the ettercap, laying a bolt into it already weak body. Its drops into the forest brush after lobbing web fluid which successfully entangles the elf. The other unleashes another ball of fluid at Bhartus' feet, binding them to the ground, closing to within 15ft.

_Tarowyn is up. Jericho, Tarowyn, and Bhartus are entangled in the webbing, which simply prevents them from moving over the ground. Three spiders (Surrounding Jericho) and one ettercap remaining._

Map looks like this:

>>S
S J S

>>>>>>>E
T
>>>>W
BN


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 3, 2003)

_Jericho will continue to chop through any spiders that come his way, trying to use Cleave if he can, and if they move away from him try and break free of the webbing._


----------



## Krug (Nov 3, 2003)

"What?" Bhartus struggles against the webbing, frustrated.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 4, 2003)

Tarowyn fires two arrows at the Ettercap and then draws his sword and dagger as he moves to flank the spiders on Jericho.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 4, 2003)

Whitney turns her horse to get a better bearing on the spiders near Jericho, pointing and chanting quickly as she sees a target.



OOC: Magic Missile on one of the spiders Jericho is having problems with.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 5, 2003)

Norri fires his crossbow at the remaining ettercap.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 5, 2003)

Tarowyn's two arrows tear through the sides of the approaching ettercap. It replies with a loud hiss.

Bhartus futily attempts to disentangle himself from the Ettercap's webbing, but his stout form remains firmly anchored to the forest ground.

Jericho lets swing at one of the surrounding spiders with his gleaming black bastard sword, but fumbles horribly, the monstrous arachnid backing off on its eight legs to avoid the assault. All three spiders respond with hissing followed by a forward movement with their maws to snap at the D'orite. Jericho ably avoids two of the bites, but is given a (un)healthy scrape in the neck by the one on the right. With the warrior on the ropes, two arcane bolts fly pass Jericho to strike the already wounded spider furthest up the trail in its eyes, roasting the head. It falls to the ground in a twitching mess.

_Jericho takes 10._

The remaining ettercap, after ducking under another of Norri's bolts, screams, "Flesh, Flesh!!!" in bad common and moves up the Whitney and jumps at her as she sits on her donkey, the clumsy bite attempt missing the Lady by a couple of feet as the donkey bucks. Whitney's nimbleness is enough to keep her mount under control.

Tarowyn's amazing dexterity allows him to disentangle himself from the ettercap web and move to flank the apparently wounded spider to the right of Jericho.

_Bhartus is up. Two spiders and one ettercap remaining. Bhartus and Jericho are still entangled, but Tarowyn was able to slip out._

Map:

S J S T




>>>>W E
BN


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 6, 2003)

_Jericho will continue to swing his blade at anything spidery-like that moves, his anger growing as they try and overwhelm him,_ "You think Jericho will go down so easily, lo, oh evil spidery-things!  The foreign gods themselves cannot slay me, so give me your best, and you shall die!"


----------



## Krug (Nov 6, 2003)

Bhartus loads his crossbow and fires it at the ettercap.
"We'll roast you in this web!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 7, 2003)

Norri drops his crossbow and draws his dagger, moving to flank the remaining ettercap and strike it where it'd feel it most.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 7, 2003)

The entangled dwarf fires off his bolt at the ettercap, but alas, it flys past Whitney and the creature straight into the trunk of a tree. Meanwhile, his D'orite friend, also finding himself in a sticky situation, is having more luck. Jericho takes another swing at one of the spiders; thanks in part to Tarowyn flanking position on the creature, the warrior is able to get a clean slice at where the head meets the thorax; green blood flys over his black armor, the spider's body collapsing to the ground. But the blade does not stop, swinging to his left to put quite a scrape in the remaining spider's abdomen. The spider retaliates with a bite to Jericho's wrist.

_Jericho takes 9._

_Whitney is up. One spider and one ettercap left._

Map:

S J   T




>>>>>>WE
BN


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 7, 2003)

Whitney spurs her horse back, waving her hands as she moves. _Melf's Acid Arrow_ at the Ettercap, as Mist hisses loudly from her spot on her neck.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 8, 2003)

The acidic projectile strikes the ettercap, splashing over its body, causing the exoskeleton to boil and melt. Norri moves behind the creature, but it is able to avoid the stabbing attempt now that Whitney's partial retreat has given it more room to maneuver. The creature makes a bit attempt on Norri, but the nimble halfling takes a sidestep to avoid.

_Tarowyn is up. Same basic map._


----------



## Krug (Nov 9, 2003)

Bhartus will fire off another bolt at the spiders on his turn.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 9, 2003)

_Jericho will continue to spin his blade in his hands like a dark knight in a terrible fury, bellowing out D'orite curses to the spiders as he tries to slay them!_

_Poer Attack +2/-2 and try to use Cleave_


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 9, 2003)

OOC: A couple of notes. There is now only one spider adjacent to Jericho, so the cleave isn't neccessary. I also edited my last two posts because I forgot to take the monsters' turns. Oops.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 10, 2003)

_OOC: Sorry if I'm holding the game up. A two-day out-of-towner became a four-day all-star event (that's also the most hyphens I think I've ever put in one sentence). I'll try and post tomorrow._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 12, 2003)

Flanking the spider with Jericho, Tarowyn lays into it with both of his blades, glad to see that this skirmish will be done with shortly.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 14, 2003)

Bump


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 14, 2003)

Tarowyn moves around the remaining large spider and tears through its bloated abdoman with dagger and rapier, green blood spraying over the elf's chainmail.

Bhartus bolt lodges into the exoskeleton of the already bruised (but still angry) ettercap.

_Jericho is up. Only the one ettercap left, about 25ft away from Jericho and Tarowyn._

Map:

T  J




>>>>>>>WEN
B



OOC: Sorry for the delay. Missed this thread.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 14, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry for the delay. Missed this thread.




_OOC: No problem, Carl._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 15, 2003)

Whitney moves to cover Jericho but holds fire with her crossbow.


OOC: Holding my action unless he's really really in trouble


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 15, 2003)

Whitney backs up from the flanked ettercap and follows up Bhartus' crossbow shot with one of her own, striking the spider-humanoid in an exposed tear of its neck. It collapses to the ground twitching rapidly until it suddenly falls silent.

_Out of initiative. Jericho has 28hp remaining._

ooc: i modified Kain's move with his permission.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 15, 2003)

"Hmm... I don't like spiders..." _Jericho grumbles as he tries to struggle out of the webbing._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 15, 2003)

Norri puts his dagger away and collects his crossbow.

"That was fun," he says, and tries to help those who have been webbed.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 16, 2003)

It takes but a few moments for Bhartus and Jericho to free themselves from the webbing with Norri's assistance.

_Tarowyn: you notice that the bear tracks seem to be accompanied by a set of smaller footprints, perhaps those of a goblin._


----------



## Krug (Nov 16, 2003)

Bhartus goes over and casts a CLW on Jericho. "Got to make sure our fighter remains able to fight!" says the priest.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 17, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> It takes but a few moments for Bhartus and Jericho to free themselves from the webbing with Norri's assistance.
> 
> _Tarowyn: you notice that the bear tracks seem to be accompanied by a set of smaller footprints, perhaps those of a goblin._




"This is a strange twist," Tarowyn says over his shoulder as he he inspects the tracks. "It seems our bear friend may have had a rider. I'm now seeing goblin tracks with it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 17, 2003)

"This can't be good," _Jericho grunts,_ "But killing goblins may just be the fun, especially after those blasted spiders.  Lead the way, elfy..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 19, 2003)

Holy light covers Jericho in response to Bhartus' chants, seeming to wash away the scrapes left by the spiders.

_Jericho regains 11._


The party continues on with Tarowyn, as usual, in the lead. A few dozen feet up from where the spider creatures attacked, a fork in the trail becomes visible. As the elf steps on the the point where the trail ground diverges, the leaves, dirt, and other assorted foliage gives way under his feet; he is thankfully able to jump back, avoiding the pit trap. The pit was covered by assorted debris binded by sticky substance resembling the spiders' web fluid.

_Tarowyn: the trail is still visible and leads off to the left._


----------



## Mirth (Nov 19, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Holy light covers Jericho in response to Bhartus' chants, seeming to wash away the scrapes left by the spiders.
> 
> _Jericho regains 11._
> 
> ...




"Whoa... Ahh..." Tarowyn says as he balances on the edge of the pit. Stepping back, the elf smiles sheepishly at the others. "Heh, that was close." Taking a breath and examining the pit, he ponders aloud, "I wonder if there are more spiders about? Probably not, but no harm in keeping our eyes sharp." Tarowyn eyes the treetops and then looks back to the trail. "Our bear and his goblin friend went that way. Should we still follow them?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 19, 2003)

"Aye we should Norri, help the elfy scout ahead, your eyes are keen for any traps we may come across...." _Jericho replies,_ "Thanks Bhartus, I needed that."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 19, 2003)

Norri gives a salute and moves up alongside Tarowyn to lend him an extra pair of eyes.

"Traps... now things are getting interesting," Norri says with a grin.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 19, 2003)

Whitney smiles. "Grand way to start the day, tangle with the horde of spiders and spidermen." shivers.


----------



## Krug (Nov 20, 2003)

Bhartus says "Pah.. I hate webs. One of the reasons why I hate the underdark. Spiders... they get everywhere. And those drow..." Bhartus mutters.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 20, 2003)

_Jericho snorts,_ "Ack I hate them blasted spiders, so slimy, and icky... think they is so tough, always strutting on their webs like they own everything... wait till they meet true D'orite steel!  Then they won't be feeling so uppity... never heard of a drow... is that some kind of super spider?"


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 21, 2003)

The party continues on. The next several hours are uneventful, even as the trail leads the Fist deeper and deeper into the forest. The woods become thicker and the canopy even more forceful in rejecting the sunlight. 

Eventually, it becomes apparent that nightfall is near. Each of you begin to feel slight pangs of exhaustion and hunger.


----------



## Krug (Nov 21, 2003)

"I say... it is time we take a break," says Bhartus. "I suppose we'll need guards...."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 22, 2003)

Norri yawns.

"If I get something into my stomach I should be right," he says.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 22, 2003)

OOC: If you guys are camping, be sure to give me a guard schedual.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 22, 2003)

_Jericho yawns,_ "I will take the first watch, perhaps Whitney should take the last between her and her familiar she should be able to handle that.  Bhartus, ye eyes are most keen in the dark outside of the elfy, he should meditate first, or whatever it is he does... and then help with the rest of the watches for the evening."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 23, 2003)

"That sounds fine, " Whitney says as Mist leaps to the ground and prowls the camp as if to make sure that it's  a 'suitable' spot for her to visit.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 23, 2003)

Not hearing mention of when he'd be on watch, Norri shrugs and and goes about getting ready for sleep.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 23, 2003)

OOC: Is the party going to set up torches or some other source of light? And any place in the guard roster for Norri while we are at it? He is a rogue you know.


----------



## Krug (Nov 23, 2003)

Bhartus is fine with the watch and thinks Norri should go first. "He has more nervous energy to work off," says the dwarf. He asks for a small campfire to be built.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 23, 2003)

Norri shrugs again.

"First it is then, if everyone's happy with that," he says.


----------



## Mirth (Nov 24, 2003)

"Sounds fine," Tarowyn says with a smirk, "I'll go, um, meditate, um, then."


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 24, 2003)

The party hunkers down on the trail for a nite of rest. Each takes his watch in turn; first Norri, then Jericho, and then Bhartus. Tarowyn is ever vigilant as his more mortal comrades revel in their dreams. When Whitney and Mist rise in the darkest pre-dawn hours, the stars and moon are bright against the otherwise black sky. Only the modest fire set next to Whitney on the narrow trail provides any illumination to the forest floor.

_Tarowyn: You spot a couple of small, shadowy figures approaching the camp through the hazey edge of the area lighted by the campfire and augmented by your keen elf sight; they are at a distance of about 45ft, wading through branches and tree trunks. They appear to be goblins, one advancing in a stealthy manner from the northwest, the other from the southeast._

_Initiative: Tarowyn, Goblins(2)_

_OOC:Only Whitney and Tarowyn are conscience._

Map:

G



>>>>>>>JT
>>>>>>>>W
>>>>>>>BN



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>G


----------



## Mirth (Nov 24, 2003)

Tarowyn kicks Jericho awake (or kicks a rock towards his head) and coughs to get Whitney's attention, using body language to indicate the southeast. Mouthing "Gobs" silently, the elf turns his attention to the stealthy one to the northeast, letting him advance enough to get a clear shot, then quickly sends two arrows in his direction.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 24, 2003)

Whitney nods and acts like she's tending to the fire as she pulls her crossbow from her gear gently and sets a bolt by it. Apparently cleaning up to make something to eat as she rumages though pack.

OOC: Getting ready with her crossbow, concentrating on the one to the south.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 24, 2003)

In response to Tarowyn's attempts to waken Jericho and alert Whitney, the goblins move without word forward 15ft, becoming visible thanks to the campfire; six more of the creatures are revealed by the light. Many duck behind tree trunks and toss vials of burning something in the midst of the party. Two break directly against Whitney and one against Tarowyn, burning their clothing while the others miss their intended targets and land various places around the party, splashing the hot contents onto the sleeping members of the Fist.

_Tarowyn takes 5 damage. Bhartus takes 1. Jericho takes 4. Whitney takes 8. Norri takes 1._

_Initiative: Jericho, Whitney, Norri, Tarowyn, Bhartus and Goblins(8). Jericho is up. Everyone is now conscience, though with the exception of Tarowyn and Whitney, they are all prone. Tarowyn and Whitney's clothes are on fire. The goblins are 30ft away from the camp, four on each side of the trail; six have cover behind trees; the one to the southwest and the one east of Norri do not have cover._

Map:

Gt>>>>>>>>>>>>tG


Gt>>>>>JT>>>>>tG
>>>>>>W
Gt>>>>>BN>>>>>G


G>>>>>>>>>>>>tG

t = tree


----------



## Krug (Nov 25, 2003)

Bhartus tries to help Whitney put out the flames by smothering the fires with his cloak. If he's able to, he'll cast a Cure Light Wounds on the wizard.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 25, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> Bhartus whacks the goblin nearest him with his hammer.
> "Foul thing! How dare you disturb our sleep?"
> 
> _Say anyone still has a link to our char sheets? I did a search and couldn't find it.. _




They are here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=42099

I edited the map in the above post. Keep in mind Bhartus is 30ft away from the nearest goblin and most have cover. Everyone excepting Tarowyn and Whitney is lying on the ground.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Nov 25, 2003)

Norri hops to his feet as quickly as he can, fishes out his crossbow, and loads it for use.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 25, 2003)

Whitney shrieks in shock as the flames engulf her and drops to the ground to put them out as best she can.

OOC: that is some serious damage for Whitney.


----------



## Krug (Nov 25, 2003)

_Revised my move. Thanks jasamcarl!_


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 30, 2003)

Bump. Attention Toki and Mirth!!!


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 4, 2003)

*Bump...*

ooc: just to bring this back to the front. Hope everyone had a nice Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 4, 2003)

Finding himself on fire, Tarowyn also drops to the ground and rolls, hoping to extinguish the flames before too much damage is done.

_OOC: Sorry all about the lack of posts. I've had a b!tch of a time logging onto the boards this week. Seems like every time I've had time to post, they've been down. Hopefully that situation has resolved itself._


----------



## Krug (Dec 4, 2003)

_Was wondering about you Mirth..  GLad u're back!_


----------



## Mirth (Dec 4, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Was wondering about you Mirth..  GLad u're back!_




_OOC: Thanks Krug  I was wondering about you too. Just now got that reply to the last email I sent you._


----------



## Krug (Dec 8, 2003)

_Bump!_


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 8, 2003)

_Jericho will scarmble to his feet ready his sword and shield, and take up a defensive position in front of Whitney, glaring all around muttering D'orite curses...

Fighting on the Defensive, readying an action to attack any goblin that gets into range.  Surveying the scene,before charging into battle..._


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 9, 2003)

As the sleeping member so the party rise in the face of ambush, Whitney and Tarowyn dive to the trail floor, rolling over dirt in order to extinguish the flames engulfing their clothes. Bhartus quickly prays, light, brighter than that from the campfire, washing over Whitney, healing her wounds.

_Whitney regains 8._

Moments later the goblins, now armed with small shortbows, unleash a volley of eight arrows at the party from all directions. Everyone but Whitney is atleast grazed by the small projectiles.

_Bhartus takes 8, Jericho 9, Norri 10, and Tarowyn 6._

_Jericho is up. The map is the same. Tarowyn and Whitney are now prone._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 9, 2003)

_Jericho growls, and chargesa goblin behind the tree and tries to strike it down, trying to slay him with a quick blow to the neck!_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 9, 2003)

Norri draws his dagger and hurries into combat with the closest goblin, if possible he moves to flank Jericho's opponent.


----------



## Krug (Dec 9, 2003)

Bhartus will seek cover behind a tree and cast _Sound Burst_, trying to catch as many goblins as possible.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 10, 2003)

As soon as Tarowyn feels the flames are out, he rolls onto his knees and fires at the nearest goblin he can spot.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 13, 2003)

Jericho charges the goblin to the west hiding near the tree, his bastard sword swinging sideways towards the little vermin's head, but it ducks in such a way that the D'orite's blade glances off its studded leather armor and into the bark of the tree.

After extinguishing the flames, Whitney is able to stand, and after reciting a few quick incantations, summons two balls of light and unleashes them on the goblin to the southeast, just as it prepares to unleash another arrow. A little yelp is heard when the arcane energy erupts, tearing through its armor and flesh, violently pushing it to the ground, motionless.

Norri, upon dropping his crossbow, charges the goblin standing in the open to the east, quickly drawing his dagger and thrusting it out towards his opponent, who sidesteps the thrust.

Tarowyn's arrow, with unequaled prescision, flys over Jericho's shoulder into the the chest of his opponent. The goblin, like its kin, lets out another coarse, but pitiful scream. Bhartus advances on the goblins to the west to within 10ft; calling upon the power of Moradin, a thunderous burst of light erupts between the western goblins hiding behind the trees. The goblin facing Jericho and wounded by Tarowyn drops unconscience to the ground, while the other, drops its shortbow, visibly shaken. Jericho, caught in the blast, also drops his weapon, similarly shaken.

_Jericho takes 3 and is stunned._

The five remaining armed goblins unleash another series of arrows. Bhartus, taking cover behind a tree, is able to avoid that projectile meant for him, it instead landing on the other side of the tree. Two strike Tarowyn, through his armor, inflicting painful if shallow wounds. One strikes Whitney, grazing her shoulder; the damage is slight, though the goblin obviously knew how where the human neck artery was. The goblin facing Norri steps back five feet and takes a quick, desperate shot on the attacking halfling, wounding the little guy's leg.

_Tarowyn takes 7. Whitney takes 3. Norri takes 4._

_Whitney is up. Six goblins remaining, one of which is stunned. Jericho is stunned for a round and cannot take actions. Bhartus is 10ft away from the stunned goblin._

Map:

Gt>>>>>>>>>>>>tG


J
>t>>>>>>>T>>>>tG
>>>>>>>>W
Gt>>tB>>>>>>>>>NG


G

G=Goblin
t=tree(cover)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 13, 2003)

Whitney curses under her breath as the wound starts to sting. _This outfit is most assuredly ruined._ She thinks to herself as she spins to see the goblin that hit her and chants quickly, as two more balls form as dash off at the goblin. (Magic missile)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 13, 2003)

Norri lashes out at his opponent again, stabbing at them as best he knows.


----------



## Krug (Dec 13, 2003)

Bhartus takes out his crossbow and starts to shoot at the goblin on the lowest left.

"TAKE COVER BEHIND A TREE! DON"T STAND OUT IN THE OPEN!" shouts the dwarf. He checks to see if anyone is severely injured.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2003)

Tarowyn struggles to his feet just as the two goblin shafts strike him, one grazing his ribcage and the other planting itself in his thigh. Dropping back to his knees again, Tarowyn groans in pain and fires twice at the nearest goblin that provides him a clear shot.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 14, 2003)

Whitney unleashes her arcane might on the goblin to the northwest, blasting its little form back to the edge of the campfire light and away from the tree it was using as cover. 

As the little whelp echoes through the forest, Norri continues to engage his opponent on the eastern edge of the camp. His dagger is blessed, finding piercing the goblin's shoulder quickly before withdrawing in a minor spray of black blood. The little foe hisses, but does not fall.

Tarowyn swings around and fires off two arrows at the halfling's enemy, both arrows lodging in the ground near the little figures' feet.

Bhartus loads and fires a bolt into the arm of the exposed goblin to the southwest. 

Both that goblin and its comrades respond with another torrent of arrows, the staggered goblin immediatly to the west of Bhartus retrieving his shortbow from ground and firing an arrow that lands in the staggered D'orite's elbow. Another arrow, unleashed with deadly accuracy and an awareness of its target's weakness, catches Jericho in the neck, a torrent of blood splashing against the nearby tree(critical). The goblin facing Norri, who is already heavily injured, steps back another 5ft lodges and arrow in the halfling's thigh. Two more arrows hit home, one each in the back of Bhartus and Tarowyn.

_Tarowyn takes 6. Jericho takes 21. Norri takes 3. Bhartus takes 4._

_Jericho is up and is no longer staggered, though his bastard sword is lying on the ground near his feet. There are 5 goblins remaining, three of which (west and southwest of bhartus, east of Norri) are obviously injured._

Map:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>tG


J
>t>>>>>>>T>>>>tG
>>>>>>>>>W
Gt>>tB>>>>>>>>>>>NG


G


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 14, 2003)

Whitney grimaces at the spray of blood that came from their primary fighter. _This fight is taking too long, we're getting gutted_. She thinks as she drops behind a tree pulling components from the scorched pouch tucked in her waist sash. "Time to help end this.." she mutters as she looks to for a likely target and casts her magic at another goblin foe, her words being heard as power collects in her hand and lashes out at the nearest goblin that is exposed to her point of view

(melf's acid arrow, I need flame arrow! lol)


----------



## Mirth (Dec 14, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Tarowyn swings around and fires off two arrows at the halfling's enemy, both arrows lodging in the ground near the little figures' feet. The goblin facing Norri, who is already heavily injured, steps back another 5ft lodges and arrow in the halfling's thigh. Two more arrows hit home, one each in the back of Bhartus and Tarowyn.




His side, back and thigh feeling as though they are on fire, Tarowyn grits his teeth and manages to regain his footing. Seeing that Norri is close to dispatching his foe, the elf turns his attention to the goblins east and northeast of him, taking one shot at each. _I can't believe we're being taken down by a bunch of stinkin' gobbos._


----------



## Krug (Dec 14, 2003)

Bhartus, not knowing which comrade to try to heal, swings his head around. Eventually he makes a dash for Jericho and casts a _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on him, trying to keep as much cover as possible.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 15, 2003)

Norri quaffs a potion of cure light wounds, then moves the 5' into combat with the goblin.


----------



## Krug (Dec 18, 2003)

_El bumpo_


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 19, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> _El bumpo_




Sorry, just got in. Waiting on Toki. He is apparently on vacation after returning form the Middle East.


----------



## jasamcarl (Dec 22, 2003)

Just a BUMP! to let everyone know that I'm still here. I'll give Toki another couple of days. If he does not show up by then I'll put him on autopilot.


----------



## Krug (Jan 1, 2004)

Another bump!


----------



## Mirth (Jan 7, 2004)

Carl? Carl? Hello? BUMP


----------



## Krug (Jan 7, 2004)

Yeap... surely the party will not fade away to a company of goblins!


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 7, 2004)

ooc: yo, guys. busy filling applications and with the job. No, I fully intend to continue this game, players willing, just been busy as of late. I had hoped that Toki would have made another appearance by this point. The game will continue, probably on Friday. I'll auto Jericho and we will finish this scenario and get to the good stuff!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 8, 2004)

And all good and present players get a 100,000 xp bonus?


----------



## Mirth (Jan 12, 2004)

Tick Tock


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 12, 2004)

Okay.. it's gotta be at least what.. 3, 4, weeks since toki posted? You know.. he posed better in the gulf than he has since becoming addicted to FF 11?


----------



## Mirth (Jan 20, 2004)

hellohellohelloisthereanybodyintherejustnodifyoucanhearmeisthereanybodyhome?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 20, 2004)

Anyone up to hiring a gang of Neoluddites to go trash the FF XI server farm for a couple days? I ain't seen hide nor hair of Toki in like.. a month an a half.. Hate to say it.. the Online RPGs have claimed another member of the community. Carl you might want to start lookign for a replacement for the middle finger


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 21, 2004)

(ooc: Painful to admit, but a replacement may be in order.)


----------



## Mirth (Jan 21, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> (ooc: Painful to admit, but a replacement may be in order.)




On that note, do we need a replacement for Carl too?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 21, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> On that note, do we need a replacement for Carl too?




[ooc: I doubt it, but if we ever needed to I don't think it'd be easy.]


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 22, 2004)

OOC: Hey guys. Let's take an informal poll. Should I post for a Toki replacement, yay or nay? Otherwise I will either autopilot Jericho or find a reason to put him on hiatus. 

P.S. I'd be curious as to your feedback. Sorry for the lack of posts. Been a busy post-holiday period for me.


----------



## Mirth (Jan 22, 2004)

I guess Toki's really not coming back, huh? Didn't see that one coming. Doesn't he have his own site and boards and what not? Has anyone checked those out?

If we have to get a replacement, I say we do an invite before we do an open call, sorta like what we did with Festy. But if everyone else wants to open up recruitment, it ain't gonna bother me.

I'll watch the thread to see what lies ahead.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 22, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> I guess Toki's really not coming back, huh? Didn't see that one coming. Doesn't he have his own site and boards and what not? Has anyone checked those out?
> 
> If we have to get a replacement, I say we do an invite before we do an open call, sorta like what we did with Festy. But if everyone else wants to open up recruitment, it ain't gonna bother me.
> 
> I'll watch the thread to see what lies ahead.




Yeah, I feel somewhat uneasy about replacing him as well, but I wanted to know how you guys felt. I've tried contacting him by both site and email multiple times with few/no results.

I also tend to agree with you on the open versus invitation thing. I'm content with you guys. God knows my loyalty would have been tested if my DM had been as spotty as me. And Festy was certainly a good choice.

I might offer one other alternative. Assuming, as Kain says, Toki simply has a short term infatuation with MMRPGs, what would everyone say to putting the game on hold until Toki makes his return and instead play a four-person alternate campaign with out current party? You know, the occassional other adventure. I would of course run the thing unless someone thinks I suck.  

I have all your sheets on backup now along with all the relevant fight data, so we can return to where we left off when the time comes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 22, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> I might offer one other alternative. Assuming, as Kain says, Toki simply has a short term infatuation with MMRPGs, what would everyone say to putting the game on hold until Toki makes his return and instead play a four-person alternate campaign with out current party? You know, the occassional other adventure.




Best idea I've heard yet. 



			
				jasamcarl said:
			
		

> And Festy was certainly a good choice.




Aww, gosh, now you've gone an' flattered me.


----------



## Krug (Jan 22, 2004)

The alternate sounds fine to me.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 22, 2004)

Two votes for the alternative. Kain, Mirth, what say the two of you?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 23, 2004)

I quess so..what do you want to do?


----------



## Mirth (Jan 23, 2004)

Sure, why not.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 24, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> I quess so..what do you want to do?




I'll post something in the ooc forum tommorow. I might do something different with this one.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jan 25, 2004)

Details about the new game can be found here:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=75387

and here

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1333511#post1333511

Please post your stats and background in the ooc forum when you are ready.


----------



## Krug (Jan 25, 2004)

Sounds good. Will post something in the next day.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 26, 2004)

AS soon as I can I'll dig up my books (or beg/borrow/'acquire' them) and make up a pc


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 9, 2004)

_BUMP!_ for Tokie


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2004)

_Jeircho tries to go on the defensive and gathers up his blade, and tries not to get himself killed, in the process._

_All-Out Defense and picks his weapon, and moves to place his back toa tree or anything..._


----------



## Mirth (Feb 10, 2004)

_OOC: Jericho is back! Yeah baby!_


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 10, 2004)

As Jericho retreats with his blade in hand, Whitney's incantashion is unleashed on the goblin to the northeast. Near the edge of the campfire, the little creature can be seen thrashing behind the tree it uses for cover, the arcane acid obviously taking effect.

Norri lets the soothing liquid flow through his weak veins, renewing some of his strength before he moves back in to face his goblin advesary. 

Tarowyn lets two arrows fly from his position in the center of the camp. One thrusts into the tree being used as cover by the goblin to the east, but finds its mark with the acid ridden goblin to the northeast, felling it.

As Bhartus rushes to aide Jericho, the goblins begin screaming in their own language.

_Tarowyn and Norri: being somewhat familiar with the pests' tongue, you understand them to be exclaiming "Retreat!!! Into the woods!!! Into the Woods"_

_Jericho regains 20._

With that, the remaining four goblins make a dash into the treeline in all directions, beyond the edge of the campfire light. Norri is able to get a jab in with his dagger into the small of the back of the goblin who faced him, who gives off a comical yelp as he flees into the dark woods, the sound echoing through the night.



_Out of the Initiative. You could chase after the goblins, but given the darkness, their various directions, and their running speed, I doubt you would catch them._

_Bhartus is at 19hp, Tarowyn at 9, Jericho at 27, Whitney at 13, Norri at 6. I would suggest you guys sleep in late. _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 10, 2004)

Whitney sighs. "Blood little nuisances." hisses as she examines her burns and looks over her gear to see if anything else was damaged.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2004)

"Hmmph... that was not fun in the slightest, but we lived eh?" _Jericho grumbles and begins cleaning his blade._


----------



## Krug (Feb 10, 2004)

Bhartus will use his spells and wand to heal Norri, Tarowyn, Whitney, Jericho and himself until they are at least at 75% of full HP.

"That...  should NOT have been so difficult," says Bhartus.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 10, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Bhartus will use his spells and wand to heal Norri, Tarowyn, Whitney, Jericho and himself until they are at least at 75% of full HP.
> 
> "That...  should NOT have been so difficult," says Bhartus.



 "Ahhk, we didn't lose I count that as a another stirring victory for Jericho and the Fist!  Now Whitney, dance for me, and bring me happiness!" _Jericho chortles, ad he winces from the pain of his injuries, although lessened._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 11, 2004)

Norri sits and carefully removes an arrow from his leg.

"Nasty little critters," he mutters angrily, and winces once the arrow is out.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Ahhk, we didn't lose I count that as a another stirring victory for Jericho and the Fist!"




"Seems a few of fingers got scraped a tad though," Norri replies, checking his other injuries.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 11, 2004)

After recieving treatment from Bhartus and upon a good night's sleep, our heroes are feeling much better..

_ Bhartus is at 27hp, Tarowyn at 29, Jericho at 35, Whitney at 17 (Full), and Norri at 16. Bhartus expended 8 charges from his wand (be sure to keep track of this for me, Krug)._

It is already near miday before the members of the party are sufficiently rested. The four goblin corpses still line the trail. The sun pierces fiercly through the forest canopy.

_Tarowyn: the tracks are still relativily fresh in the trail._

OOC: hope no one minds that I skipped to the next day.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 11, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> _Tarowyn: the tracks are still relativily fresh in the trail._




"Thanks, Priest," Tarowyn mutters to Bhartus as his many wounds are healed. Turning to Norri, he comments, "More than just scrapes. Those gobs almost chopped the Fist off at the wrist."

The next morning, Tarowyn crouches on his haunches and watches the rest of the Fist awaken, "The trail awaits..."


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 12, 2004)

The Fist continues down the trail. Noon comes quickly, though you would not know it as the thick canopy becomes more ardent in blocking the sunlights path to the floor of the forest. You can feel your steps become more strained as your realize that your path is gradually to a higher elevation, the soil under your feet becoming more rocky. Despite this, the woods are all the more dense and yet strangly more lifeless as well. The only sounds are the squaking of crows and the flapping of their wings.

By mid-afternoon it is clear that you are headed into the foothills of the Serpentcoil. Suddenly you see eight large figures emerge from the tangle of tree trunks from some 150 feet up the trail accompanied by the sound of horses hooves hitting rock. The are riders, heavily armed and armored, bedecked in the livery of the noble house of Evenwood, a vestige of honor that works against the easily spotted exhaustion of both horse and rider. Its only when they are nearly on top of you that they stop and each member of the Fist is able to recognize some of them as the riders who interecepted them at the edge of the Evenwood. Conspicuously absent is their leader, Galvan Evenwood, nephew to the Lord. 

Halted 10ft infront of Tarowyn, one of the riders, a gruff bearded fellow, speaks, "Declare yourselves, strangers of the Evenwood.." he squints at the party before recognition washes over his features, "Oh, Duvik's freebooters. What business do you have in these goblin-infested woods? The vermin are both everywhere and nowhere..." he looks all most paranoid as he allows his gaze to scan the woods "We've been especially wary of the Crow-feast tribe; they have a company of elite scouts stalking these woods at night.." he focuses back on the party, specifically Jericho, his dark brow furrowed, "Answer, D'orite. How do you still live this far from the keep? What are you here!?" he is almost shouting.


----------



## Krug (Feb 12, 2004)

Bhartus mutters under his breath. "Since when were we freebooters? Pah!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 12, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> "...they have a company of elite scouts stalking these woods at night.."




"We were attacked by them last night, managed to drop about half of them though, they're further back where we came from if ya wanna look-see," Norri chimes in.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 12, 2004)

"We are here to clean up the mess, I have nothing to prove to ye," _Jericho replies, folding his arms._


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 13, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "We were attacked by them last night, managed to drop about half of them though, they're further back where we came from if ya wanna look-see," Norri chimes in.




Ignoring Bhartus' grumblings, the knight looks down over the head of his warhorse at Norri, "YOU bested them little man!? Those verman may be small, but I shouldn't be so quick to pass judgment on faint of stature!" He feigns a laugh, eyes darting quickly to the left and right at the trees along the path, "That's good though! Lord Galvan was leading us in search of those scouts...so we can put them to the sword. They've been mounting raids on lumber and hunting camps and taking the poor commons to use in the goblins' ungodly rituals, giving souls over to fiends!! The gall, to disgrace the honor of the Lord Evenwood in such a fashion! The Lord Galvan is back up the trail with our infantry, making sure all that we didn't miss any of those pests!!"

_Everyone but Tarowyn detects untruths in the knight's statements. Namely that he is not out here to hunt goblins and neither is Galvan Evenwood._

OOC: just in case anyone had forgotten, because i did, the party is out in search of a bear that had murdered a woodsman or two. Seems like a small matter, I know. 

OOC2: oops. Just noticed not everyone had posted. I'll try not to post ahead of anyone in the future; don't want someone to get lost.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 13, 2004)

Norri's head tilts to the side, and he raises an eyebrow. He looks to the others to see if they had noticed the same things he did.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 13, 2004)

Whitney crooks an eyebrow and looks to the others from her spot on her horse, the lady's look saying that she isn't too impressed with the gentlemen's story. Mist peeks from her spot in Whitney's cloak and makes a more verbal asertation as she yowls softly, sounding like she's snickering at the lie.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 13, 2004)

_Jericho places his hands on the hilt of his blade, in a relaxed pose,_ "See anything of a bear in these parts, we are really just out here trying to find a wayward and murderous beast..."


----------



## Krug (Feb 14, 2004)

Bhartus mutters, "I'd kick his knees if makes another joke about my height." He waits for a reply about the bear so he can be off.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 14, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> _Everyone but Tarowyn detects untruths..._




"Seems fair enough, then," Tarowyn replies with disdain for the man's insults, although he senses validity in his assessment of the situation  "Since we 'freebooters' have done most of the dirty work for you, you can let your infantry do the rest. Now, unless you've got news about our bear, stand aside."


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 14, 2004)

Showing sudden alarm at Norri and Jericho's gestures, several riders place their hands on the hilt of their swords, withdrawing them halfways. The others follow suit. The leader yells, trying to keep his frightened steed steady, "The bear!!!? So you know!? Lord Evenwood would not only have us answer for our disloyalty, but would see us disgraced in death by sending freebooters to do the job!? We will not sacrafice our honor!!!" The rest yell in ascent.


_Despite the provocative exclamations, you all detect an uncertainty in the knight's intentions to resort to violence. A bit of diplomacy might get them to open up about what they are doing or have done and avoid a direct confrontation (i.e. easy xp)._


----------



## Krug (Feb 15, 2004)

Bhartus chimes up. "We are after the same aims and are hardly freebooters. I am sure Lord Evenwood trusts in your abilities; he just mentioned it to us perchance. The woods are deep and dark, after all and we might chance upon it sooner than you would," Bhartus says casually.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 15, 2004)

Norri glances up at the armoured knights, and gulps nervously.

_Tempting to slink into the background, but that may set things off if I suddenly disappear._

He keeps his gloved little hands far from his weapons as he waits for the others to yield results.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 15, 2004)

"Now, there was nothing said of dishonor sirs." Whitney says quietly. "We're here to find a rogue bear.. nothing more." raises a gloved hand to show no weapon in it, her other holding her reigns. "Now let us not do anything rash."


----------



## Mirth (Feb 16, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Showing sudden alarm at Norri and Jericho's gestures, several riders place their hands on the hilt of their swords, withdrawing them halfways. The others follow suit. The leader yells, trying to keep his frightened steed steady, "The bear!!!? So you know!? Lord Evenwood would not only have us answer for our disloyalty, but would see us disgraced in death by sending freebooters to do the job!? We will not sacrafice our honor!!!" The rest yell in ascent.




Puzzled by the reaction of the leader and his men, Tarowyn replies, "Look. We're not here to gain or lose honor for ourselves or anyone else. We're here to stop a killer. If you are trying to find this bear as well, then perhaps we can help. You are standing on its trail, after all." With the last statement, the elf forces a smile and points to a partial, but clear, bear print near the group. "The more time we spend arguing, the more time the bear has to hunt its next prey. Let us not tarry over such petty squabbles anymore, but instead focus on the real task at hand."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 16, 2004)

_Jericho relaxes,_ "We want the bear, not your honor, lets work towards that purpose."


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 17, 2004)

Upon hearing the party's arguments, and especially after taking more direct notice of the comely Whitney, the knights turn to each other. A couple shrug, dispensing with their weapons. 

The leader looks to Tarowyn, "If you are honestly here for the bear, elf, we will not delay you. Even those of long life have to hear the laugh at some point." He gives a forward motion with his hand, kicking his steed forward along with his companions as they gallop past and to the sides of the party, following the trail back the way you came. 

It appears the trail continues to wind north into even more forboding woods.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

_Jericho grins and follows along behind the elfy..._


----------



## Krug (Feb 17, 2004)

Bhartus nods and advances cautiously.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 17, 2004)

Norri releases the breath he was holding once the knights are gone.

"What'd they get so uppity about?" Norri queries, honestly puzzled by the way the knights acted, "You don't think they've done in Lord Galvan and are jumpin' at shadows, do ya?"


----------



## Mirth (Feb 17, 2004)

"He mentioned 'the laugh'..." Tarowyn ponders out loud. "Do you think the Orc devil god is involved? It won't be the first time we've dealt with his machinations."


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 17, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> "He mentioned 'the laugh'..." Tarowyn ponders out loud. "Do you think the Orc devil god is involved? It won't be the first time we've dealt with his machinations."



_Jericho visibly bristles,_ "For their sake I hope not, or they will be hearing that Laugh all too soon..."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 17, 2004)

"I would say that they are up to something, but what?" Whitney asks quietly as she rides with the others.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 18, 2004)

The party continues down the trail. After traversing another mile of rough, somewhat rocky soil, a foul oder becomes noticable. Soon enough, the trail opens up into a clearing. The space is almost perfectly circular, with a diameter of about 100 feet; but beyond its dimensions, what is truly astounding is what rests inside the space. 

At its central point lies a large rectangular block, some 30ft high and 10ft wide, the long side perpendicular to the ground (an obelisk); the thing is composed of dark stone. Ten feet to the east (right) and west (left) of the block lie wooden stakes; on both stakes a goblin is impaled, each of the little creatures still wearing their armor, their mouths open as if in a screem, if wood weren't thrusting out of the gaping maws.

At the base of both stakes, arranged in a circular pattern, are the bodies of about a dozen slain humans, blood running inwards towards the stakes from their slashed necks.

Standing some 20 feet south of the obelisk (about 30ft north of the party), two more goblins, very much alive, stand, staring at the adventurers from Duvik with scowls on their faces, shortswords in their hands. Towering over and immediatly behind them is a brown bear, growling quietly, its teeth bearing, waiting to strike. At the base of the obelisk, another goblin stands, dressed in hide armor, a sickle in its right hand. It starts yelling in an inordinatly high pitch that indicates that it must be female "It's time!!! Slay the tall ones!! Let the ancients feast on their souls!!!"

The goblins begin to advance, the bear following their lead. The goblin to the right stares directly at Norri; the bandage around its waist indicates its most likely the raider that faced the halfing the prior night.

_Tarowyn and Norri: you spot another goblin, armed with a shortbow, some 30ft to the right of Tarowyn near the edge of the clearing, hiding behind a tree._

_Initiative: Jericho, Bhartus, Goblin Raiders, Norri, Goblin Leader, Tarowyn and Whitney, Bear. Two goblins are 30ft north of Tarowyn.

Map:

>>>>>>>>>>O

>>>>>>>>>>L

>>>>>>>>>>B
>>>>>>>>>G>G





>>>>>>>>>>T>>>>>>tG(only spotted by Tarowyn and Norri)
>>>>>>>>>>J
>>>>>>>>>>W
>>>>>>>>>B>N


L= Lead Goblin
O= Obelisk


OOC: This was a somewhat complicated description and it was late when I typed it out. Let me know if you have any questions._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 18, 2004)

"Goblin sniper there!" Norri yells indicating the hidden goblin with a shortbow.



			
				jasamcarl said:
			
		

> The goblin to the right stares directly at Norri; the bandage around its waist indicates its most likely the raider that faced the halfing the prior night.




Norri locks gazes with this goblin as he brings his crossbow to bear, firing a bolt off at the goblin if it's not too close, otherwise attacking it with his dagger.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 18, 2004)

_Jericho does what he does best, he hefts his blade and shield and moves forward 20 feet to intercept the incoming goblins._

_Jericho will move forward 20 feet and draw his sword, and ready an action to attack anyenemy that gets in range._


----------



## Krug (Feb 19, 2004)

Bhartus fires his crossbow at the nearest goblin. "Be wary of the bear!"


----------



## Mirth (Feb 19, 2004)

Before Norri can shout his warning, Tarowyn kneels and sends two arrows streaking towards the hidden goblin. Once done, he yells over his shoulder, "Whitney! See if you can take a chunk out of that bear's hide before he gets too close!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 20, 2004)

As Jericho moves forward, Bhartus takes his shot at the goblin to the left, which goes wide as the creatures fan out to both the left and right and rush down to face Norri, Bhartus, and Whitney, sidestepping Jericho's challenge.

Norri drops his crossbow, quickly withdrawing his dagger to meet his assailant with a stab to its unexposed arm. The goblin screams in rage, before beginning to bear down on the halfling with his shortsword.

The goblin shaman waves her sickle menacingly, "You don't know what you're dealing with, tall ones!!! Power older than the gods makes the land itself my servant!!!" As the obelisk takes on a faint red shimmer, she spreads her arms. Her shape begins to alter, as both armor and weapons dissapeare, replaced with feathers. In a few seconds, where once stood a goblin, a black eagle now hunches. The bird flaps its wings and flys to the top edge of the obelisk. It looking down on the beleagured party.

_Tarowyn and Whitney are up. There are now two goblins firing arrows from the trees; they both have cover. That makes four goblins, a brown bear, and the female goblin shaman.

Map:


>>>>>>>>O/L



>>>>>>>>B



>>>>>>>>J



>>Gt>>>>T>>>>>>>tG

>>>>>>>GWG
>>>>>>>B   N



OOC: This is a TOUGH encounter guys. Don't hold back with the spells or any other ability._


----------



## Mirth (Feb 20, 2004)

_OOC: My post is up there :looks up:_


----------



## Krug (Feb 20, 2004)

_Hmm okay.. just that I think I used up most of my spells in the earlier encounter.. we haven't rested since that one have we?_


----------



## Mirth (Feb 20, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Hmm okay.. just that I think I used up most of my spells in the earlier encounter.. we haven't rested since that one have we?_




_OOC: I think we slept the rest of the night. I think. So Krug should be fully recharged. I think._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 22, 2004)

Whitney sighs as she looks around, taking in the situation and rasing a hand to point at the bear. "Blast and damnation I'm so tired of these type of fights.. I'd like a simple cut and dried battle once, not a fight where we are in the middle and know not who is in the right."


(Magic Missle)


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 23, 2004)

Tarowyn responds to the goblin fire, rapidly unleashing two arrows against the goblin to his left. Both find their mark and the creature falls to the forest floor near the trea trunk with barely a squeek, as one shaft protrudes from its neck.

Arcane light manifests from Whitney's hand, which remains steady despite the distraction of the two marauding goblins to her left and right, flying towards the bear in the form of two luminous balls, searing some of the fur off its coat. The goblin shaman, in eagle form atop the stone block squaks loudly. The bear responds to both pain and squak with a roar and charges Jericho. The D'orite swings at the bear as it nears, but only finds the air over the animal's head. A large claw, the tips of which are strangly glowing, comes in under Jericho's sword arm a pierces his armor, causing immediate discomfort.

_Jericho takes 11._ 

_Jericho is up. 3 goblins, their leader, and the shaman remaining._

Map:


>>>>>>>L/O






>>>>>>>B
>>>>>>>J



>>>Gt>>>>T


>>>>>>>>GWG
>>>>>>>>B   N


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 23, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> _Hmm okay.. just that I think I used up most of my spells in the earlier encounter.. we haven't rested since that one have we?_




OOC: I assumed you guys slept in late, so you are fully charged. I would be a real bastard if I gave you through this type of encounter after that ambush.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 23, 2004)

Watching the bear tear into Jericho, Tarowyn lets two more arrows fly towards the goblin to his left then leaps forward to help the D'orite, aiming another arrow at the bear's head (_OOC: which will go off next round, of course_).


----------



## Krug (Feb 24, 2004)

Bhartus casts a _Sound Burst_, trying to catch the shaman, bear and goblins. 

"Shut your ears!" Bhartus shouts to his fellows.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 24, 2004)

_Jericho returns the favor on the magically enhanced bear, bring his magical bastard sword down into the beast, trying to keep his balance, and show that he is not intimidated by the creature.

Normal strike, not giving ground, time to kill some bear._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 24, 2004)

Norri continues the duel with his goblin nemesis, ducking and weaving as their knife fight grows more intense.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 24, 2004)

Jericho blade tears some flesh out of the bear's neck as it attacks from all fours. The red glow of the D'orite's magic blade is soon replaced by the red blood now dripping down the bear's brown fur. The beast lets out a loud "ROAR!!!" in response to its pain. 

Despite being under immediate threat of goblin assault, Bhartus is able to mumble a prayer without compromising his defense. Ten feet behind the bear, a white light explodes from the earth, sending shockwaves along the ground, putting the bear off balance. It didn't seem to suffer greatly, though it does look stunned at the assault of divine magic.

The goblin to the left near the edge of the woods fires off another arrow from its shortbow. Again, the nimble elf is able to avoid any serious damage beyond a slight blemmish on his armor.

The other two goblins lay into Bhartus and Norri. Bhartus' armor easily withstands the assualt from the small sized shortsword while the halfling ducks under the blade of his assailant. Norri responds with a quick stab of his dagger, but only manages to tear a hole in the goblin's studded leather armor.

Obviously irrate at the progress of the battle, the black eagle lets out a screech. A slight rumble is initiated in the ground immediatly north of Tarowyn as the obelisk on which the goblin shaman is perched begins to glow a distinct red. Suddenly a red flash lets out infront of Tarowyn, fading to reveal a strange creature; standing 8ft tall on two black, stone legs, its like a walking hill, its clublike arms of jagged stone hanging at its sides, its featureless head staring blankly at the elf. One black stone arm rises and falls down as if to crush Tarowyn, but the elf quickly sidesteps the creature's attack. A rumbling can felt as its fist slams into the ground.

_Whitney is up. The summoned creature stands immediatly north of Tarowyn_


----------



## Krug (Feb 24, 2004)

Bhartus attacks the goblin with his warhammer. "Pah.. be rid of you scum!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 25, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Bhartus will seek cover and cast a Hold Person on the shaman, moving to within range if he's not.




ooc: Krug, have you been paying attention to the map? You have a goblin bearing down on both you and Whitney.


----------



## Krug (Feb 25, 2004)

_oops. move adjusted_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2004)

Norri parries another of the goblin's attacks with his crossbow (artistic license ) before taking another stab at his opponent.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 25, 2004)

_Jericho continues to slash at the bear not giving ground and try to keep it focused on him, and not his allies as he readies a powerful slash to its shoulder!_

"Bring it beast, give me your best, you mangy cretin!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 26, 2004)

Whitney frowns at the motions of the spell as the unearly creature forms. "Right no more of them." she whispers as she points towards the shaman and casts a magic missle his way.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 27, 2004)

Tarowyn, after dancing around the earthen beast's attack, rapidly pulls two arrows in succession and fires them at he goblin hiding at the edge of the woods. Both fly past either side of the tree trunk the goblin is using for cover. The goblin laughs with overt derision.

Meanwhile, Whitney's arcane bolts hurtle over Tarowyn, Jericho, and both their enemies towards the shaman perched atop the obelisk. They explode in flashes of blue light, followed by a loud squack, leaving the hawk angry, many of its feathers falling down to the ground. 

In the dead center of the surrounding chaos, Jericho's sword arm shows its trademark resolve, descending in a smooth downward motion on the bear, still stunned by Moradin's aide. The beast's head is sundered in two, its legs collapsing under the lifeless weight of torso. (critical)

Bhartus responds to the thrust of the sword-wielding goblin who he faces with a bash of his mace, but only meets air as the little warrior dodges.

The goblin in the woods returns fire on the beleagured Tarowyn, a small arrow lodging it the elf's arm. The two other goblin raiders renew their assault on Bhartus and Norri but both halfling and dwarf dodge and parry easily. Norri responds with a thrust of his dagger that leaves a large wound in the goblin's thigh, dark blood dripping through its armor into the soil.

_Tarowyn takes 5._ 

The shaman, seeing its bear felled by Jericho, stares at the D'orite. As it does so, its large hawk eyes begin to glow a violent red, matching the magical illumination of the obelisk. Suddenly, a whispy red bold emerges from the stone, reaching into the woods. After a brief second it fades, but from the direction where its magic traveled, a huge from emerging from the edge of the clearing, moving with unbelievable speed towards Jericho's (left) side. The immense gray wolf seems as big as a horse, its eyes a burning red, its thick, brissly coat of fur showing the same intensisty. Its huge maw opens and reaching out in an attempt to grasp Jericho's torso, but the warrior's enchanted armor protects him from the wolf's teeth.

The large stone creature makes another attempt to slam the side of the elf's face, but its stone frame makes it too clumsy by half and it only finds air.

_Tarowyn and Whitney are up. The brown bear is now dead in case anyone missed it, but don't worry, I still have those Summon spells. _ 

Map

>>>>>>L/O





>>>>>>>JW



>>>>>>>>E
Gt>>>>>>T

>>>>>>GWG
>>>>>>B>N

W=dire wolf
E=Elemental

ooc: Krug and Festy, I hate to give you tactical advise, but if you will take a look at the map, you will note a perfect oppurtunity to flank the goblins using Whitney. There's no reason she has to risk those AoOs for nothing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 27, 2004)

_Jericho grins, a blood spatterer grin,_ "More beasts for the slaughter!  Ha ha, elfy, I already killed one, ha, the bear counts as two, now lets see if I can make it three!"

_He brings his glowing red bastard sword down into the hide of the wolf!_


----------



## Krug (Feb 27, 2004)

Bhartus moves diagonally to the left of the goblin in front of him and strikes out with his mace. "Pah... I despite gobs!"

_Thanks DM!_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 28, 2004)

Norri follows Bhartus' example and moves to flank the goblin he's facing as well. If possible he'll attempt a flanking sneak attack.

[ooc: thx for the advice. ]


----------



## Mirth (Feb 29, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Tarowyn, after dancing around the earthen beast's attack, rapidly pulls two arrows in succession and fires them at he goblin hiding at the edge of the woods. Both fly past either side of the tree trunk the goblin is using for cover. The goblin laughs with overt derision. The goblin in the woods returns fire on the beleagured Tarowyn, a small arrow lodging it the elf's arm. _Tarowyn takes 5._ The large stone creature makes another attempt to slam the side of the elf's face, but its stone frame makes it too clumsy by half and it only finds air.




Feeling the sting of the goblin's arrow and his laughter, Tarowyn grows more incensed. Along with his anger, a brilliant idea comes to the elf's mind. Quickly, he draws his bow and runs headlong at the goblin, screaming madly back at the earthen beast dogging his heels, "Follow me, rocky!" As he reaches the end of his move, the elf skids to a stop and plants two arrows in the goblin, who should also be preoccupied by the advancing mountain that walks...

_OOC: Hope that made sense. I'm back. I took a little vacation from the boards._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 29, 2004)

Whitney pulls a slender wooden wand from her sleve and points it at the one of her goblins (the one Bhartus is taking) and unleashes the magics within it with a word (Magic Missle) 

(Tried to post yesterday.. linkage between me and the board was iffy at best .. sorry about hte delay)-


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 29, 2004)

The earthen creature turns towards the elf as he springs towards the goblin. The little bugger becomes fixated on the walking stone mass, while still keeping its arrow fixed on the elf.

Meanwhile, Whitney, with great control, unleashes her magic on the goblin locked in combat with Bhartus. The green pest's bum is suddenly burned, small wiffs of smoke rising from the scorched leather.

Jericho slashes at the wolf, his blade taking a bit of flesh out of its neck. Blood drips onto the ground, the beast obviously enraged at the injury, fangs beared.

Bhartus swings at the humiliated goblin with his mace, the twerp clearly distracted by the presense of the mage standing behind him. The blunt head of the dwarf's weapon crushing the goblin's free arm. The two goblin's slash at Norri and Bhartus, but again the heroes' armor and swiftness serve them well.

As Tarowyn advances on the goblin behind the tree, it reflexivly lets off its arrow, which strikes the elf's right leg, leaving a minor pain.

_Tarowyn takes 4._ 

Norri stabs at his opponent, but despite extreme injury and having to keep an eye on Whitney, the goblin is just able to just barely avoid the blade with a quick sidestep.

Tarowyn is now right on top of the goblin. The walking stone creature shambles quickly behind the elf, swinging its massive arm at the narrow warrior, but Tarowyn gracefully ducks under the swing, while the goblin's eyes are wide in obvious fear at the earth spirit's size. Tarowyn moves under the creature's arm, back and up to its side, and, after avoiding another swing, quickly unleashing two arrows on the distracted goblin, who collapses to the forest floor, but not before turning belatadly to place another arrow in the elf's arm, two shafts protruding from its torso.

_Tarowyn takes another 4._ 

The wolf lashes out at Jericho, biting the D'orite's shoulder. The crunch of both bone and armor can be heard, and a horrible pain felt.

_Jericho takes 18._ 

The shaman in hawk form screeches, the obelisk again beginning to glow a hellish red. No effect is obvious though.

_Whitney is up. Two goblins, the goblin leader, dire wolf, and earth elemental remaining. Jericho is at 5, Tarowyn is at 20. The Goblins in melee with Norri and Bhartus appear very injured._ 

Map:


>>>>>L/O




>>>>>>JW



>>>T
>>>E

>>>>BGWGN

OOC: Nice thinking, Mirth; the bluff worked. You got the goblin, but it took 2 rounds of actions and 2 AoOs, one of which hit. Still, nice thinking. I need to add Action Points to this game to make stunts like that more efficient.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 29, 2004)

Whitney frowns and unleashes anotehr blast from her wand, this time on the one that Norri is fighting, while Mist yowls from her pearch on Whitney's neck.


----------



## Krug (Feb 29, 2004)

Bhartus will icontinue attacking the goblin with his mace. "Run D'orite! Run!"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 1, 2004)

Norri, still trying to keep the goblin pinned between him and Whitney's horse, again makes an attempt to strike the goblin where it'll do the most harm. If Whitney is quicker to drop it though, Norri will move to flank the wolf with Jericho and strike it in a vulnerable spot if Jericho can keep it distracted.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 1, 2004)

_Jericho snarls,_ "A D'orite runs from no man or beast, best heal me now Dwarf or prepare me cropse later!" _Jericho lashes out with another strike trying to buy time for his allies!"_


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 2, 2004)

ooc: sorry for the delay everyone. Kain, can you give me the caster level on that wand of magic missles? I don't see it listed. Thanks.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 2, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> ooc: sorry for the delay everyone. Kain, can you give me the caster level on that wand of magic missles? I don't see it listed. Thanks.



OOC: think it was like 1st cause I can only cast 1 at a time.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 2, 2004)

Whitney magic bombards the head of the goblin to her left, leaving a smoking, disoriented little warrior to stand againt Norri.

Jericho again produces a wound in the large wolf, this time in the beast's neck.

Bhartus again tries to kludge his opponent with the mace, this time succeeding in bashing in the wretches head. The goblin falls in a husk at the dwarve's feet.

The one remaining goblin warriors, showing signs of weakness, lashes out again the halfling, and yet again its moves are parried. The goblin facing Norri is so wounded by magic and dagger that after its attack it collapses to the ground.


Norri runs off to aid Jericho, coming in behind the giant wolf, and, noting its distraction, slashes at its back legs. The large beast whelps then turns on the halfing; with one savage bite, it grabs the little rogue off the ground, shakes him around, and drops him to the ground, tooth marks piercing the halfling's leather armor, blood running from his wounds. The eagle prances and hops up and down on the obelisk, its wings fluttering in apparent glee.

_Norri takes 17. He is now at -1._ 

The large earthen beast makes another swing at Tarowyn but is again foiled by the elf's quick senses.

Meanwhile, three streaks of red lightning bolt from the obelisk along the ground towards Whitney and Bhartus. One stops infront of the mounted Whitney, another behind the dwarf, and the other to the right where Norri once stood. The pieces of ground rumble a bit before giving rise to three earthen creatures, much like the one attacking Tarowyn, but smaller, around 4 feet. One, flanking Bhartus with the goblin, slams at the dwarf, its rocky fist only glancing off the dwarf's armor. The one standing infront of Whitney swings its little arm at the Lady's leg, nearly breaking the dainty appendage. Severe pain is emmited.

_Whitney takes 7._ 

_Tarowyn and Whitney are up. One goblin raider, the shaman, one large earthen creature, three smaller ones, and the wolf remain._ 

Map:


>>>>>>L/O




>>>>>>>>JWN(dying)


T
E
>>>>>>e
>>>eB>W>>e

e=small earth elemental


----------



## Krug (Mar 2, 2004)

Bhartus runs towards Jericho and casts a *Cure Serious Wounds* on him.

"Come together! We'll have no chance otherwise!" shouts Bhartus.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 2, 2004)

_Jericho growls,_"The wee man!  I'll skin yah, ye mangy beast!" _The fierce D'orite continues to hack away at the wolf!_


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 2, 2004)

ooc: I edited the post above. I forgot to factor in Bhartus' +1 on attack roles against goblins. Insanly, it actually made a difference.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 3, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Bhartus runs towards Jericho and casts a *Cure Serious Wounds* on him.
> 
> "Come together! We'll have no chance otherwise!" shouts Bhartus.




Just to let you know. It will take you two rounds to pull this off. Because of your armor, I believe you can only move 15ft, while Jericho is 20ft away.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 3, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Just to let you know. It will take you two rounds to pull this off. Because of your armor, I believe you can only move 15ft, while Jericho is 20ft away.



_In that case Jericho will make a 5 foot adjustment back towards Bhartus to allow him to make it towards him and heal him._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 3, 2004)

Norri hits the ground with a small 'whump'.

_Is this the second time I've gone and put myself at death's door? Ergh, can't quite remember right now..._

He tries to summon the strength to get back up, but all he can manage is a grunt before he lapses into unconciousness.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 3, 2004)

Whitney frowns as she looks from new threat and old, backing away from both as she gathers the power of her magics in her mind and points outward at the two enemies, casting out a gossamer web that settles on the area.


(OOC: Moving out of melee and casting Web on both of them)


----------



## Krug (Mar 4, 2004)

jasamacarl, will not change my move.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 4, 2004)

Staying on the run (and hopefully out of reach of the earthen monstrosity), Tarowyn refocuses his attention on the transformed spellcaster. Barring any successful attack from the elemental, the elf lets fly with two arrows towards the eagle at the end of his move.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 4, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Staying on the run (and hopefully out of reach of the earthen monstrosity), Tarowyn refocuses his attention on the transformed spellcaster. Barring any successful attack from the elemental, the elf lets fly with two arrows towards the eagle at the end of his move.




ooc: a few questions. Which direction will you be running in? Rapid shot is a full round action, so this would take two rounds to pull off; are you ok with that? This move will probably only replace a regular attack for an Attack of Oppurtunity, so do you think its worth it? Alternativly, you could simply take a 5ft step and get the shot in this round. So what do you want to do? I hate to harp on specific tactics like this, but this is a tough fight and I'm not inclined to see a tpk, so I want to make sure I interpret your post correctly. I'll update tommorow night regardless. God I feel anal.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 5, 2004)

Three bolts of enery travel along the ground in Tarowyn's direction. Tarowyn bolts from the stone thing, only to recieve a hard slug in the back as the elf turns his back.

_Tarowyn is now at 7._ 

At the same time, Whitney backs up her mount 30ft, rearing away from another slug by the smaller stone man facing her. Her magic strands catch two of the stone men, one to her right, the other to her left.

Jericho's blade again tastes the wolf's blood, this time tearing directly through its ribcage, tense pink flesh showing through the wound. The D'orite quickly backs away as Bhartus rushes to his assistance ducking under another hard, stone blow. The dwarf places his hand on one of the nearly crushed arms of the D'orite. A divine glow suffuses the wounded appendage, mending it like new.

The wolf moves forward again to lash out at its tormenter, but Jericho leaps back quickly to avoid. As the wolf draws back from its attack, its legs buckle and it collapses on the ground. Its body begins to glow, suddenly flashes, and fades into nothing.

Three more small stone man arise around the space that Tarowyn previously occupied as its larger brethren gives chase to the elf, coming to withing 50ft. The unentangled of the three earth men that surrounded Whitney advances on the Lady and her mount, while another tears through her webbing, coming to within 5ft of the edge of the web (25ft from her)

Tarowyn, now on the North side of the obelisk and with the eagle's eyes on him, stops to fire off two arrows at the shaman in eagle's form. One arrow tears the edge of its wing, leading to a sudden screech. Fiery eyes peer hatefully at the elf.

_Tarowyn, Whitney and Bhartus: you hear the faint marching of dozens upon dozens of feet heading in your direction from the north. They must be no more than 200 to 300 feet away._ 

_Whitney is up. Norri is at -2. There are now six small earth elementals and one medium in addition to the shaman._ 

Map:

>>>>>>>>>>T




>>>>>E



>>>>>L/O



>>>>>>J
>>>>>>B


>e
e  e



>>>>e>>>>e(both entangled)



>>>e
>>>>W


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 5, 2004)

_How many Hit Points does Jericho have?  Also how high off the ground is the druid, important for my next actions.  Thank you in advance _


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 5, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _How many Hit Points does Jericho have?  Also how high off the ground is the druid, important for my next actions.  Thank you in advance _




ooc: Jericho is has 18hp. The druid is 30ft off the ground.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 5, 2004)

Whitney spurs her mount around to make a move away to one side of the elmental that is chasing her. "Here take this!" She yells as she casts a spell at the stone being near her. (magic missle, and how many points does she have?)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 5, 2004)

_Jericho charges back towards the trio of earth elementals, striking the right flank trying to position himself for a cleave attack!  He makes a terribly powerful blow!

Power Attack +2/-2, trying to positon for cleave on their right side according to the map.  If he can legally Charge he will._


----------



## Krug (Mar 6, 2004)

Bhartus crosses over to cast a _Cure Light Wounds_ on Norri.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 8, 2004)

Tarowyn continues to target the eagle in shaman form, letting two more arrows fly.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 10, 2004)

Whitney wheels her mount to the left, avoiding another attempt by the stone creature to crush her leg, covering her retreat with a bolt of magic that sends a bit of stone flying, but otherwise has little effect.

Jericho charges into the midst of the three stone men recently summoned, bringing his bastard swords into the 'head' of one with such force that rocks shatter. With a strong arm, he uses his momentum to remove the rocky torso of an adjacent enemy. Both bodies begin to glow red before sinking into the ground, leaving little trace that they had been there in the first place. Only one of the three remains standing before him.

Bhartus rushes to the side of the fallen halfing. With a touch to the little one's head and the blessing of Moradin, many of the most egregious fang marks begin to fade.

_Norri gains 6. He is now at 4._ 

_Norri is up. He is prone, but can take his action now. There are four small stone men, one medium, and the shaman left._ 

Map:

>>>>>>>>>T





>>>>>E



>>>>>L/O



>>>>>>>BN



>>J
e



>>>>e>>>>e(both entangled)



>>>e
>>>>>>>>>>>>W


ooc: sorry for the delay. my being an ass has cost us a few days. Mirth, I hope your mom is ok.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 10, 2004)

_Jericho makes a slash with his blade at the elmental, and then returns back to to where Bhartus stands.  he calls to Whitney,_ "Work your way to us, we can't stay seperated!"


----------



## Krug (Mar 10, 2004)

Bhartus will get close to Jericho and fire his crossbow at the shaman. "SLAY HIM! ONCE HE'S DEAD THE CREATURES WILL NO DOUBT PERISH!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 11, 2004)

Whitney spurs her horse forward, trying to manuever around the small elementals trapped in her web and back to where the others are as points a finger at the target indicated by Bhartus and casts anotehr spell that way. 


(magic missile)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 11, 2004)

Norri clambers to his feet, and hurriedly fires his crossbow (if it's loaded) at the hovering shaman bird. If it's not loaded he'll take a moment to put another bolt into it.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 12, 2004)

As Norri gets back on his feet and begins to the process of quickly reloading his crossbow, another red bolt runs from the base of the stone slab to the ground immediatly behind Tarowyn, who is arching his arrow for another shot at the shaman. Another small stone creature arises, attempting to break the elf's legs with a slam of its rocky appendage; Tarowyn is just able to avoid. Its larger kin closes with the elf quickly, the clomping of its huge feet making the ground shake slightly.

The elemental facing Jericho, undetterred by the shattering of its two fellows steps forward and swings at the D'orite's legs, which, thanks to a mix of dexterity and enchanted black armor, fail to buckle.

Another elemental chases after the mounted Whitney, but it fails to connect a blow for the brief moment it closed before the Lady trots off, circumventing the plot of ground covered in arcane webbing. The other two elementals struggle unsuccesfully to break free of the conjured material that binds them.

The shaman shifts form again, reverting to the small goblinoid, sitting on the north edge of the obelisk, facing Tarowyn. It yells something in a rough language that none of you recognize.

As Tarowyn attempts to take closer aim at the shaman, the stone men surrounding attempt sideways slams with their arms, the larger aiming for the Elf's arms, the smaller for his legs. Tarowyn deftly ducks under the former and then leaps over to avoid the latter attack, returing to a standing state to let off two arrows at the shaman. Both arrows find its right arm, one managing to dig deep enough for the arrow to remain protruding. Whitney's arcane bolt finds the goblin's back, a quick flame erupting from the goblin's flesh. A shrill scream erupts through the forest, sending crows fluttering from the surrounding woods to flight over head. 

Jericho's blade comes in sideways, cleaving almost all the way through the small stone creature's torso, leaving it wobbly, but standing. He then withdraws back towards where Bhartus and Norri are prepping their crossbows, rejecting another attack by the stoneman with his shield.

Norri fires off a bolt upwardat the now severly wounded shaman, but the little one isn't complacent, trapsing with little feet along the top of the obelisk.

The large earth elemental smashes its fist into Tarowyn's arm crushing it. The pain is so immence that the elf keels over onto the ground.

_Tarowyn is unconscience._ 

Jericho's retreat is followed up with a charge by his earthen advisery, a slug in the lightly armored stomach follows.

_Jericho takes 10._ 

The small earth elemental chasing Whitney closes with the lady. One of the entangled ones is able to snap free of its immediate webbing, intent on advancing on Jericho and the others, but it makes little to no headway through the thick gossimer.

The shaman begins to hop up and down quickly on the stone face, her arms moving in a number of wild patterns. The obelisk again begins to glow. A dense mist slowly creeps in at the top of the stone monument, spreading up and out from the shaman. She is no longer visible. From within the cloud she screeches, "Surrender tall ones!! You've earned yourselves a death earned by only the strongest of your kind!!!"

_Whitney is up. Five small earth elementals, one medium, and the shaman remain. Tarowyn is out, but not dead._ 

Map:


>>>>>>>>E>e






>>>>>>>>L/O




>>>>>>>eJBN




>>>>>>>e>>>>e(entangled)


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>W
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>e

_Jericho and Norri: over the noise of battle you can hear (again), the clanking of what could be hundreds of tiny feet, now within 200 feet of the clearing._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

"This is looking bad my comrades... I suggest we flee now, I will buy you some time!  To the death!" _Jericho starts a tactical retreat.... "As in now!  I will get the elfy!" he rushes to grab Tarowyn and starts running away!_


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 12, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "This is looking bad my comrades... I suggest you flee now, I will buy you some time!  To the death!" _Jericho charges into the mist towards where the goblin druid was standing!  He will charge and attack if he can, if not just search for his prey as best as he can._




ooc: he is still at the top of the 30ft stone monument. no charging.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 12, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> ooc: he is still at the top of the 30ft stone monument. no charging.



_Tactical retreat is in order...._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 12, 2004)

Norri fires one more bolt at where the shaman was standing previously before following Jericho back.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 13, 2004)

_OOC: I'll be out of town til Tuesday. I'll post ASAP after I get back._


----------



## Krug (Mar 13, 2004)

"Move towards the elf!" says Bhartus. Bhartus will follow alongside Jericho. He will either use his wand of CLW on Tarowyn or Jericho (in order of importance).


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 16, 2004)

"Right, I think it's safe to say we're outmatched at this point.. Jericho.. could you get our elven freind to me if I keep moving?" She yells to him while lookign for a shot at the two spell casters if they make an opening. (Melf's any time she gets a chance)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Right, I think it's safe to say we're outmatched at this point.. Jericho.. could you get our elven freind to me if I keep moving?" She yells to him while lookign for a shot at the two spell casters if they make an opening. (Melf's any time she gets a chance)



_Not to be testy, but Jericho pretty much said... get the hell out of dodge like yesterday..._

_Jericho will try to place Tarowyn on Whitney's horse... and then run for it._


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 16, 2004)

Her donkey frightened, Whitney is unable to summon her magic or move forward.

Jericho rushes to the side of the fallen Tarowyn, Bhartus close behind. The two elementals standing over the elf's body swing for the D'orite, but their blows are deflected by shield and armor.

Norri again fires up at the shaman, the bolt sinking into the thick mist at the top of the stone slab with no apparent effect. The elemental who faced Jericho a moment before advances on the halfling a fist flying towards the little guys nose; Norri ducks under the punch of the small elemental.

The earth elemental chasing Whitney bashes her leg, causing it go numb as she continues to try to work her mount.

_Whitney takes 8 nonlethal. She has two more to go._ 

The other two elementals again are unable to make headway out of her arcane netting.

The obelisk begins to throb again with fiendish red energy.

Jericho picks up the Tarowyn, heaving the elf over his back. The elementals continue to slam him with fists of rock, but the armor absorbs the shock. The D'orite retreats south, but, weighed down by both elf and equipment, lumbers only 15ft. Bhartus catches up with him and with a quick prayer, suffuses Tarowyn in divine light.

_Tarowyn regains 6 and is now conscience, though still slung over Jericho's back. The elf has 13hp total._ 

_Norri is up. Just want to see if you want to stay or retreat, presumably southward._ 

_All of you: The sounds of what sounds like an approaching army reverberate through the air, apparent to everyone. They must be no more than 100ft north of the clearing._ 

Map:


>>>>>>E e


>>>>>>>JB  (Jericho is carrying a now conscience Tarowyn)


>>>>>>>T/L(has cover)


>>>>>>>>>eN




>>>>>>>>e>>>>e



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>W
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>e

ooc: if you guys catch me doing anything wrong rules-wise, feel free to let me know.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2004)

_Jericho places Tarowyn down and continues to run,_ "Best fly, elfy, this fight must be continued another day!" _Jericho continues to run..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 16, 2004)

Whitney curses. "Move damn you." to the donkey (when did it polymorph from a horse to a pony  )


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 16, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Whitney curses. "Move damn you." to the donkey (when did it polymorph from a horse to a pony  )




ooc: it's listed as a donkey in your equipment list. I double checked before i posted.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 17, 2004)

Norri curses in his native tongue as he turns and sprints after the others.


----------



## Krug (Mar 17, 2004)

Bhartus follows. "Wait for me! This stumpy legs can only do so much will you?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 17, 2004)

"Right.. i'll try to get our wounded clear." Whitney says turning the donkey (thought i was given a horse at the beingnning of this trip..my bad) and kicking it hard. "Move you ornery thing." Mist adds her ecouragement as well in a long yowling moan.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 17, 2004)

As Norri rushes to join the others, the small earth elemental who he was facing (remember him? ) slugs the halfling hard in the face, knocking him to the ground. 

_Norri took 5 nonlethal and is now unconscience._ 

As Jericho, Tarowyn slumped over his back, and Bhartus retreat back whence they came, the smaller of the two elementals, now joined by a third which rises just behind where Jericho previously stood, gives chase; the larger makes a few sounds that sound like rocks crashing against eachother to the shaman before sinking back in the ground. The pursuing elemental charges, its stone legs lifting and crashing into the soil before its head slams into Jericho's back, putting the D'orite off balance.

_Jericho takes 6 nonlethal. He can take only two more before going unconscience._ 

Whitney continues unsuccesfully to take back control of her mount as the small stone creature continues its swipes at her legs.

The shaman, cackling in glee after Norri's fall, cackles, "You will all make such good sacrafices. The fanged one's will enjoy feasting on one's such as yourselves!!!!"

The obelisk (the large rectangular block of stone on which the shaman sits, in case anyone was wondering) now appears to be simmering in small, deep red flames.

_Tarowyn is up. There are now 6 small earth elementals and the shaman left. _ 

The Map is pretty much the same, replacing the medium elemental with a smaller one.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 17, 2004)

"Let me down, Jericho, before you get us all killed," Tarowyn says as he jumps down from the D'orite's shoulder. Crisply drawing an arrow, he says to the others, "You lot get out of here now and I'll cover our backs..." before letting the arrow fly and drawing another.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 17, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> "Let me down, Jericho, before you get us all killed," Tarowyn says as he jumps down from the D'orite's shoulder. Crisply drawing an arrow, he says to the others, "You lot get out of here now and I'll cover our backs..." before letting the arrow fly and drawing another.




ooc: What is the target?


----------



## Krug (Mar 17, 2004)

Bhartus uses another CLW from his wand to heal Norri.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2004)

_Put Tarowyn down, and keep running...

I could have sworn I put him down last post... oh well here it goes._


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 19, 2004)

Tarowyn lands on the ground and swiftly unleashes an arrow into the elemental which slammed Jericho. Rocks fly off the creature as the arrow shaft breaks, leaving it swaying slightly, its weight threatening to topple it.

_Jericho is up. Do you want to attack the elemental (now very much wounded) that is threaning you and then move or risk an AoO, keeping in mind you can only take 2 nonlethal before being knocked out?_


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 19, 2004)

OOC: Actually, I'm going to make it simple for you guys. If you all can make it 120ft south of where Tarowyn, Bhartus, and Jericho are standing (alive of course), consider yourselves escaped. Norri is 60ft away from the 'escape point' and Whitney 30.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 19, 2004)

Whitney kicks, jerks the reins and even uses a few very 'unlady-like' words in her attempt to coax the mule on it's way. "I'm definitely going to have to get a better trained mount soon." she grumbles as she fights to keep/regain control


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 19, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Whitney kicks, jerks the reins and even uses a few very 'unlady-like' words in her attempt to coax the mule on it's way. "I'm definitely going to have to get a better trained mount soon." she grumbles as she fights to keep/regain control




OOC: assuming you get control of your mount, which direction do you want to head in, north (towards the fight) or south (to escape)?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 19, 2004)

OOC: Away, most assuredly away.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Tarowyn lands on the ground and swiftly unleashes an arrow into the elemental which slammed Jericho. Rocks fly off the creature as the arrow shaft breaks, leaving it swaying slightly, its weight threatening to topple it.
> 
> _Jericho is up. Do you want to attack the elemental (now very much wounded) that is threaning you and then move or risk an AoO, keeping in mind you can only take 2 nonlethal before being knocked out?_




_Jericho will try and strike the little creature down, quickly and then move another 20 feet!_


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 20, 2004)

Jericho follows up Tarowyn's arrow with a hard swing of his blade, freeing the elemental's torso from its legs. A brief red flash later and the thing is gone without a trace. Jericho turns and follows on the wide, ponderous heels of Bhartus.

The dwarf reaches the small still form of his halfling companion, only to be attacked by the elemental which felled him. Bhartus takes a stony punch in the jaw.

_Bhartus takes 7 nonlethal._ 

Meanwhile, Tarowyn faces a charge from the remaining elemental to the north, ably avoiding a head but from the little thing just as another manifests where Bhartus was previously standing.

Whitney still can't control her frightened mount even while she is placed under continuous harrasment by a small elemental. (Whitney could always abandon the mount you know...or attack the elemental on her heals) 

The other two elementals still remain unable to struggle free of the webbing.

_Whitney and Tarowyn are up. Jericho is 100ft from the retreat point, Bhartus 60ft, Norri 60ft(unconscience), Whitney 30ft, and Tarowyn 120ft._ 

_Everyone hears the marching to the north of the clearing slowing, as if approaching cautiously._ 

Party Members Threatened (Subject to AoOs):

Tarowyn (1 elemental, though another is 10ft away)
Bhartus (1 elemental)
Whitney (1 elemental)

ooc: I thought this would be easier for you guys to digest than the map in this case.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 20, 2004)

Whitney slides off the donkey in frustration as she finally gives up trying to get it under control and tries to put the bucking beast between her and the lumbering lump of stone coming her way.  _Damn thing wasn't a proper mount for a lady anyway_  she grumbles as she cups her hands and chants quickly.

"Lady Luck guide my hand." she whispers as she cups the sparkling globe of St. Elmo's fire and tosses it at the elemental._ (Lesser Electric Sphere)_

_FYI: I don't have a number of charges for my wand listed._


----------



## Mirth (Mar 20, 2004)

Chancing a shot in the back, Tarowyn turns and tries to escape, making a double move if he can.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2004)

_Jericho makes a spring, moving 80 feet, and then pauses to look back and see where his companions are,_ "Did someone get the wee man?"


----------



## Krug (Mar 21, 2004)

Bhartus risks the attack and continues to run. "I be an Earth Brother. How can you hit me?" he shouts to the elementals.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 21, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Bhartus risks the attack and continues to run. "I be an Earth Brother. How can you hit me?" he shouts to the elementals.




ooc: I'll assume you wanted to heal Norri first, going off your prior post.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 21, 2004)

Tarowyn retreats avoiding an attempt by the elmental to bash his back. Catching up to Jericho, the two rush towards the southern edge of clearing.

They pass Bhartus, who, after taking the blow in the chin, leans down, recites a quick prayer, and suffuses Norri with divine energy. He then bolts off towards Tarowyn and Jericho, avoiding another blow.

_Norri regains 7 and is now conscience._ 

_Norri is up. Jericho and Tarowyn have made it to the retreat point. Bhartus is 45ft, and Norri is 60ft (a run) away. Whitney is 30ft._ 

Threatened:


Norri (same elemental)
Whitney (elemental)


----------



## Krug (Mar 21, 2004)

Huffing and Puffing, Bhartus keeps running at double speed.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 22, 2004)

Norri once again hops to his feet, rubs his head as he momentarily takes in his surroundings, then does a mad dash away from the elemental next to him.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 22, 2004)

Norri quickly overtakes Bhartus and the elemental gives chase, closing, along with the two others from north of the obelisk, with the dwarf. Bhartus takes a single slug in the back, leaving a noticable dent in his armor.

_Bhartus takes 9._ 

After avoiding another swipe and succesfully dismounting, Whitney tosses her two conjured balls of electricity at the elemental. They strike with a great flash as bits of rock fly from the creature before it simply winks out of existence.

One of the two webbed elementals snaps free the magical strands. The shaman screams "Don't let them escape!! Serve me!!!" The two entangled elementals respond in their odd 'tongue' and sink back into the ground. The shaman exclames in her highest pitch yet, "No!!!!!!!!"

_Bhartus is up. He is 45ft from the retreat point, Norri 30ft, and Whitney 30ft._ 

Threatened:
Bhartus (3 elementals)

OOC: Keep going!!! You are almost there!!!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 22, 2004)

Whitney smiles. "shame about that eh?" she yells as she makes to move to the staging point with Mist hoping off her shoulder to run for all she is worth.


----------



## Krug (Mar 23, 2004)

Bhartus continues to run, defending himself. He uses a charge from the CLW wand to cure himself. (ouch.. three elementals?? )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 23, 2004)

Norri glances back towards Bhartus, and realising he can't help much, decides to press on.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 23, 2004)

Bhartus runs, the elementals hot on his trail. The stocky dwarf crashes into the dense foliage at the edge of the clearing, just as he takes another slug in the back from one of the elementals.

*Bhartus takes 8.* 

ooc: Krug, that's what you get for being so dang slow. 

Amazingly, the stonemen stop at the clearing's edge, not following the dwarf.

Both Norri and Whitney follow quickly in his stead making it into the woods and quickly rejoining their companions on the trail. 

From the direction of the clearing, just as the sounds of marching finally enter the clearing, everyone can hear a shrill yell.."No tall one will run for long!!!! Tall ones will all tie under stone tent!!!! Hear me!!!!!!" With that, dozens of wolf yelps erupt and the shaman begins a cackle, the caustic sounds echoing through the chill afternoon air....



_Everyone has escaped. Can I assume that you are all heading back to the castle? Toki?_


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 23, 2004)

ooc: edited above post.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2004)

_Jericho gathers his strength and nods to the party,_ "We retreat this day, better to live in defeat then die in victory... or something."

_He leads the party back to the castle..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "We retreat this day, better to live in defeat then die in victory... or something."




"Too right there, you can take a lesson from me in that way of life," Norri says, holding a loaded crossbow and glancing behind the party every few seconds.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 24, 2004)

"True that it was the prudent action to do." Whitney says as she picks up Mist and rubs the ruffled fur of her familiar. "But I mislike running still, it galls me."


----------



## Krug (Mar 24, 2004)

Bhartus uses his wand of CLW to heal himself and the others injured in the party.  "Yes... else we would be wolf food by now... but that damn shaman. I'd like to shove my mace down his throat!"


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 24, 2004)

_Everyone regains 8 thanks to Bhartus. Five charges are expended._ 

The party winds its way back down the trail. Day becomes night and back again. By around noon the next day you emerge from the woods into an area covered in the wheat fields that mark the Evenwood lands. 

On the horizen, casting a large shadow away from the descending sun that blazes into your eyes, stands the now familiar Evenwood fortification, with its mix of hard stones and tangled tree limbs. It is only as you approach that you make out the less prominent, but more surprising, presense of hundreds of tiny figures at the castle's base. Then you see the posted standards of dozens of noble houses, flying over scores more of tents. And the tell tale glint of armor. War must be coming.....

_End of Chapter. Norri gets 3100 xp. Everyone else gets 2900. As a reward for killing the bear, everyone gets 1600gp, in the form of both gold and services; remember your out in comparitive wilderness, so you can't purchase a single item worth more than 800gp. If you've got the xp, feel free to level. You have a week of downtime if you choose, so, as usual, let me know how you plan to spend it. I'll start the new thread after everyone has updated their statblock in the ooc forum. Boy this was a long one. Congrats though..you've learned how to retreat. _ 

ooc: I need to know what you guys plan to tell the Lord about what happened. Everthing? Something you are going to leave out? I just want a very short summary.


ooc: Mirth, if Tarowyn levels, I want to convert him fully to 3.5. You shouldn't loose anything in the transition. I will also give you the details on the revised Order of the Bow initiate if you don't have Complete Warrior. The requirements have changed, so if you want to get into it early, taking another fighter level isn't the way to go.


----------



## Krug (Mar 25, 2004)

Bhartus suggests telling the Lord everything, though he seems to think that there were a lot more elementals at the fight... 

Bhartus will heal his comrades and practise his healing skills on the populace. He senses the approach of war...


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2004)

Norri doesn't care what the Lord is told, he's only interested poking around and finding out about the situation.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 25, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> ooc: Mirth, if Tarowyn levels, I want to convert him fully to 3.5. You shouldn't loose anything in the transition. I will also give you the details on the revised Order of the Bow initiate if you don't have Complete Warrior. The requirements have changed, so if you want to get into it early, taking another fighter level isn't the way to go.




OOC: Looks like I'll be short of the next level by 272xp  (I never added in the 133xp that we gained last Aug./Sept., so I'm adding 3033xp for a total of 9728xp). Regardless, I've got the 3.5 books and Comp. Warrior so I'll try to get everything updated tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2004)

_Jericho deicdes to relate back the tale of the slaying of the bear, the battle with the goblins, and the fact that a powerful goblin druid still lurks in the woods near a stone obelisk of power.  He has nothing to hide, and besides they know now what the druid can do, and his focus, next time they can destroy the loathsome creature.

Once he is finished with his tale, he will train alone, to work on his skills.  Focuisng his abilities on the bastard sword, and his training.  The war on his mind, mixed with thoughts of his homeland, and the thoughts of his current comrades at arms._


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 26, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> OOC: Looks like I'll be short of the next level by 272xp  (I never added in the 133xp that we gained last Aug./Sept., so I'm adding 3033xp for a total of 9728xp). Regardless, I've got the 3.5 books and Comp. Warrior so I'll try to get everything updated tonight or tomorrow.




ooc: thanks man. you will all be rewarded much sooner this time around if i have anything to say about it.  On the bright side, with the new ranger level, you can max out your spot skill and such. Eight more skill points if i'm not mistaken. +2 favored enemy, etc.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 29, 2004)

*Epilogue*

_Norri: As you partake in general acts of pestering and sneaking, you come about a few choice tidbits of information. 1) It seems that all of the soldiers, especially the footmen, are generally anxious conscerning the rumors about terrible goblin magics that the Fist brough back with it from its soujourn in the forests. The Knights, on the other hand, are atleast feigning contempt for the 'humanoid tricks' and snicker at the party for its 'cowardice', referring to the party's retreat. 2) Added to this are whispers of a dispute between the Lord Evenwood and his heir; it seems young Darven, while glad to be rid of the prospect of wedding Whitney, is upset that his father will not let him lead the army into battle and instead wishes him to remain in the castle. 3)But by far the most hushed rumor is that the Lord's nephew, Galvan, has betrayed the Lord and joined with the Aporos or goblins; many conclude this from the sighting by the Fist of eight of Galvan's men in the forest who have yet to return._ 

_Whitney: Kyrie Ebonblade meets you two nights after your return. Through both magic and messenger, Kyrie has been able to transcribe a message from your father. To paraphrase, he is jubilant to hear that, after all you have been through, you are still alive. He holds great pride for all that his daughter has accomplished and learned, and he knows that one day your arcane skills will be of great service to both your house and Kingdom. But....today isn't that day. Given the dynastic strife that has taken hold of the Kingdom, any number of nobles great and petty would love to murder the daughter of the Gellens, hold her hostage, or even forcibly marry her. To that effect, your father is putting you under the protection of House Evenwood as long as your remain in the south and he strongly stresses that you atleast temporarily break away from your adventuring company until the fighting dies down. Your presense there is still vital, because the Evenwoods see you as a guarantee on the deal the King struck with them. Kyrie will soon depart by off paths back to Duvik's Pass and then back to the Gellen estate, but, even without a representative, your father vows to always be with you. _ 

_Bhartus: The Evenwood warriors listen to your tales with a mixture of awe and occasional wry cynisism as the common infantry take any oppurtunity to invite to drinks the boisterous dwarf, a rare sight indeed in these party. Over the course of the week, whenever he sees your, Lord Evenwood mentions his desire for you to give Moradin's blessing to his army, which could use some of your people's hardiness and resolve._

_Jericho and Tarowyn. Near the middle of the week, you are invited into the Lord Evenwoods private quarters  and informed that he wishes the assistance of the two of you in planning and leading the coming campaign. Despite the distrust that the party and Jericho in particular rouse in the Knights and even to himself, the two of you of demonstrated through you relating of the skirmishes with the goblins, that you have the greatest battlefield experience and expertise, and, with Galvan missing, you have no equal (other than his old self) in the castle. He would send his son, but given the expected intensity of the fighting, he wishes to at all costs preserve his line. What do you say?_

OOC: I'll start the new chapter thread either today or tommorow. This should be fun.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 29, 2004)

Tarowyn's been updated to 3.5E


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> _Jericho and Tarowyn. Near the middle of the week, you are invited into the Lord Evenwoods private quarters  and informed that he wishes the assistance of the two of you in planning and leading the coming campaign. Despite the distrust that the party and Jericho in particular rouse in the Knights and even to himself, the two of you of demonstrated through you relating of the skirmishes with the goblins, that you have the greatest battlefield experience and expertise, and, with Galvan missing, you have no equal (other than his old self) in the castle. He would send his son, but given the expected intensity of the fighting, he wishes to at all costs preserve his line. What do you say?_




_Jericho listens to the lord, and follows his words intently.  He mulls over his options thinking of the past few weeks with his companions, allies, and friends.  They were all being swept up into a burning conflict that would shape the region around them.  The climate was rife with political firestorms, and there would be no solace until blood was shed.  Many would suffer, but that was the way of war, and so he relented to his new role in life.  A wandering warrior, in a foreign land, without home, family, or honor doing the best he could with what he had.  All he had was his sword, and his skill, he traveled the waves of fate towards an uncertain destiny.

But at least he was having fun doing it.

Jericho draws his sword, admiring the red glowing edge and smiles to the lord,_ “There are many of your men who fear me because they think of me as more beast then man, or perhaps more man then beast?  But I cannot swear to fealty to you, if I so choose to serve your cause, it I because I believe in its course.  I am but a warrior of waves, when my purpose is done here I shall continue on.  For now Lord Evenwood you have my sword, you have my strength, and I will lead your men to battle.  But lets be pragmatic, my services, the services of the Fist do not come cheap, a reward of some monetary value is in order, good Lord, although land makes a suitable substitute.”


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 30, 2004)

The seated Lord brow furrows at Jericho's barely veiled demands. "Your people's reputation as barterers seems well deserved, D'orite. All about the deal...No matter, I'm sure whatever I give you here will be compensated for when I'm sitting atop the celestial mount looking down at you writhing in whatever hell sand folk go to....You and your companions get first choice of all plunder taken off of enemies on the battlefield, which may total no more than one quarter of the total value. Any land you take in the course of this campaign with the troops which I will provide will be divided evenly between my house and your party; first choice should be determined by which domain the land borders. If it borders Duvik's Pass, you shall have first choice. If it borders my land, then the gods' will hold the reverse to be true. If neither of us have adjacent claims, we shall let the All Father decide. Finally, I will guarantee this current alliance with Duvik's Pass for the remainder of the year, regardless of when this war is settled and will provide the Pass with two units (100 men each) of foot for the duration of the winter that is upon us. I don't believe in trusting larger numbers of coin to anyone, D'orite. You will have to fight for your reward. My armies are your tool. Is this acceptable?" His jaw is obviously clenched...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> The seated Lord brow furrows at Jericho's barely veiled demands. "Your people's reputation as barterers seems well deserved, D'orite. All about the deal...No matter, I'm sure whatever I give you here will be compensated for when I'm sitting atop the celestial mount looking down at you writhing in whatever hell sand folk go to....You and your companions get first choice of all plunder taken off of enemies on the battlefield, which may total no more than one quarter of the total value. Any land you take in the course of this campaign with the troops which I will provide will be divided evenly between my house and your party; first choice should be determined by which domain the land borders. If it borders Duvik's Pass, you shall have first choice. If it borders my land, then the gods' will hold the reverse to be true. If neither of us have adjacent claims, we shall let the All Father decide. Finally, I will guarantee this current alliance with Duvik's Pass for the remainder of the year, regardless of when this war is settled and will provide the Pass with two units (100 men each) of foot for the duration of the winter that is upon us. I don't believe in trusting larger numbers of coin to anyone, D'orite. You will have to fight for your reward. My armies are your tool. Is this acceptable?" His jaw is obviously clenched...



_Jericho grins and bows his head,_ "Your offer is humbling, Lord Evenwood.  I would like to accept it under the confidence that such a good favor, deserves faith that a foreign upstart such as myself would never dream to challenge your growing influence and might.  Though I would dream to enhance such power and might as an ally, and with the glory of war upon us, a career in politics can be bought part and parcel by one's bloody blade and convictions.”

“I would like a personal favor, then to cement this deal.  I would ask that we respect a relationship of non-aggression as a sign of good faith of our agreement.  If so then you can call me ally for a lifetime, and that of my progeny as well.  I would also like to invite my companion Bhartus to witness the signing of perhaps a draft on your behalf to the king vouching for my stewardship of said lands,” _Jericho finishes, with a bow._


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 30, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Jericho grins and bows his head,_ "Your offer is humbling, Lord Evenwood.  I would like to accept it under the confidence that such a good favor, deserves faith that a foreign upstart such as myself would never dream to challenge your growing influence and might.  Though I would dream to enhance such power and might as an ally, and with the glory of war upon us, a career in politics can be bought part and parcel by one's bloody blade and convictions.”
> 
> “I would like a personal favor, then to cement this deal.  I would ask that we respect a relationship of non-aggression as a sign of good faith of our agreement.  If so then you can call me ally for a lifetime, and that of my progeny as well.  I would also like to invite my companion Bhartus to witness the signing of perhaps a draft on your behalf to the king vouching for my stewardship of said lands,” _Jericho finishes, with a bow._




The Lord makes direct eye contact with Jericho for several moments before nodding, "So be it. We will sign the papers before you depart. Let Moradin bless this alliance and hope that it bears fruit for us and the Laugh for the damnable Aporos." The Lord stands and slaps Jericho's armorerd shoulder in an almost playful fashion. He then gestures to the table, with its unfurled parchments containing both maps and figures, "Now sit and assuage my sense of regret for having let you lot into these forests....and I wouldn't brag about this to my vassels..jelouse lot they are."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 30, 2004)

*Whitney*

_For the most part Whitney spends the next few days to get some grip on what has happened to her and what her father has advised as the 'best' course of action. For the most part her thoughts linger over how while she is happy to be recognized as a daughter of his, she'd rather wished he had kept it to her and him. Finally after much thought, she decides NOT to follow his advice about not staying with the Fist and resolves to aid them as best she can. (after I figure out which spells and how much money/xp I'm going to spend I'll post my magic scrolls/items I'm thinking of preparing for the jaunt)_


----------



## Mirth (Apr 1, 2004)

Tarowyn watches the political wrangling between Jericho and Lord Evenwood with a look of disdain evident on his face. 

When the bargain is struck, the elf says his piece, "I don't trust you, Evenwood. We have helped your family more than you have ever helped us and yet you have never given us anything but grief. Your haughty demeanor and your 'celestial' aspirations leave me cold. You should be proud to have us defending your honor and taking up your cause, especially when you have nothing but inexperienced pups at your command. I can hardly believe that you have the gall to tell us to keep our mouths shut about the bargain you have just struck when it is obvious that you need our help. I will fight _*with*_ the Fist but I will never fight _*for*_ you until you can show us the respect which we deserve."


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 2, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Tarowyn watches the political wrangling between Jericho and Lord Evenwood with a look of disdain evident on his face.
> 
> When the bargain is struck, the elf says his piece, "I don't trust you, Evenwood. We have helped your family more than you have ever helped us and yet you have never given us anything but grief. Your haughty demeanor and your 'celestial' aspirations leave me cold. You should be proud to have us defending your honor and taking up your cause, especially when you have nothing but inexperienced pups at your command. I can hardly believe that you have the gall to tell us to keep our mouths shut about the bargain you have just struck when it is obvious that you need our help. I will fight _*with*_ the Fist but I will never fight _*for*_ you until you can show us the respect which we deserve."




The Lord eyes Tarowyn briefly, then Jericho, and finally settles his gaze back on the elf, "Both your peoples are renowned for your prowess in battle, abilility which the two of you have domonstrated on several occasions if what i'm told is true. But in this Kingdom, that is not enough. My anscestors started off as mere mercenaries and only through the blessing of the gods, a lot of bloody work, and a lot more bloody years did we establish ourselves as an 'honorable' house..." he smiles, "...perhaps you will not have to wait as long, but it sure in the hells will be bloody..." He returns to the maps on the table and continues planning.


----------



## Krug (Apr 2, 2004)

Bhartus will provide his blessing on the army, though Moradin might not be so aidful for those not of dwarven origins.


----------

